# Deadman Wonderland



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Deadman Wonderland*​*

​
By: Kataoka Jinsei and Kondou Kazuma.

Category: Action, adventure, mature, sci-fi, sienen, supernatural.

Summary:
*
14 year old Ganta Igarashi has been convicted of a crime that he hasn't committed, and was sent to a new privately owned and operated prison, where the inmates are the main attraction in a modern day twist to the gladiatorial coliseums of ancient times. Throw in a healthy dose of weird little girl, some new-found super powers, and a little conspiracy theory, and you have Deadman Wonderland.

-Sidenote: This story is brought to you by those who created the Eureka 7 manga, as can be seen through the art.

Links:
Link.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 11, 2008)

I read it..Verry good. 

I will be turning in to this manga.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2008)

Great. I just finished reading and it had me hooked. Plus, they give you alot to read at a time which is always a bonus.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds interesting, i'll check it out.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2008)

Good. I hope more people will check it out.


----------



## test (Jan 12, 2008)

Loved it.
Makina's so hawt


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 12, 2008)

I've read it already. Design of the "red man" was good, but besides that, I'm not going to comment, as I haven't read enough to make a proper judgement


----------



## Arios (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm liking the art quite a lot and it could turn into a pretty decent story as well, but I hope it slows down a bit.........he went through quite a lot in one chapter 

Oh and the classroom thing was pretty wicked


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree. It was alot for one chapter, but it's good that it wasn't 17-20 pages. It sets up the story pretty nicely. Plus, the art is real good. Makina is definitely hot and sexy, and the classroom scene was wicked. I look forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Arios (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping that the amount of story that was put into that chapter was a one off, just enough to kick start the story.  

The word gladiatorial has me sold, here's hoping for plenty of kickass fight scenes


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2008)

Likewise. I want weapons and brutality.


----------



## Arios (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh I'm sure there will be after looking at the first chapter


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2008)

Definitely. The warden can't be beat. Plus, I like the humor.


----------



## Godot (Jan 12, 2008)

This looks pretty cool. I hope there's more violence involved


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2008)

Violence + Hot Babes =


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2008)

lacks....I don't know....it just ain't interesting enough to get me into it. I mean the main character is really lame, and the events that got him into his situation is extra lame. And an amusement park/jail? Sounds interesting, however seems to be going no where fast. And the author of Eureka 7 being in the guy behind this one doesn't impress me much. Found that manga quickly uninteresting despite sky-surfing mechas...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 12, 2008)

This looks pretty interesting. I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, i'll try this out since its new.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't take to Eureka 7, but only after reading this and noticing the art did I make any connection. Still, I like it seeing that the story is original and the intro was meant to grab you.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Man just read Chap. 2, that kid has it tough.  Ya the art really does look like Eureka Seven.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't know it was out. I'm going to read it now.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 13, 2008)

You have a link to the second chapter?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

2


----------



## fxu (Jan 13, 2008)

This is really good stuff.


I've seen the raw for volume 2 already, holy shit O_O

(we are currently at volume 1, chapter 2)


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

How many chapters will there be per volume?


----------



## test (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow ...  I enjoyed Ch.2 a lot... guess this could become one of my fav Mangas^^


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

I just finished reading it as well. Some good plot twists there. I'm liking it more and more.


----------



## test (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh and I just found Volume 2 ^^
For those who are interested in spoilers, here you go:
Click


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry, I want to look at it but if it's not translated I'll beat myself up for looking at it, lol. Thanks for posting it anyway. Those who wouldn't mind it, should definitely check it out.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

I was just going to ask who was the manga-ka since i recognized the art, then i read the first post 


im also going to read this alittle later


----------



## spaZ (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm its pretty good right now tough I want to see more of that power lol and I hope that big annoying guy who thinks hes the boss gets killed soon.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Hmm its pretty good right now tough I want to see more of that power lol and I hope that big annoying guy who thinks hes the boss gets killed soon.





Freija the villain said:


> I was just going to ask who was the manga-ka since i recognized the art, then i read the first post
> 
> 
> im also going to read this alittle later



Me too. He deserves to get something bad done to him. Hopefully that power comes out somewhere in the next chapter.

Oh and @ Freija, two chapters are out as of now, just so you know. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Alright, I'll give this a shot, looks like it has some potential.


----------



## Millennium Earl (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for putting me on to this, I enjoy it so far, looks promising.


----------



## Arios (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty good second chapter. I wonder in what wonderful way that self-proclaimed boss will bite the dust


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

Your welcome and yeah, I want to see what happens to him. He's so damn annoying.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Your welcome and yeah, I want to see what happens to him. He's so damn annoying.


Red-Blast through the chest? I hope 

First Opinions:
1. I know who the mangaka is, but still, it feels E7ish xD
2. Red Man pwns
3. Red-.hack-style blast pwns
4. Jail "boss" sucks
5. Sword through the chest for bumping? Oh yes.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Red-Blast through the chest? I hope
> 
> First Opinions:
> 1. I know who the mangaka is, but still, it feels E7ish xD
> ...



Eureka 7? I didn't like it. Only after I read it and looked back at where I got it from did I see it was made by the same people. The art was a given though.

Red Man is win. 

Techniques shown is win.

Jail boss needs to die.

Makina, with breast size G, is an added bonus. I like her attitude.

Now it's time to wait again until the next chapter comes out.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2008)

Where is her nipples ?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe it could be that she has a tight bit of clothing on? Just read it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2008)

man sucks to be ganta, or does it, hey on the one hand the neck thing sucks, but his surroundings arent all bad
-on a side note though, the way he was quickly accused and condemned pissed me off a little, im like look at how the classmates were butchered and look at the main character


----------



## Batman (Jan 14, 2008)

It'd different. Annoying that the world just throws him in jail because he lived, which doesn't really make sense. They'd better get to the meat of that explanation otherwise a pretty well written series will be lost on me.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, he didn't have any actual injuries and was found at the scene of the crime, being the only survivor. And with him making up some excuse of "a red man did it" who was nowhere to be seen, it was easy to say that he was just lying If nothing else, he makes a great scapegoat, so they could just get the issue resolved and forget about it (considering the Japanese government has already moved to putting criminals on display just to revive interest in their nation, something like that isn't too farfetched). 

But if anything, it seems the red man being the one who's actually behind it has something to do with them deciding to convict Ganta.


----------



## Batman (Jan 14, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Well, he didn't have any actual injuries and was found at the scene of the crime, being the only survivor. And with him making up some excuse of "a red man did it" who was nowhere to be seen, it was easy to say that he was just lying If nothing else, he makes a great scapegoat, so they could just get the issue resolved and forget about it (considering the Japanese government has already moved to putting criminals on display just to revive interest in their nation, something like that isn't too farfetched).
> 
> But if anything, it seems the red man being the one who's actually behind it has something to do with them deciding to convict Ganta.



my problem with it was that he's a freaked out kid who can't be more than 14 or 15 in a room with bodies ripped to pieces. where would he get the tech to do such a thing? How could he do it so rapidly? What would have been his weapons? My memory might be failing me, but it doesn't seem like there was any explosive materials, weapons or anything of the like at the scene of the crime. So unless they're assuming this skinny little kid did it with his bare hands, it bothers me that they've overlooked all of the logical question most CSI's would have asked. Plus the tried him as an adult and put him death row which is just nutzo, but of course it's all the consipricy behind it to get him into that interesting ass prison.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2008)

im figuring they know hes not guilty because the warden of the prison knew about the redman, but i guess there leaving that to be answered till later


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im figuring they know hes not guilty because the warden of the prison knew about the redman, but i guess there leaving that to be answered till later



That's a good point. It appears that he's just part of a bigger conspiracy.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

Man, this is one cool series. Gonna check this thread everyday. 

Is it monthly? Chapter 2 had about 30 pages so I don't know.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im figuring they know hes not guilty because the warden of the prison knew about the redman, but i guess there leaving that to be answered till later


Yeah, that probably is it. The red man didn't kill him, but instead left him alive and gave him that red gem that's now a part of him. So, they're probably keeping Ganta there to figure out why this is and what's special about him.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

The thing I'm wondering is: What is so special about Ganta for all of this to happen to him? Why can't he remember Shiro? Why is she imprisoned there?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 14, 2008)

Good so far...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely. Hope it keeps going this way.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 14, 2008)

Is this a shounen or seinen?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Proxy said:


> The thing I'm wondering is: What is so special about Ganta for all of this to happen to him?


Hmm... Perhaps he's oen of few people who are compatable with the Red Man's gem/ruby/whatever it is and is thus one of the few who are capable of doing the same things that he can do. That's my guess right now. 



> Why can't he remember Shiro? Why is she imprisoned there?


Hmm... Don't reallyhave any good thoughts concerning this though.

Anyway, can't wait to see where this story is going concerning that stuff.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh lol.

Just by the looks of it so far I thought it was a seinen.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Hmm... Perhaps he's oen of few people who are compatable with the Red Man's gem/ruby/whatever it is and is thus one of the few who are capable of doing the same things that he can do. That's my guess right now.
> 
> 
> Hmm... Don't reallyhave any good thoughts concerning this though.
> ...





Ballistik said:


> Oh lol.
> 
> Just by the looks of it so far I thought it was a seinen.



That's a good theory. Or it could be that he's just toying with Ganta, or putting him through some sort of test and him being in DW is to further his development with the stone. 

Concerning Shiro, I remember, now, him stating that he didn't remember much from before the earthquake hit which could possibly include Shiro. Still, something seems odd.

@ Ballistik: I would've thought so too, but I guess for some reason it's not in that category.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

Is it monthly?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Is it monthly?



I'm not sure.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

Probably is monthly since theres quit number of pages for the first and second chapter.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

Hm, chapter 2 had about 30 pages, so I thought it may be bi-weekly or something? =/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

i was looking for this thread XD...

anyway... the set up for the story is interesting... that's what has me hooked right now...


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

GIVE ME CANDY


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

tiGer said:


> GIVE ME CANDY



At first, I was like "WTF? Candy?" That sucks. It would be great if it was weekly, but based on the amount of pages, it's unlikely. One can only hope...


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Hehe, it looks like a monthly manga... but I like the aspect of "Rules" inside the prison and how their own hard-work pays off their Death Sentence.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2008)

The rules there are a bit strict. And when I say "a bit," I mean it's really bad for Ganta and the others. Already things are going from bad to worse...


----------



## Coheed (Jan 15, 2008)

yo proxy. thx for the info at the eurekaXrenton fc. never heard of this but the summary in your 1st post has sparked my interest. ill get back to you soon. 

yeah you might as well add me as a member >.<


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 15, 2008)

Fanfic? Please tell me, too! :3


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2008)

No problem. The summary isn't my own though. Since this group wasn't created, I decided on doing so and used the infomation given from where I got it from. I hope more people get into it, seeing as how well it started off.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for telling everyone. I just noticed that too, lol.


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

chapter3:

Online viewing here


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice, that guy at the end looks like a psycho. Say hello to new villain.


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

He' a bishie psycho 

But I just love that panel with the ear in a waste-basket XD


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought yuu was like a calm person that you see the ending with the ear and such lol.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2008)

I knew something was up with him. He's rather sadistic. Damn lol


----------



## Yellow (Jan 15, 2008)

Well at least Ganta will get to eat Anpan with Shiro before he dies.


lol at the psychopathic dude at the end. I thought he was nice until then.

Just started reading this and I like it.:3


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2008)

Hes probably going to borrow money from Yuu or something than he will have to pay back and crap. 

And wow I can't believe Shiro is so strong she got a knife to the back and such and she was still laughing.


----------



## Penance (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, sign me up.  I read the first two chapters, and it's pretty cool...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Hes probably going to borrow money from Yuu or something than he will have to pay back and crap.
> 
> And wow I can't believe Shiro is so strong she got a knife to the back and such and she was still laughing.



That's a good idea. Since he's about to kick the bucket, it looks like he'll need some candy.

Shiro really did take a beating, even though she kept laughing. I wished that guy had fallen into the pit. Hate that bastard, lol


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

Great chapter.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2008)

before the race i was thinking... "oh yeah... i'm sure he'll win or shiro will win and give him candy" not only it didn't turn like that... but it made me remember.. he _NEEDS_ 100,000 points every 3 days... and that's what I find more interesting about surviving in such conditions lol...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> before the race i was thinking... "oh yeah... i'm sure he'll win or shiro will win and give him candy" not only it didn't turn like that... but it made me remember.. he _NEEDS_ 100,000 points every 3 days... and that's what I find more interesting about surviving in such conditions lol...



As someone else stated, maybe he'll have to borrow some money from You, in order to survive. Either that or Shiro can give him some, if she has any.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2008)

Allright, I think I found my next reading project.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

Good job. You won't be dissatisfied.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2008)

Just finished the 3 chapters out and it's just *Win* so far, definitely one to follow.

Btw, is this a weekly or monthly manga?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too sure. I haven't seen anything to say it's bi-weekly, but based on how quick it's coming out, I would say weekly.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2008)

are there only 3 chapters out so far or is OM behind?

Also what magazine does this run in?


EDIT: LOL @ obscure Disney reference in chapter 1 title


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Theres probably a couple of raw chapters out right now.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

Yellow said:


> I think Blind Itachi was focusing on the fact that he needs 100k cast points every 3 days. He can't keep borrowing forever and it seems like it's fairly hard to obtain 100k points but it'll probably be much easier as the story progresses.
> 
> 
> Eg, why do you want them to go slow? The anticipation will kill me if it goes too slow. D:



I understand. I mean, for now though, borrowing once seems to be his only way out. Still, to come up with that every three days is crazy.


----------



## Penance (Jan 16, 2008)

I think that Yuu just might give him some candy, considering that's what he stole from Ganta...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2008)

no one got the disney reference?


----------



## notme (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone else have the suspicion that the red man just might be a good guy?

Though he was holding that girl's head we never did actually see him kill anyone.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't get the Disney reference and no, I don't think that the Red Man is good. He appeared, attacked and was left holding up a girl's head while grinning. That points to him being a bad guy. I can't possibly see him as being good.


----------



## Arios (Jan 16, 2008)

notme said:


> Does anyone else have the suspicion that the red man just might be a good guy?
> 
> Though he was holding that girl's head we never did actually see him kill anyone.



Yeah that was real nice of him 

I certainly see some run ins with this yuu guy, that whole ear thing actually kind of surprised me.......he seemed so nice


----------



## notme (Jan 16, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I didn't get the Disney reference and no, I don't think that the Red Man is good. He appeared, attacked and was left holding up a girl's head while grinning. That points to him being a bad guy. I can't possibly see him as being good.


Sure, he is no doubt crazy, but he didn't necessarily "attack."  All that we know is that he broke through the window and then Ganta blacked out.  Maybe Redman was trying to help Ganta when he broke though the window (someone could have been attacking through the door while Ganta was looking out the window).

Still, the main reason that I think Redman might be good is the fact that he gave the main character a ruby with magic powers and he is apparently an enemy of Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Arios (Jan 16, 2008)

Well if he is an ally, then holding a girls head in his hands shows him to have a somewhat twisted sense of morality 

Could be a sort of Ryuk thing, just giving him the ruby to set the wheels in motion.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 17, 2008)

Arios said:


> Well if he is an ally, then holding a girls head in his hands shows him to have a somewhat twisted sense of morality
> 
> Could be a sort of Ryuk thing, just giving him the ruby to set the wheels in motion.



Post 100: Yeah, it looks like that. I take it he's probably testing Ganta, for some reason. The prison officials seem to be in on it as well. I really wonder what's up with Shiro.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2008)

finaly read chapter 3, damn this prison is FUCKED UP.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 19, 2008)

C'mon, where is part 4? How much longer do we have to wait?


----------



## Shinji (Jan 19, 2008)

Reading ch 1 atm, and i can just tell its going to be great 44 pgs in LOL

Makina is


----------



## Proxy (Jan 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Reading ch 1 atm, and i can just tell its going to be great 44 pgs in LOL
> 
> Makina is



Damn right. I agree. Makina definitely is


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

So when is the next chap comming out?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 19, 2008)

Snoopycool just realesed chapters 2 and 3 if anyone is doing the archiving thing then I would for sure keep SC's good translations and flowing english proper cleaning and redraws and nice typesetting. Proper HQ like I am probably gonna wait for thier releases every time....
As far as chapter 4 goes i'm not so sure but I doubt it'll be all that long but bear in mind each chapter is longer than the weekly shizzle so it may take a while. Has it even been a week since S^3 released chapter 3?


----------



## Yellow (Jan 19, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> no one got the disney reference?


No.



notme said:


> Does anyone else have the suspicion that the red man just might be a good guy?
> 
> Though he was holding that girl's head we never did actually see him kill anyone.



I don't think the red man is necessarily good or bad. I think he might be the result of some twisted experiment of something and I'm quite unsure of whether he's capable of independent though at the moment so I wouldn't classify him as bad yet. His actions were evil yes but not necessarily him. 

And who know, perhaps if he is evil then he might have given Ganta the ruby as a part of his plan. Perhaps that ruby will allow him to have some control over Ganta.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 20, 2008)

Yellow said:


> And who know, perhaps if he is evil then he might have given Ganta the ruby as a part of his plan. Perhaps that ruby will allow him to have some control over Ganta.



Maybe he just wants to have a little bit of fun with him. Just started this manga, read up to chapter 3 today. The prison seems more or less a place of amusement for normal people to watch as the prisoners are killed. This really seems like manga with alot of potential, but man so much blood at times.


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

Trust me .. I AM PUSHING AND PUSHING AND PUSHING sosexyscans to get chapter 4 out.

I got a word that the translation is done...

[02:38]	<Lutris>	yo
[02:38]	<Lutris>	30 pages done
[02:38]	<Lutris>	biatch
[02:51]	<Lutris>	yo
[02:51]	<Lutris>	fxu
[02:51]	<Lutris>	guess what.
[02:51]	<fxu>	done
[02:51]	<fxu>	?
[02:51]	<fxu>	you better
[02:52]	<Lutris>	yeah.
[02:52]	<fxu>	woot
[02:52]	<fxu>	now heihouka better get to work
[02:52]	<fxu>	shittttt


This was 1 hour ago .. so hopefully chapter 4 will be out within 2-3 days from now.

Join irc.irchighway.net and support sosexyscans .. channel #s3

I've seen the raw .. it's pretty badass .. too bad I don't understand Japanese or I'll be doing translation as well 

(also join #mangashare)


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2008)

^Sounds good man 
I would join your channel if it wasn't for the fact that mIRC hates me, and i hate it


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks alot, fxu. Chapter 4 is OUT!


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 20, 2008)

Hell yeah, I love this.

Welcome to the stage of blood and carnage. To the real Deadman Wonderland...!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 20, 2008)

So is the redman a machine or something?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, he can laugh... I guess he was human once before.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

Test experiment?


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

WOOOHOOOHOHOHHHOOOO

HELLO WOODPECKER

and fuck >_< .. I forgot to give them the second spread page 


*Spoiler*: _don't open if you didn't read chapter 4 .. SPOILER IMAGE_ 





*Spoiler*: _last chance_ 













EDIT: Chapter 5 is out today as well 

Source


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 20, 2008)

HELL YEAH.

This manga is climbing on my "awesome" list very fast. 2 Chapters in one day.

Thanks for the picture fxu.


----------



## Godot (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah hell yeah! A double release!

I'm suprised they didn't wait a while before starting volume 2


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you guys want a sneak peak to chapter 6 ?

hawt stuff  


(I won't put any BIG important images, just to arouse your curiosity)


EDIT: Here's a fix to the spread-page that I posted previously...



Just rename it to *DEAD_01_0207-0208* and overwrite the other one so you have a good clean page


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 20, 2008)

How come chapters are released so fast? How many chapters is there, ready to be translated?

Now I am tempted about that sneak peak... nah, I'll just wait.


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

The raw was out, but the trans is not.

This is originally a monthly manga. (or so I was told by the translator)


I'm guessing...

Volume 1 - November (1-4)
Volume 2 - December (5-7)
Volume 3 - January (not out yet?)


----------



## Shinji (Jan 20, 2008)

I want the ch 6 sneak peak, i can't resist hawt stuff


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

Omg this awesome hopefully they can explain this power and crap and what this redman guy is and this new guy with similar powers is.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

The "Red Man" looks pretty bad ass, if I do say so myself. Great character design, and it's good that they didn't keep him confined to the constraints.


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 6 - Sneak Peak_ 









NO MOARRR .. NOW SUFFER TILL THE NEXT CHAPTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm tempted to click the spoilers, but I'll try not to seeing that I don't want to ruin it. 2 chapters in 1 day? That's good. Even though it's sudden, it's still great.

Concerning Shiro, not having a number, I figured that would be the case. She far from normal when it comes to a prisoner. She looks as if she could wander in and out of there as she pleases.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 20, 2008)

Dam fxu when you said something hawt, i was expecting Makina in a bikini 

And ch 5 ending was really suspenseful, who is this new guy , he looks


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

New guy? 

We need some Makina pics NAO!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah there is something there with Shiro for all we know she could just be someone who went into there to protect Ganta.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Yeah there is something there with Shiro for all we know she could just be someone who went into there to protect Ganta.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. She saw Ganta on the news/heard someone mention him, remembered him, heard he was being taken to Deadman Wonderland, and then left to meet him, or something like that.

And chapter 5 was awesome; I just had to make a set of that.


----------



## Penance (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait until the sixth chapter...


----------



## fxu (Jan 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Dam fxu when you said something hawt, i was expecting Makina in a bikini
> 
> And ch 5 ending was really suspenseful, who is this new guy , he looks



Hehehehe .. but I didn't wanna ruin something so big .. you know .. 


And this new guy looks awesome.. truly epic character design.

The tattoo on his face says DSMK (you can see by zooming in on the last page) ..


----------



## Majeh (Jan 20, 2008)

that guy from the G-ward looks so familiar. i feel like ive seen a face posing just like that from something diff. idk if its from an anime or manga ive seen tho. =\


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe Shiro and the red man are connected somehow.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. She saw Ganta on the news/heard someone mention him, remembered him, heard he was being taken to Deadman Wonderland, and then left to meet him, or something like that.
> 
> And chapter 5 was awesome; I just had to make a set of that.



Damn you, lol. I was going to make an avatar of him. Hopefully they'll be a colored image soon.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder how is Shiro possible to participate in the race if she don't have a number. I mean, don't they have some checks to confirm identities or something.

Or maybe she already is member of "True Deadman Wonderland" a part of prison unaccessible even to that G-Cup woman.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> I wonder how is Shiro possible to participate in the race if she don't have a number. I mean, don't they have some checks to confirm identities or something.
> 
> Or maybe she already is member of "True Deadman Wonderland" a part of prison unaccessible even to that G-Cup woman.



Maybe, seeing that she knows of the area already. She could've been confined to that section and seeing that it isn't listed anymore, her number and identity was probably erased as well. What I want to know is why is her hands bound like that?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

I just hope she doesn't end up turning out to be non human or some type of thing like most of these type of girls are.


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I just hope she doesn't end up turning out to be non human or some type of thing like most of these type of girls are.


I think the ship landed on that one when she kicked a robot with her bare feet 

Poor Gamta (I think) though, he can't use his powers yet 

Love G-Sector Prisoner though.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

It would be better if she was human, but changed in some way rather than being a simple robot augmented strength. She's still interesting though.


----------



## Lutris (Jan 21, 2008)

Allo. I'm the TL for this over on S^3. Just a word on future releases of Deadman Wonderland; unfortunately, we've only got 2 volumes of raws (and that's as far as tankoubon raws go, in fact), so it's either get-off-your-ass-lutris-and-go-buy-the-magazine or wait 3 months until volume 3 comes out in april. And yes, my wallet isn't bottomless. That's up to chapter 8, btw.

And @ Niabingi; 





> If you can wait a little bit I would for sure say go with SC it's just proper quality and they are a very reliable group as you would be able to tell if you have read any of their other projects. If you want everything right here right now as most manga fans do these days sadly then S^3.



Are you suggesting that we're sub-par quality? I don't think you are, but the wording can insinuate things that you don't mean. And also, I know for a fact that SC has plenty of TL mistakes in their scans. And before you quote me on authority, I am a native Japanese speaker. So. 

Anyway, thanks for reading Deadman Wonderland, whether from S^3 or SC; it's a wonderful manga regardless of which source you get it from. Yoroshikune~


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Lutris, I'll pray you win a lottery or something so you can buy DW.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 21, 2008)

I just read chapter 4 and 5 and I have to say, You is toying with my emotions. At first I thought he was good, then I thought definitely evil, but now I sorta think differently again.

And the branches of sin are interesting. I wonder how many of them there are. 

I loved it when Shiro got mad and kicked the Robot.


That guy at the end looks so badass though. I'm excited for the next chapter.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, You appearing to be good again caught me by surprise. It seems he's a bit indecisive on who to side with. After reading capter 5 though, I think he'll end up siding with Ganta though, at least in the end.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's hoping that we'll be getting more chapters soon. I'm more into this manga than any other at the moment. I'm confused about You's motives, after this chapter, and the "Red Man" isn't just a generic villain type, assuming that was him.


----------



## fxu (Jan 21, 2008)

AH MAH GAWD

I feel like spoiling you all .... *stays quiet*

... you'll be surprised, youngins ... you'll be surprised.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

fxu said:


> AH MAH GAWD
> 
> I feel like spoiling you all .... *stays quiet*
> 
> ... you'll be surprised, youngins ... you'll be surprised.



Does that means that my theory about DW being gladiator-battles to death is wrong?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't spoil or mention anything about spoiling lol. It'll only get me thinking otherwise about what I'm thinking about at the moment.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

The power that Ganta used in Chapter 1, doesn't look like the same one he used again the Red Man or was I mistaking?


----------



## Yellow (Jan 21, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Does that means that my theory about DW being gladiator-battles to death is wrong?



Don't encourage him/her to spoil.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 21, 2008)

This is on my list of top 3 most anticipated shounen releases (Worst still being number one). I am just loving it so far I can only hope it stays on track.
I am trying to figure out why all of Ganta's schoolmates were murdered I assume it was only for the purpose of bringing him to deadman wonderland? But if that were so wouldnt they have had a very close eye on him from day one?

Argh damn you fxu now I feel as though the theories that have been thrown around here are all wrong. I'm second guessing everything I think could even possibly occur!


*Spoiler*: _@Lutris_ 





			
				Lutris said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that we're sub-par quality? I don't think you are, but the wording can insinuate things that you don't mean. And also, I know for a fact that SC has plenty of TL mistakes in their scans. And before you quote me on authority, I am a native Japanese speaker. So


Well they do all the redrawing the chapter requires (taking out special effects, double page spreads etc) and I noticed that your group doesnt I know that helps things to be more speedy but when it comes to archiving and for re-reading I find those little details make a difference. Also the english is just more accurate things sound more natural in their wording and I noticed a lot of grammatical and a few spelling errors on your releases. The flow of a translation in English matters a lot to me I would rather a few creative liberties are taken so as to make it seem like native speakers English.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> The power that Ganta used in Chapter 1, doesn't look like the same one he used again the Red Man or was I mistaking?



You're right. The power he used in Chapter 1, was different, but being that Ganta feels the exact "pain in his chest" it could just be another ability of the red gem.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 21, 2008)

Wait this could be some crazy theory, but I'm going to take the Itachi route and say the red man killed everyone around him,  and wants him to grow stronger and  do something(not necessarily kill him).


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

lol

Ganta: Why did you do that !!!!?

Red man: To measure my capacity.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 21, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> This is on my list of top 3 most anticipated shounen releases (Worst still being number one). I am just loving it so far I can only hope it stays on track.
> I am trying to figure out why all of Ganta's schoolmates were murdered I assume it was only for the purpose of bringing him to deadman wonderland? But if that were so wouldnt they have had a very close eye on him from day one?


Good point but I think the redman wanted Ganta to end up in Deadman Wonderland not necessarily the others such as Tamaki although I have no idea why the redman would have lured Ganta to Deadman Wonderland.


Lord Jure said:


> lol
> 
> Ganta: Why did you do that !!!!?
> 
> Red man: To measure my capacity.


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> lol
> 
> Ganta: Why did you do that !!!!?
> 
> Red man: To measure my capacity.


Red Man: Do you want to know why you're weak?..

Ganta: ...

Red Man: It is because, you lack... hatred.

Oh the possibilities


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

Red man: Seek me once you obtain same eyes as me... oh wait... my eyes are covered... shit, how do I eve see with this thing on my face?


lol, enough comedy. I'll snap.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

well... He's not related to him in any other way than being the guy who killed his friends and got him into jail...

>/ _ \>...

oh... and he gave him the power... btw... use of own blood as weapon?.. that's cool and has it's difficulties... i like that...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> well... He's not related to him in any other way than being the guy who killed his friends and got him into jail...
> 
> >/ _ \>...
> 
> oh... and he gave him the power... btw... use of own blood as weapon?.. that's cool and has it's difficulties... i like that...



I agree. It's not some haxxed ability, but rather using his own blood gives him a limit to the amount of power he can use at one time.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 23, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I agree. It's not some haxxed ability, but rather using his own blood gives him a limit to the amount of power he can use at one time.



Unless hes a vampire too


----------



## Ork (Jan 23, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Unless hes a vampire too




I don't know why, but this made me laugh so hard I snorted my drink... 
I think it has to do with the mental image of someone firing off projectiles made of blood, then going "Oh shit! ammo! Excuse me luv, need a reload" *chomp*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

is the redman the same guy as the one at the end of the ch 5, where was his badass costume, i imagine there is some kind of grander connection, something like in tokko, where the people arent related but where just at some place at the wrong time, or maybe its some kind of random genetic thing, who knows
but this manga kicks ass, i want to see more character development because it looks like there is a lot to work with


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure they are two complete different people and just have similar powers I guess.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

How many RAW-chapters are out?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe there are 8.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

^Aight. So we got a few left atleast


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, S^3 have raws up to chapter 8. I hope they release them soon. This manga is awesome.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2008)

Hopefully we get more tomorrow. fxu should probably know. I need moar.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2008)

Just read the manga, pretty good. And am I the only one who lolled when it was revealed You was evil? I mean c'mon their in fucking prison!!! Theres way too many nice people in there anyway, acting all honorable, I bet it'll be a case of more wrongful imprisonment.

Oh and Shiro, she's one of a kind


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 27, 2008)

Which magazine is this manga serialized in?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 27, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Which magazine is this manga serialized in?



Well, on volume covers it says: Kadokawa Comics A

Is that it?


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2008)

shit this manga is good

really exciting

i actually think that shiro might be the red man when she isn't all psyco


----------



## Yellow (Jan 27, 2008)

Muk said:


> i actually think that shiro might be the red man when she isn't all psyco


Wait lol? So you think she's the redman is Shiro in her normal mind state? 

Wouldn't it make more sense for her to be the redman when she's "psycho?"

And I doubt it. I think the guy at the end of chapter 5 is the redman.


----------



## fxu (Jan 27, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Hopefully we get more tomorrow. fxu should probably know. I need moar.



Last time I asked Lutris (2 days ago) he had only the first 5 pages of chapter 6 translated ..

They've been busy with other scans and real life ... so idk.

I'll try to ask him when I see him again.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

fxu said:


> Last time I asked Lutris (2 days ago) he had only the first 5 pages of chapter 6 translated ..
> 
> They've been busy with other scans and real life ... so idk.
> 
> I'll try to ask him when I see him again.


Well that's always something


----------



## Lutris (Jan 28, 2008)

I've had the first free time in a long time- and I got both the Haruhi TL and DW TL finished today. I've already sent it along to Heihouka for typesetting, so you should be seeing them some time soon.

Also, I've been translating some stuff for the fansub group Gekkostate as of late too (a film), so yeah.


Anyway, that's just a news report from my part.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 28, 2008)

^Aight, thnx for the update


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 28, 2008)

*makes Mr. Burns pose* Excellent...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2008)

Lutris said:


> I've had the first free time in a long time- and I got both the Haruhi TL and DW TL finished today. I've already sent it along to Heihouka for typesetting, so you should be seeing them some time soon.
> 
> Also, I've been translating some stuff for the fansub group Gekkostate as of late too (a film), so yeah.
> 
> ...



That's great news! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 28, 2008)

8D Going to start reading this 'cause Proxy told me to!


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 29, 2008)

good thing to come i see.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 30, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> 8D Going to start reading this 'cause Proxy told me to!



Good job. For following my command, enjoy the manga. Now that's an order!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

^Ah yeah~ Downloading time

*Edit*
Fuckin epic. Boob attack ftw!


----------



## notme (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn, chapter 6 was awesome.  This is quickly becoming one of my favorite manga.

Redman FTW.

*edit*  Crazy theory time!

Redman isn't the one who killed Ganta's classmates, Ganta is.  When Ganta went unconscious his powers went out of control (he was no doubt cut by the shattered glass, that is where his blood came from), that is why Redman was smiling at the severed head (he knew he had found another Deadman).

Maybe the "retched egg" doesn't give people powers, instead it enables Deadman to have control of their abilities so they don't go berserk.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

notme said:


> Redman isn't the one who killed Ganta's classmates, Ganta is.  When Ganta went unconscious his powers went out of control (he was no doubt cut by the shattered glass, that is where his blood came from), that is why Redman was smiling at the severed head (he knew he had found another Deadman).
> 
> Maybe the "retched egg" doesn't give people powers, instead it enables Deadman to have control of their abilities so they don't go berserk.


That's a pretty wicked theory tbh


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

this is just getting better and better by the second...


----------



## Penance (Jan 30, 2008)

Too awesome for words...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

We need some über-skilled photoshoper to start coloring some DMW so i can make a sig out of it.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 30, 2008)

notme said:


> Crazy theory time!
> 
> Redman isn't the one who killed Ganta's classmates, Ganta is.  When Ganta went unconscious his powers went out of control (he was no doubt cut by the shattered glass, that is where his blood came from), that is why Redman was smiling at the severed head (he knew he had found another Deadman).
> 
> Maybe the "retched egg" doesn't give people powers, instead it enables Deadman to have control of their abilities so they don't go berserk.



That doesn't sound so possible to me. Anyway, next chapter should be good presentation of a deadmens powers. I am rooting for Woodpecker this time, but Crow also looks like an interesting character.


----------



## fxu (Jan 30, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> btw, anyone knows the name of this chapter?



Crow Craw

The first 2 missing pages (they probably took 'em off) :x


*Spoiler*: _ch6 images_ 




Rename to:

DEAD_02_047.JPG


DEAD_02_048.JPG


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 30, 2008)

fxu said:


> Crow Craw
> 
> The first 2 missing pages (they probably took 'em off) :x
> 
> ...



Thank you fxu. 

+rep for you.

EDIT: ups, can't rep you atm.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the last chapter made it clear, the sin thing is somekind of disease spread by the redman, and ganta didnt get the power till he got stabbed by him



-i like the new character teh crow guy, he reminds me a lot of greed from fma, hes a bad guy bad has his good qualities


----------



## Springlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Crow is just so fockin badass, especially at the end of Chapter 5.

"Dead centre! Welcome Woodpecker!" *evil grin*


----------



## fxu (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So hawt ... we got some loli action!

WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT BOOB ..... I HATE YOU CROW!   (page 67)


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't forget Heihouka's note from page 67



			
				Heihouka said:
			
		

> I wanna be Crow right there... >=D


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Don't forget Heihouka's note from page 67
> 
> 
> > I wanna be Crow right there... >=D


He was just stating the obvious


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

oh btw... i lol'd hard at the Crow Vs Woodpecker pic... The Crow had sharp Wings and the Woodpecker has one of those Noob emblems on his chest XDDDDDDDDDD...


----------



## Shinji (Jan 30, 2008)

the crow is  looking forward to the next ch!


----------



## notme (Jan 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's true that the officials of DMW think that the sin is a disease spread by Redman, but I don't believe that is the whole truth.

If it were it would be too random.  

Deadmen being created merely at the whim of Redman would mean that there is nothing special about them.  Not only would that mean that Ganta got the most random powerup ever conceived, but it would also beg the question why wouldn't Redman just infect everyone (or why haven't the officials of DMW taken the "retched eggs" from the prisoners and created their own super soldiers)?

I think there almost has to be a preexisting condition that Deadmen have, and that is what Redman exploits.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

^ agreed, the comment about him liking ganta, i think maybe he can sense fellow deadmen, i think you prolly have to have a predispostion to become a deadmen


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 30, 2008)

Red Man obviously do whatever he wants.

This is what I think:
That warden guy is using Red Man to create Deadmens so that they can fight in battles. But from time to time Red Man escapes and "infect" someone who is he interested in.
Remember warden saying that Red Man have interest in Ganta. Meaning, Ganta is one of natural Deadmens while Crow was just created with some weird secret experiments led by warden.

Well, just a theory.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, I just read it and Crow is badass, not to mention funny. A bit of Shiro/Crow action there was a plus, lol. I can't wait for chapter 7. Hopefully we'll start seeing some more color art for this and soon. I like Crow's question as well:

"Your answer, is it yes or is it yes?" Lol.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn that was a good chapter so looks like the redman was the one who gives powers probably so they could fight him later on or something.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder how other people attained their power though. It was said that it comes from the "Red Man," but Crow had little clue as to who Ganta was referring to. He may not have been covered in blood, but based on him stating that something happened to his friends and his life being in danger, I figured that Crow would've thought of someone. All the more interesting.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

There could also be something to give them the power besides that red jewel like maybe his blood or something.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 30, 2008)

True. Things keeps getting better and better. Could Crow be a potential "teacher" for Ganta, if they both survive the experiment? Who knows?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 31, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I wonder how other people attained their power though. It was said that it comes from the "Red Man," but Crow had little clue as to who Ganta was referring to.



That can be perfectly explained by the theory I though of. Just look at my reply (#207).


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 31, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I wonder how other people attained their power though. It was said that it comes from the "Red Man," but Crow had little clue as to who Ganta was referring to. He may not have been covered in blood, but based on him stating that something happened to his friends and his life being in danger, I figured that Crow would've thought of someone. All the more interesting.



It seems like theres alot from how they talked about the experiment.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> That can be perfectly explained by the theory I though of. Just look at my reply (#207).





Ha-ri said:


> It seems like theres alot from how they talked about the experiment.



That is a good theory. It's plausible, seeing that it accounts for Crow not knowing about the Red Man. Concerning there being more people, I can only hope that they're developed well. Seeing that this is just one experiment, there should be many more matches to see and Ganta has to win 'em all.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bump for the greatest justice. When is chapter 7 coming out? I need my Shiro fill...


----------



## Goodfellow (Feb 2, 2008)

So, has anyone else seen the resemblance between Ganta and the Crow guy? They got the same fucking eyebrows and the same hair!!

And oh yeah, same powers to, but fuck those <.<;;


----------



## Lutris (Feb 4, 2008)

Now that you mention it.... 


Anyway, here's me reporting that the chapter 7 TL is now finished, and awaiting typesetting.

Expect it later this week, fellows.




~Lutris, Translator S^3


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2008)

Lutris said:


> Now that you mention it....
> 
> 
> *Anyway, here's me reporting that the chapter 7 TL is now finished, and awaiting typesetting.
> ...


Did i hear a *Hell yeah!~* ?


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 4, 2008)

Great job Lutris. Can't wait for release...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2008)

Lutris said:


> Now that you mention it....
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's me reporting that the chapter 7 TL is now finished, and awaiting typesetting.
> ...



Thank You very much. I can't wait.


----------



## fxu (Feb 6, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland chapter 7 by S^3


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

fxu said:


> Deadman Wonderland chapter 7 by S^3


Yay!


----------



## fxu (Feb 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 7 spoiler_ 




I came buckets 

That blade in the side of his arms 


All I have to say is .. chapter 8 = Shiro's chapter ... oh yeah baby .. we're gonna see da real deal wit dat lil girl


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 6, 2008)

my thoughts on this chapter:

Pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## Penance (Feb 6, 2008)

What a great chapter...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree, it was pretty good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They all are. It still looked as if Crow was toying with Ganta, throughout the fight, seeing that he's had many chances to get past him. Also, it appears that Ganta having the red diamond is special, when compared to the other Deadmen.

 Now it's the wait for chapter 8...


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 6, 2008)

I am starting to like Senji. I just hope he survives this battle and what waits him after the battle. Even if Ganta refuse to kill him (and that is of course obvious) I have a bad feeling about that warden guy. He said he has no use of broken toy, and that is exactly what Senji is right now.

LIVE SENJI, LIVE!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2008)

nice chapter... i really really like the downside of using your own blood... lol...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

No Crow can't die, he's too hot!!!! 

Good fight tho, a little too much "I must not give up" Shonen tho.


----------



## fxu (Feb 10, 2008)

Lutris: S^3, Gekkostate AFG says:
oh
Lutris: S^3, Gekkostate AFG says:
btw
fxu says:
?
Lutris: S^3, Gekkostate AFG says:
ch08
Lutris: S^3, Gekkostate AFG says:
TL is done
fxu says:
O_O
fxu says:
*cums*
Lutris: S^3, Gekkostate AFG says:
lol


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

TL is done? Hell yes. Soon everything will be as it should.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

And now we play the waiting game...


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh man, chapter 8 is coming... woot!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2008)

Read the first chapter.  Interesting premise, I'll keep my eyes on this one for sure.


----------



## Yellow (Feb 10, 2008)

So I finally found some time to read chapter 6 and 7 and I'm loving crow. The dude just looks so awesome.

I think I like Crow more than Ganta now. Ganta put up a good fight though but I refuse to believe that Crow was giving it his best.

It'll be interesting to see what makes Ganta having the red Diamond so special and Damn, when Shiro was on top of Crow, that was hot.

I hope he isn't gay though because he keeps telling women to cover themselves up. What kind of straight guy would say that?


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2008)

when are the release dates for the raw usually?

or where do i find the raws?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

Yellow said:


> So I finally found some time to read chapter 6 and 7 and I'm loving crow. The dude just looks so awesome.
> 
> I think I like Crow more than Ganta now. Ganta put up a good fight though but I refuse to believe that Crow was giving it his best.
> 
> ...



He better not be gay . It does look like he's still holding back a bit, seeing that he could've killed Ganta while he was dazed.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hopefully Crow isn't just one of those characters that's there to die by the hands of Ganta as he learns to control his powers.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

He's too cool of a character to be killed off.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> He's too cool of a character to be killed off.


Hopefully the mangaka thinks the same.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 10, 2008)

This manga is very interesting, I like it so far.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> He's too cool of a character to be killed off.



I was about to say the same thing. I mean, he creates giant swords of blood from his wounds on his hands. Only in mangas...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hopefully the mangaka thinks the same.





Lord Jure said:


> I was about to say the same thing. I mean, he creates giant swords of blood from his wounds on his hands. Only in mangas...



Here's hoping that he survives. Hopefully we get to see some female "Branches of Sin".


----------



## Yellow (Feb 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Hopefully we get to see some female "Branches of Sin".


I like where this is going.


And I don't think Crow died or will die anytime soon. If he dies I'll be really sad.;_;


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that Shiro got that Sin-disease too.


----------



## Yellow (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that Shiro got that Sin-disease too.



I don't think so. I think she would've used it against Crow when they encountered him if she has that power. 

Although we still need some sort of explanation for her unusual strength but I doubt she has the power of the branch of sin.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

It looks as if Shiro wasn't normal from the start, seeing as the woman referred to Ganta as being a regular kid. Plus, the woman looked to be wearing a lab coat. I do think Shiro has some ties to the Red Man.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Yellow said:


> I don't think so. I think she would've used it against Crow when they encountered him if she has that power.
> 
> Although we still need some sort of explanation for her unusual strength but I doubt she has the power of the branch of sin.


Oh she has it, just wait and see 

Time will prove me right~


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

I just realised something, Ganta was meant to have this power from the beginning. If you look at the first chapter and the first few pages it kind of tells you that since the one narrating was talking about the little woodpecker..


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I just realised something, Ganta was meant to have this power from the beginning. If you look at the first chapter and the first few pages it kind of tells you that since the one narrating was talking about the little woodpecker..



That's a good point. Also it looks as if not all of the "Branches of Sin" have the red diamond, which could mean that they were just test experiments whereas Ganta's gem is the final product of what the "Red Man' is doing. What makes Ganta so special? The "No Name" character intrigues me.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 11, 2008)

what's the opposite of sin?

Shiro is the branch of that!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Shiro is the real source of the Branch of Sin, and it's gonna be revealed in a Zomg-über-didn't-see-that-one-coming-plot-twist.
So that's how it is folks, the mangaka didn't think anyone would see it, but he was wrong 

@Proxy
The person in my Avy is Agito from Air Gear. 
(The clown pic in my sig is from there too actually)
You should read it if you haven't, it's fuckin awsome.

I was gonna say this in a rep, but im rep-sealed atm


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2008)

Who knows? I can't wait to find out more about her story and why her hands are bound. Oh and thanks for letting me know. I've heard of it but never checked it out. It looks interesting. I'll make sure to see what it's about.


----------



## fxu (Feb 12, 2008)

Chapter 8 by SoSexyScans

OH SHIT SON!!!!



*Spoiler*: _chapter 8_ 



Told you it was Shiro's debut chapter ... damn right ... loli 

Looks like a branch of Sin ... so I'll say it she HAS the branch of sin as well


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiro ...

but her's doesn't look like a blood based attack cause you can see a white spiral coming from the tower... obviously her hair... unless she has white blood as well lol...


WHAT'S WITH THE EYE PLUCKING HERE AS WELL?... lol nice...


----------



## notme (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, chapter 8 was crazy...

Poor Shiro, all those scars can't be good.

Also, I hope that bastard dies pretty soon (What's-his-name. The prick who just set Shiro up to die).  I have a feeling that he is going to turn good eventually, but I hope he doesn't if only so I can see him eat his just desserts.


----------



## Springlake (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH HOLY SON OF A BITCH. Shiro scares me


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiro owns. What she did was pretty sick. I knew there had to be something about why her hands were bound. Oh and Senji... I can't believe that something like that coule've happened to him, then again it's better than death.

That sucks. You needs to get his ass kicked after that, but Shiro survived so that's all that matters. Oh and it looks like the "Two Woodpeckers" is a reference to Ganta and Shiro. Who knows?

P.S. That "female" Deadman is not what I wanted


----------



## spaZ (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like when the power was shut down that one cube also got shut down and that most likely acted as a seal for Shiro some how and than made her power awaken or something, but damn I really want to know everything about her now.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy shit :amazed
Shiro was too fuckin wicked for words this chapters, i mean goddamn....

And she's hotter than ever  <--- You see what i did there?


----------



## Penance (Feb 12, 2008)

I had totally forgotten about the girl with the broken arm...


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone should make a sig:
Guard1: Dude, how many CP does this Cast Card have?
Guard 2: It's over... 90 000 000!!!!
Guard1: WHAT! 90 000 000!!!! 

btw, i bet that shy girl deadman (or deadwoman?) is most bloodthirsty of all.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

Woodpecker!


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2008)

good god that girl is freaky


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2008)

yea shiro was insane, man why is she in deadman she can clearly breakout and probably take ganta with her, and who was the crazy looking old man


----------



## fxu (Feb 22, 2008)

News and a little gift ...

[05:22]	<Lutris> i'll get the TL done so all we have to wait for would be the chapter clean ASAP


Chapter 9 cover color page

raw: Lutris
Clean: thatbabo, fxu


*Spoiler*: __ 




On the release it'll have text.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 22, 2008)

I know something good is going to happen whenever I see fxu posted.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2008)

I kinda don't want to click the spoiler, cause I want to wait for it, lol. Thanks alot.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is wallpaper worthy tbh


----------



## Penance (Feb 22, 2008)

And now we wait...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 22, 2008)

I started reading DW last night...and wow, wtf just happened...it was like the first time I watched Memento or The Matrix...it felt like i was descending into a world that had no reason...like it spit on logic and flipped it the middle-finger...

...I'm not gonna lie...it was so infuriating/somewhat frustrating to read the first couple of chapters not b/c it was bad...but b/c once in a while it feels like life makes no sense...SHIT HAPPENS...and I could identify with the main character...things just go bad and u have no idea why...that just kills me.


----------



## fxu (Feb 22, 2008)

If you want, I'm willing to take off all the japanese text and make it into English to make it just like a wallpaper.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2008)

fxu said:


> If you want, I'm willing to take off all the japanese text and make it into English to make it just like a wallpaper.


Im not gonna say no to that


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2008)

Make it a wallpaper. Please


----------



## Shiron (Feb 22, 2008)

Indeed; that wold be epic.


----------



## fxu (Feb 22, 2008)

W.I.P

update 1

*Spoiler*: __ 









update 2


*Spoiler*: __ 









will probably completely done and shiny by tomorrow


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## fxu (Feb 22, 2008)

COMPLETE

The image is 1.8mb, so it's too much for any uploaders :\

*DL       Mirror 1*



I might fix all the tribal and shit so it doesn't look with bad quality ... but idk ... we'll see  ... for now, that's the complete version.


+rep me ?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 22, 2008)

fxu said:


> COMPLETE
> 
> The image is 1.8mb, so it's too much for any uploaders :\
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks; great work.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 23, 2008)

is DW a monthly manga??? seems like it...


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 23, 2008)

Come and get the latest chapter by SnoopyCool! 

*DDL:* DeadmanWLand​_ch09


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

damn that was a pretty good chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kind of wish though that Yuus sister was no so psychotic especially near the end when she showed us her true nature lol. And especially since Ganta should bang that hot chick hahah.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it, that girl is psycho too. The whole DW place is totally crazy. This should be interesting


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that Yuu is really that crazy anymore he just wants the money so that he can get his sister out of there even though deadman can't leave that place. 

Also can't wait until Ganta starts killing some of those doctors and assholes that are keeping him there and he ends up breaking out haha.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like all deadmans have bird names. I love their pictures.

btw, where is Shiro?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

Who knows I was really looking forward to seeing some info on her this chapter but might get some at the end of the next or the one after that.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So...the chick really is crazy. Damn her. Shiro should kick her ass, if only she were there. Oh and it looks as if Senji used to be some kind of officer, possibly at DW, before he became a prisoner. You needs his ass kicked, seeing as he's watching as his sister tortures Ganta ane expects him to take it. Where is my Shiro?

Also, concerning Senji, why when it said "Welcome to Prison," the son was highlighted red? Could it be hinting at a connection between the "Red Man" and Ganta?


----------



## Gary (Feb 23, 2008)

wait the new chapter is out


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

Check Prince Leon's post for the newest chapter.


----------



## Gary (Feb 23, 2008)

nah i got it online iam reading atm


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 23, 2008)

Good thing Ganta start counterattack immediately instead of whining about her real self.


----------



## Gary (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah but i wonder what her brother will do


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 23, 2008)

wow...what a chapter...by the way,,,did anyone notice the strange name switch by the commentator was it?? hang on...I'll post a link...

seals

The person first says...I'm joined by Masuru Sukegawa...and then quickly apologizes and then says Choplin Sukegawa...wonder what happened there.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a whole bunch to snoopy cool firstly i'm glad they are doing this monthly with the whole lq/hq thind...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn chapter 9 was messed up as per usual with this series! Yuu's sister is an uber psycho bitch, which is a shame really!! I wonder how Yuu is gonna react when he finds out the "truth" about her... unless he already knows it? Either way can't wait for chapter 10!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> wow...what a chapter...by the way,,,did anyone notice the strange name switch by the commentator was it?? hang on...I'll post a link...
> 
> seals
> 
> The person first says...I'm joined by Masuru Sukegawa...and then quickly apologizes and then says Choplin Sukegawa...wonder what happened there.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's a dude. See my previous post about the last chapter and I'm glad you found it. Ganta isn't going to hold back anymore, especially with a psycho chick like that. Also, what can You do? Ganta would kick his ass as well...


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 23, 2008)

Sick Chapter! Loved it!


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 23, 2008)

Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a dude. See my previous post about the last chapter and I'm glad you found it. Ganta isn't going to hold back anymore, especially with a psycho chick like that. Also, what can You do? Ganta would kick his ass as well...



*Spoiler*: __ 



What Yuu needs to do is realise his sister is a psycho and he is actually in prison for no reason other than her bitchiness...
Though I think he may know something about her ability and what have you or why else would he have known to look for her in the G-Ward?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're right, but he's still not going to want anything bad done to her. Hopefully she'll do something to mess him up real good.


----------



## fxu (Feb 23, 2008)

MORE LOLI FANSERVICE

FAWKING HAWTTTTTTTT


----------



## isanon (Feb 23, 2008)

slow mediafire is SLOW


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

fxu said:


> MORE LOLI FANSERVICE
> 
> FAWKING HAWTTTTTTTT




*Spoiler*: __ 



In b4 Zaxxon


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol psycho loli


----------



## Cipher (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aww, as soon as that pipe fell on Ganta (there was a panel of Minatsuki's ear bleeding right before it fell), I was afraid she was psycho and just using Ganta.  It's too bad, I would have liked Ganta to have a Deadman ally.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2008)

what's that anime called again with all the psyco loli?

reminds me of that ....


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I noticed that she was the one to have attacked Ganta previous to their match. That girl....is trouble. Shiro needs to keep her in check.


 

I created an FC for this manga. Feel free to drop in and discuss things.
Anime of the Month


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No kidding.  That was a sweet chapter.  If Ganta can take out Hummingbird, he can obliterate You for sure, if need be...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> what's that anime called again with all the psyco loli?
> 
> reminds me of that ....


Higurashi no naku koro ni?


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Higurashi no naku koro ni?




yeah that one ....

has almost those killer psycho lolita feeling to it XD


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope Ganta bitch slap her in next chapter after what she will totally lost it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol.Ganta ...

chapter was cool XD...

"wut r u doin to mah sista?"

Oh god this can only get better...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

When is S^3 gonna release ch.9?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

Can't say, but I want to read their translation as well. Oh and cool sig, KLoWn.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

^Thnx 
We need fxu in here for some info.


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

I already can't wait for Ch. 10...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2008)

Me either. But that'll be another wait. Still, it's that good that the wait is worth it.


----------



## fxu (Feb 23, 2008)

They told me they can't get any cleaners .... so idk if they'll release it :\

Heihouka is mainly a tankobon guy (fromt he volume book) raw .. and the other is busy.....


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

fxu said:


> They told me they can't get any cleaners .... *so idk if they'll release it :\*
> 
> Heihouka is mainly a tankobon guy (fromt he volume book) raw .. and the other is busy.....


 **


----------



## Proxy (Feb 24, 2008)

That sucks. Still, at least we have the chapter. Hopefully they get someone to do it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait when the old for eyes said "This isn't *your* *wonderland* anymore" dose that mean it wasn't like it is now? Did he forget to say deadman or was it different before, maybe not the grim place it is now? And I looking for meaningless details?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 24, 2008)

is this manga on a monthly distribution?

I started reading it about....3 hours ago, lol and now chapter nine has left me with a new found drug like manga addiction.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 24, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait when the old for eyes said "This isn't *your* *wonderland* anymore" dose that mean it wasn't like it is now? Did he forget to say deadman or was it different before, maybe not the grim place it is now? And I looking for meaningless details?





tenten-2-20 said:


> is this manga on a monthly distribution?
> 
> I started reading it about....3 hours ago, lol and now chapter nine has left me with a new found drug like manga addiction.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't say for sure. Maybe. I don't really think it was different before, save for how it was run. 




I'm glad you started reading it and has become addicted. I believe it is a monthly manga. Join the FC and show your support.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, it's a monthly manga, and an awesome one.


----------



## fxu (Feb 24, 2008)

A monthly manga featured on Monthly Shonen Ace ...

Anyways, I just got ahold of ch10 raw XD .. roflll ....

SPOILER PIC!!!


*Spoiler*: _LOOK AT IT! OH IT'S GOOD_


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 24, 2008)

omg, I clicked spoiler without reading your post!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, I am liking Ganta more and more as the time pass. I wonder... who will be insulted by Ganta in next chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2008)

fxu said:


> SPOILER PIC!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _LOOK AT IT! OH IT'S GOOD_


Lawlz 
Don't fuck with Ganta.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

crazy bitch is all i got to say, though it was to be expected with her fake demanor i dont think she would have lasted in DW


----------



## fxu (Feb 24, 2008)

Another gift guys .. this is from chapter 10 .. not released yet .. but it's just a lineart ...

Click at your discretion..

Fan Service

Also available in the spoiler ... (but please click my DA )

*Spoiler*: __ 




White background


Transparent





You can use them for a set of avatar/sig...

Enjoy :x


----------



## Penance (Feb 24, 2008)

Heh...Ganta is becoming such a delinquent...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 25, 2008)

No one messes with Ganta.


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

wait its on a monthly relased then why do we get them in weeks
and also where is the raw at


----------



## fxu (Feb 25, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait its on a monthly relased then why do we get them in weeks
> and also where is the raw at



Because they're way overdue.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait its on a monthly relased then why do we get them in weeks


Cuz we're super awsome


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland 10 by SnoopyCool

Chapter 11 on March 26th


----------



## fxu (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Never underestimate the power of a fucking headbutt!!!!!!!

i.e:


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol pwnd bitch is pwnd.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

What an evil little witch, tho i guess she had to get tough to survive. And what was with her mentioning her cum at every given opportunity?


----------



## Sin (Feb 25, 2008)

Is 10 the last released chapter, or are there RAWs even further ahead?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

10 is the last raw chapter that was left , as Lucifer said, Chapter 11 on 26th march.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, more and more questions just pops up. Igarashi blood, woodpecker song, crystals and earthquakes...

And, lol, GANTA GUN!!!!!!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao.. Zidane ftw xD! he is my favorite


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't believe Zidane thought he would get away with that.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

What did he get for doing that? I wasn't really interested in it when it was all over the net.


----------



## fxu (Feb 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What did he get for doing that? I wasn't really interested in it when it was all over the net.



I don't know :x

Too bad it had to end like that .. getting kicked off the court 3 minutes before the game ends, on your last game playing for France .... he retired from International teams (country's team, France.)


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> Either way .. that was his last game .... he was gonna retire after that World Cup...
> 
> Too bad it had to end like that .. getting kicked off the court 3 minutes before the game ends, on your last game ever as a professional player XD


Better to go out with a bang than as a wuss


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

He saw that the ref was looking away and went in for the tackle, and then acted like he hadn't done anything. Got sent off as a disgraced player but went on to win player of the tournament just cuz he was Zidane.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 25, 2008)

No he won player of the tournament because he played the most exquisite football out of any player in the whole competition without him Frnace would never have made it to the finals, plus the voting was done before the headbut incident... but anyway it is irrelevant! I  only came here to get me my chapter 10.. whoop whoop!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd blame Materazzi (sp?) cussed zidane's parents.. but that is hilarious over t3h internet


----------



## spaZ (Feb 25, 2008)

Wtf I wonder now if Shiro is Gantas sister?


----------



## Oposo501 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, just read read chapters 1-10....

Nice art, quite gruesome, and some very morally twisted characters!  Just so many questions, so many questions.  Hopefully some of that will be cleared up in the next few chapters, it is kinda confusing. ~.~


----------



## Proxy (Feb 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wtf I wonder now if Shiro is Gantas sister?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She could be. Chances are, that's what it looks like. I'm wondering if the "Red Man" has any connection to Ganta and Shiro like that. I'm still questioning why at the beginning of chapter 9, when it said "Welcome to Prison," the son was highlighted red.

So the old man wants the "lullaby" to end, but when it ended before, it caused Shiro to go berserk on the guards. Also, prior to when the "Red Man" first appeared, there was a sound, which appears to be the lullaby as well. So many mysteries that has yet to be solved.

Oh and Shiro's gettin' a bit bad. It appears as if she was the cause of that earthquake, and if that's true, and Ganta's her brother, then maybe he has the capabilities of having that kind of power. It would be weird if him, Shiro and the "Red Man" were one family. It would be even moreso messed up than Yoh's.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 25, 2008)

That's it... Ganta is Hardcore... *clap clap clap*


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah this looks more and more like they are related...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or ganta's family could of been looking after her for a while or something since her and ganta had the same power or something like that lol.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 25, 2008)

Ganta Gun is such an awesome name.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 25, 2008)

Senji...Senji...Senji...

"Ganta Gun"? Everyone couldn't help but wonder "WTF?" Lol.


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2008)

That's more like it, Ganta. =]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

What a little bitch, and Ganta flipping those fuckers off was pretty fucking GAR.


----------



## Penance (Feb 25, 2008)

Heh...Ganta was out of character...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What a little bitch, and Ganta flipping those fuckers off was pretty fucking GAR.



Absolutely true. Even the unknown individual got a slight laugh out of Ganta's actions.


----------



## SakuraKitten (Feb 26, 2008)

Could the red "man" actually have been Shiro? been debating it while looking at the pictures from the first chapter.. might explain somehow why it came to Gantas school. (and why he was spared?)

thoughts?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Highly doubt it since the redman is always locked up, if anything hes Ganta's father or something.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Highly doubt it since the redman is always locked up, if anything hes Ganta's father or something.



That looks to be true. Also, wouldn't it be weird if the "Red Man" could simply free himself at any time? I don't think what happened before, which allowed him to be free, was just a mishap with the equipment.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

damn ganta anit taking shit any more


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll say red man is Ganta's father. I see lots of people thinks the same.

But what about Igarashi blood and that old guy... Did he created red man or discovered his talent before he become totally crazy.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

does any one know who the old guy is and to bad the next chapter isnt going to be out till may


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2008)

i think that is the director

the person who the woman wanted to meet but could not


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

Eyepatch = badass.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i mean the person that the 4 fours called old man


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 26, 2008)

Ganta flippin' the middle finger to all those spectators was EPIC...

dammit, Naruto needs to do something like that...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i mean the person that the 4 fours called old man



You mean who the "fox bastard" was referring to? It looks like it's still the Director.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Eyepatch = badass.


totally


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2008)

so does this mean that girl is now gonna lose a body part like crow, she did lose after all
yea i am curious about the relationship between shiro and ganta as well


----------



## Capacity (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonder what she will lose?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe You will try to take her place?

Still, it'll be sick to see her lose something. Senji got away with only losing an eye, but if it's a limb, then that'll definitely suck.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 27, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Maybe You will try to take her place?



That's not so likely. They want deadman body parts.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> That's not so likely. They want deadman body parts.



That's true, but it seems unlikely that he'll willingly allow her to go. I doubt that collecting the body parts served any real purpose, other than as a reason for the Deadmen to fight with everything they've got or risk that penalty.


----------



## chiveri (Feb 27, 2008)

Proxy said:


> That's true, but it seems unlikely that he'll willingly allow her to go. I doubt that collecting the body parts served any real purpose, other than as a reason for the Deadmen to fight with everything they've got or risk that penalty.



did you forget where thy are? If he wants to help her, he will just get beaten up.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Ganta flippin' the middle finger to all those spectators was EPIC...
> 
> dammit, Naruto needs to do something like that...





I hope you are kidding....


----------



## fxu (Feb 27, 2008)

You is pretty much a Deadmen now ... remember that panel where he feels something in his chest and they show a panel with a crystal in his chest.


The psychobitch better not lose her hair XD otherwise her powers will blahhh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2008)

was that yoh or ganta, i think people with deadman have the crystal in different places so since it was in the middle of the chest i think it was ganta


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 27, 2008)

I finished the first volume, this manga is the shit.

Though, wasn't as graphic as I thought it'd be. Though, maybe that comes from me reading Shamo already.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I finished the first volume, this manga is the shit.


Lol i though you said that this manga was shit at first glance.
As if that's possible


----------



## fxu (Feb 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> was that yoh or ganta, i think people with deadman have the crystal in different places so since it was in the middle of the chest i think it was ganta



Ah shit ... you're right ... it was Ganta.

I thought it was You.


XD gawd I suck


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol i though you said that this manga was shit at first glance.
> As if that's possible



Likewise. I'm glad we were mistaken


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought the same thing, and was ready to flame. As if anyone could call this manga shit.


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 27, 2008)

I like You and Red Man. They both have great names.


----------



## Ari (Feb 27, 2008)

I love this manga.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2008)

Allen said:


> I love this manga.



Excellent.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 27, 2008)

The end of volume 2 was very disturbing. The part that with Crow that is.....


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 28, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> The end of volume 2 was very disturbing. The part that with Crow that is.....



However, as states earlier, the eye patch is just making him look more badass.


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2008)

He didn't need that eye, anyway...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2008)

^^
True. He'll manage.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

He'll just make a sharingan transplant and own the ring.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He'll just make a sharingan transplant and own the ring.


Branch of Sin... Genjutsu


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 28, 2008)

What's with eyes in manga anyways.

People sure like to have something wrong their eyes in manga these days.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 28, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> What's with eyes in manga anyways.
> 
> People sure like to have something wrong their eyes in manga these days.



Not to mention weird hairstyles and outfits...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

This manga seems like it will turn into a pile of shit by the time it hits the 20th/30th chapter . . .


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish i could see into the future just like you


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This manga seems like it will turn into a pile of shit by the time it hits the 20th/30th chapter . . .



So says you, so it must be true


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

wonder how long it will be hopefully 666satan length


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

it cant be true becaues it wont i hope i think it kind think


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This manga seems like it will turn into a pile of shit by the time it hits the 20th/30th chapter . . .



What makes you say that? Its been getting better every chapter.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

well all good things go to the end


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What makes you say that? Its been getting better every chapter.



Too much faggotry has been introduced. Eyepatches, little girls obsessed with sex, boring personalities and so on.

It's going to peak at like chapter 15-18 then fall.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

sure it will i doubt it


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Pfft if anything its getting better and better.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

your right


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn I'm feelin this manga.'''


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2008)

I think its gettting better, I love how we encounter how he reacts toward each deadman.


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Too much faggotry has been introduced. Eyepatches, little girls obsessed with sex, boring personalities and so on.
> 
> It's going to peak at like chapter 15-18 then fall.


Sounds like it already fell to you.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

dangit no more chapters till may


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 4, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> dangit no more chapters till may



Actually...



			
				SnoopyCool said:
			
		

> To cut off any questions before they arise, not only did we put in the next chapter release date in the zip file, but I'm telling you both here and at the DMWL page that they're skipping next month's issue of Monthly Shounen Ace and we won't be seeing chapter 11 until the May issue is released at the end of March (I know, the issue numbers have never really made sense to me, either... May is released in March... January is released in November, meh, whatever). So there will be NO MORE DEADMAN WONDERLAND UNTIL THE END OF MARCH. I've spelled it out as plainly as I can... let there be no questions asked.



So, chapter 11 will be published on March 26th.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2008)

Read the first chapter awhile ago, now that Ive caught up to Ippo Im going to start this series up.


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Just finished the first chapter.
Looks very promising. Will check back tonight once I've caught up, don't want to get spoiler-raped.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2008)

Finished the first volume.  Really liking it so far.


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Hehe, onto chapter 2 here Para.
Words can't express how epic this is.

The main character looks so Renton-esque...


edit: finished all 10 chapters

Amazed 

Brilliant, epic manga.

I love Mina's character as well. MAKE ME CUM


----------



## Nathan (Mar 9, 2008)

Just read till end of volume 2 (chapter 8 i think). But I can't find any other chapters. Is that all there is?


----------



## fxu (Mar 9, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Just read till end of volume 2 (chapter 8 i think). But I can't find any other chapters. Is that all there is?



Up to 10.

You can locate them all by clicking this link.


----------



## Mugen Tails (Mar 10, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Just read till end of volume 2 (chapter 8 i think). But I can't find any other chapters. Is that all there is?


According to this link there's more:
Chapter 41 RAW

But you'd have to find number 9.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This manga seems like it will turn into a pile of shit by the time it hits the 20th/30th chapter . . .



it was made of fail since chapter 1.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Up to date with this series.  I really like it so far, hopefully it stays good throughout.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> it was made of fail since chapter 1.



than don't read it and gtfo


----------



## yo586 (Mar 11, 2008)

This manga has little to no character development (boy loses all his friends/goes to jail and doesn't wig the fuck out?), an extremely far fetched fantastical plot, and is predictable in the sense that every character who seems nice will have a fucked up horrific made to shock secret.

That being said I love it.  It doesn't try to be more than it is which is great art, entertaining fights, a zany captivating style and world, and it has been hinting at a super weapon world changing theme ala Rah Zephon with the weird girl and rotten egg dude.


----------



## Lutris (Mar 26, 2008)

This is Lutris from S^3. I'm the translator and raw provider.

...Aaaaaaand Chapter 11 RAW's here folks. Scanned, translated, and awaiting cleaning and typesetting.

And. Well. Yeah.


Have fun waiting... for a few days


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 26, 2008)

Lutris said:


> This is Lutris from S^3. I'm the translator and raw provider.
> 
> ...Aaaaaaand Chapter 11 RAW's here folks. Scanned, translated, and awaiting cleaning and typesetting.
> 
> ...




Welcome

Only few days more? That's good to hear


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, this is probably one of the mangas where you have to read shit loads at a time instead of chapter by chapter I guess.

I might wait for volumes to come out or not just so it feels better for me when I read more at a time.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 26, 2008)

Omg that's awesome Lutris, thanks alot for the work ^_^

Can't wait to see the new Chapter.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 26, 2008)

Woot, S^3 is back.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks ahead of time take your time XXDD


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

New deadman wonderland, can't wait


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2008)

About time we got some new DMW.

Thnx for the update Lutris.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, and thank you.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

Its that time of the month? Nice thanks for the update


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its that time of the month? Nice thanks for the update



Yeah it is, its gonna be messy.


----------



## Gary (Mar 26, 2008)

i cant wait for the scans


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 29, 2008)

Chapter 11 is out! YAY get it from *Link Removed* there is a DDL on the front page.


----------



## Lutris (Mar 29, 2008)

They didn't fucking clean it. Yet again. That's just nasty. 

Only fucking levels.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 29, 2008)

True that.

But still, HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.

Shiro just went over 9000 in badassness. She is definitely my favorite character now.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Lutris said:


> They didn't fucking clean it. Yet again. That's just nasty.
> 
> Only fucking levels.



Well, once the whole volume is released they will replace their releases with good quality ones.

anyway, about chapter:

OMG!!! Chapter 11 is freaking awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is no way I can wait for a month to see next chapter. Shiro is RED MAN! What a twist, now I am checking all previous chapters to see if there is a scene when those two appeared at the same place... Yep, Shiro is Retched Egg!

These must be most epic pages in DW so far:
DW c11 p44-45
DW c11 p46


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 29, 2008)

Lutris said:
			
		

> They didn't fucking clean it. Yet again. That's just nasty.
> 
> Only fucking levels.


There is no point in cleaning it! Snoopycool ALWAYS rerelease and replace any magazine scans with HQ tank scans they are a tank group (they have made that apparent over their long career). When it comes to archiving I would rather keep a HQ tank scan then a cleaned mag scan any day. So it works out great for me I get DW fast and a promise of good quality scans to save.

The last few pages were just.... I could not believe it!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



But why, why did she kill all of Ganta's friends? Just so that he could end up in DWLand? I don't get it... I am gonna do the same thing as you Lord Jure and go back to try and look for some hints and the such


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoever clean and color those 3 last pages can freely use my ass any way he want.


----------



## momolade (Mar 29, 2008)

i cant stop imagining ganta as renton thurston 

and obligatory holy fuck @ shiro



Lord Jure said:


> Whoever clean and color those 3 last pages can freely use my ass any way he want.



that is a pretty tempting offer


----------



## tersalius (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i dont post here very often but i have to say this:
FUCKING DAMN SHIT THAT WAS AN MANZING TWIST!!!


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 29, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiro is the Red Man. 
So does she suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder? I ask because the Shiro we originally meet is nothing like the Red Man and she only started acting crazy after the Woodpecker song started playing.[/IMG]


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

This chapter was pure goddamn awsomeness!
DMW ch.11 >>>>>>>> All other releases this week.

Can't fuck with it.


----------



## theshad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The wretched egg was clearly a man.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

theshad said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The wretched egg was clearly a man.


 i agree HE didnt have boobs


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

well the neew chapter is on one manga


----------



## deathgod (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks I'll read it there but I like to have a copy for my collection 

It's strange that I can't get that mediafire link to work, damn gremlins


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like she has two personality's so that kind of makes sense.


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm. We got a Minatsuki panty-shot.

I'm not sure I approve. But the masochist inside me nods X3

I couldn't make out what was going on with Shiro in the beginning.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder who is that chick with the bell... Maybe a strongest deadman, constantly looking for a fight. It would be actually funny if it turns out that she is some sort of fan, lol.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2008)

I think shes more of a spy for the chick with the sword and stuff.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

yeai i agree with he post above


----------



## Springlake (Mar 29, 2008)

And the doctor chick is just sick  Gettign a hard on or whatever from thinking of how many that died lol


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2008)

Well thats just how psycho's think lol.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

that doc chick has weird fantieses


----------



## kunaitoe (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy crap that was a crazy chapter! Someone needs to invent a time machine so I (we) can skip forward in time and read more chapters -_-


----------



## Denizen (Mar 29, 2008)

Argh, this manga is so good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm willing to bet the Red Man is someone else though. I mean, he basically caused the earthquake, and I don't remember Shiro being able to float. But anything goes, I suppose.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

theshad said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The wretched egg was clearly a man.



I feel the same way. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





There appears to be someone under the "Red Man's" restraints at this point, even though we're seeing Shiro and the director there.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those restraints looks empty to me...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

I looked it over. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, she is the "Red Man." The stand which was holding the cloth and helmet looks the same from the first time it's shown to the point of her taking the cloth off of it. 

Ganta is in quite the predicament now. I want to know who that other Deadman was. Oh and what was up with that dog?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I looked it over.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That other deadman is probably strongest deadman of all inmates.

And that dog probably ate too much pudding or something...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently so, but what does she want with Ganta? Maybe that could be his next opponent?

Maybe it's time for Ganta to begin some serious training.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, she might be typical fighting type of a character. Always looking for stronger opponents to fight, and of course always getting beaten by main character.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing that the old man is dead, then Tamaki has finally gotten his wish. I wonder if they'll make Ganta lose a match.

That was real bad what Shiro was put through. It's payback time now


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted to see more from Senji(Crow), he's my favorite character so far. =O
And wow, Shiro = Red Man. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I want chapter 12


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

And people doubted me way back when i said that Shiro probably had the branch of sin too, and now she's the frickin source of it! 
Bwahahahaa i rule, you suck


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

why does this manga just keeps getting better!? ...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Blame Shiro


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy crap, this manga is seriously shooting up to my favorites.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 29, 2008)

Totally did not see that coming!  DW is so cool!


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

that is really freakt but it doenst make sense


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> that is really freakt but it doenst make sense



You were fooled


----------



## Penance (Mar 30, 2008)

Freaking blew me away!


----------



## fxu (Mar 30, 2008)

Shiro has the double-personality syndrome.

pffff...


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

fxu said:


> Shiro has the double-personality syndrome.
> 
> pffff...


 yeah she does but but so does other poeple 
well atleeast not a double one just a one to fit in


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did not see that coming, Shiro is a fucking psycho, I've decided to never trust any characters in this manga anymore

And sucks that now we have to wait a month


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i hate amonth a wait but still icant belive it but any way 

but does shiro know that she is the red man or is it just a state of mind


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a 2nd time in this manga when it turns out that sweet, innocent little girl is actually very much crazy, blood-lusting killer.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> This is a 2nd time in this manga when it turns out that sweet, innocent little girl is actually very much crazy, blood-lusting killer.


It reflects reality


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It reflects reality



BEWARE!!!! Female Character!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe its like Elfen Lied? She was a psyco to begin with but Ganta's kindness created a dual persona inside of her? Or probably its something better than that-_-


----------



## The Transporter (Mar 31, 2008)

I just tried to explain what the hell is happening to myself right now.

It's not working. 

The way I can see it, whatever research Ganta's mom was apart of was intent on making a superweapon. That is Shiro. However, while spending time with Ganta, she developed a sense of right and wrong, and became freinds with him. Seeing that Shiro could possibly live as a normal girl. She creates the "safe song" that Ganta wrote, which basically shuts down her military programming, in hopes that she can live a normal life.

Unfortunatley, since this shutdown was forced, it basically broke Shiro, driving her insane, since complete suppression would never be possible. 

Which gave birth to the Red Man, a mentally unstable Shiro trying to consolidate her training with her feelings of humanity with Ganta. 

Which is why the Red Man is constantly attracted to Ganta, without killing him, of course, but killing basically everyone around him.

At least, that's what i _think_ is happening. Who the fuck knows.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, that's not a bad theory.


----------



## fxu (Mar 31, 2008)

If Shiro = Red Man ..... can we call it Red Woman now ?

_Unless Shiro IS a man, then he has manboobs and is cross-dressing._


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

fxu said:


> If Shiro = Red Man ..... can we call it Red Woman now ?
> 
> _Unless Shiro IS a man, then he has manboobs and is cross-dressing._



omg, hahahaha

I say we call her Wretched Egg.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 31, 2008)

Retched Egg is fine 

@ fxu: Who is that girl in your avatar?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Retched Egg is fine
> 
> @ fxu: Who is that girl in your avatar?



Well at this point it's unknown if it is a guy or a girl. His/her name is yet to be revealed but for now you can call him "Psyren 16 cliffhanger"


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this manga good?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Is this manga good?



Not good, more like fucking awesome!


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Not good, more like fucking awesome!



Hmm..:amazed   "takes a look"


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2008)

Have your pants down ready Ciup, it saves time.


Shiro


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Have your pants down ready Ciup, it saves time.
> 
> 
> Shiro



Ugh..the class scene in the beggining..


I haven't seen something as brutal as that..since..since..since Gantz or Berserk..that's the feeling I got when I read the first chapter!

Edit:"pulls down pants" 

Edit Edit:It's fucking awesome!
Edit Edit Edit:I've read it all..and now I need moar!


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2008)

haha i called it first ... 

and now its confirmed !!!!

fucking fantastic


----------



## Penance (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## Proxy (Apr 1, 2008)

Shirooooooooooo


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2008)

What date is DW being released?


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What date is DW being released?


26th of every month.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> 26th of every month.


Gah! That's 2 frickin weeks from now!


----------



## Gary (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah way to long


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, it is a monthly manga...


----------



## Proxy (Apr 12, 2008)

The longer the wait, the better it should be


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah expect if it isnt


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn I was expecting an update  ~ Expecting some Shiro owange this chapter


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

lol its out in a few days


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw the thread bumped and expected some update, I was lied to, damn you all


----------



## Proxy (Apr 22, 2008)

When fxu returns, hopefully it'll be with good news


----------



## Gary (Apr 22, 2008)

what you said


----------



## Verdugo (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy shizzles. About the latest chapter.


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

Proxy said:


> When fxu returns, hopefully it'll be with good news



[00:40]	<Lutris>	raws are scanned
[00:40]	<Lutris>	waiting cleans
[00:40]	<Lutris>	i'll move on to TL when i finish doing Macross ep04
[00:40]	<fxu>	<3
[00:40]	<Lutris>	chapter's awesome

bwahahahaha


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

fxu said:


> [00:40]	<Lutris>	raws are scanned
> [00:40]	<Lutris>	waiting cleans
> [00:40]	<Lutris>	i'll move on to TL when i finish doing Macross ep04
> [00:40]	<fxu>	<3
> ...



dammit i wish i could be a cleaner


----------



## Proxy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, fxu. I knew I could count on you


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

to  bad its not going to be out for a few more hours


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

spoiler page


*Spoiler*: __ 






bwahahaha


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

omg more fan serive and can you give me the download link for the raw


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

[00:41]	<Lutris>	don't post the raws

 ... it's his. If I had found it somewhere, I would.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

wait waht is your job any way cleaning or type setting ??


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

My job is to annoy Lutris while he translates.

In other words, I do nothing.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

lol you just bug the people to hurry up and get the reps  .


----------



## Proxy (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll avoid clicking the spoiler.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

no text just  fan service


----------



## fxu (Apr 26, 2008)

People have stopped repping me for giving manga a while ago.

Except the HxH fans ... they're very nice (and proxy)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

lol expect most of the people in that thread around for 300+ points so 1500 thread points a week is good


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Man you get alot of reps since people don't rep me that much in comparision.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 26, 2008)

fxu, the bringer of manga, the messenger of releases, the source of all information, blah blah, blah... you get the point.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

yup its good to work with binktopia


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you proxy for the reps.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

lol proxy so your avoding fan serive


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you fxu for the reps too.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

i cant give you reps =[


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

How come friend?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 26, 2008)

Plx don't turn this thread in to a rep-convo.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 26, 2008)

Weeeeeheeeeeeee I was looking all over for this thread 

sorry for asking this but when is the new chapter coming out? X3


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 26, 2008)

Raws are released 26th of every month (Yes, that's today). Now we just wait for English releases.

There are two groups releasing DW. S^3 already have raws but they need few days to clean it of course. SC usually get raws 2 days latter but take only a day or two to release it since Snoopy isn't trying much on cleaning it. Of course, SC release the chapters in tank quality when full volumes are out.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info =) 2 days to go yahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay XD


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Jure summed it all up pretty well!! Either way it's not going to be long until the next chapter! My anticipation levels do be very high.


----------



## Springlake (Apr 26, 2008)

Fucking finally. Can't wait for next chaptor


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you Penance for the reps and this manga is great in my book.


----------



## Penance (Apr 26, 2008)

No problem.  It's just like giving out candy, and in Deadman Wonderland, you should definitely take candy from strangers...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

I see and it makes sense to me.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I started reading it two days ago. I'm really starting to like it. The art looks a lot like Eureka 7, but I like it.


----------



## fxu (Apr 27, 2008)

Colonello said:


> The art looks a lot like Eureka 7, but I like it.



That's because they're the authors of Eureka7 

Kondou Kazuma
Kataoka Jinsei


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 27, 2008)

if you guys read the most recent chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



that look on the Shiro's face was eeeeevvvvvvvviiiiillllllll


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

wait the new cahpter is out


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

Just the raw.


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

dangit i hope it will be out by tonight


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2008)

X3 ~ Waiting for my DWL fix.
Can't wait! More Shiro please


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah i thought it would be out when i got back


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

11 is the latest scanned chapter right..?


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah it should be


----------



## Majeh (May 1, 2008)

Chapter 12 is up on mangashare
Link removed


----------



## KLoWn (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ultra Chaos Endorphin Screw Hadoken Style Alpha-Wave Version Kick!!!


 
Awesome.


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh...HYPER monk


----------



## Springlake (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HAIR-HAIR-HAIR

NOEEESSS!! 

BAAAW BAAAW BAAAW

That one isn't supposed to be there


----------



## Arios (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahah another awesome chapter 

I was a bit meh about the Hyper monk (wtf lol?) but it was all good with the introduction of Scar Chain and some cute Minatsuki pek


----------



## Lord Jure (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FAN SERVICE!!!

lol hyper monk. And Minatsuki lose her hair... is she going to be bald or something? And didn't her power had somehthing to do with hair?

Scar Chain group seems interesting.


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2008)

Great chapter!
Nice pantyshot


----------



## Proxy (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hadoken  
Shiro is awesome as ever.


----------



## The Doctor (May 2, 2008)

DW was good as always....
That "hyper monk" just saw Shiro and was alredy trembling 
Shiro is awesome


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2008)

this was a good chapter


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

Not enough happened

And Hyper Monk was an idiot

Overall decent chapter.


----------



## Proxy (May 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not enough happened
> 
> And Hyper Monk was an idiot
> 
> Overall decent chapter.



Shiro 'nuff said


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

This chapter needed way more Shiro especially after last months revelation.


----------



## Proxy (May 2, 2008)

Now that she's back in the mix, we'll be seeing a lot more of her. Guaranteed


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

I want to see more of the Hummingbird 
FAN SERVICE PLEASE!


----------



## Lord Jure (May 2, 2008)

You want to see more of a bald woman?

I am asking since, Mitsuki will now be bald, she lost her hair. Btw, wasn't hair her source of power or something?


----------



## Arios (May 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I want to see more of the Hummingbird
> FAN SERVICE PLEASE!



Totally agree 

I'm starting to like her more than Shiro, you know, what with Shiro turning into some psychotic killer and all


----------



## Gentleman (May 3, 2008)

I just got caught up today, and I was surprised to see Shiro was the "Wretched Egg." 
This manga is really good, but I'm still trying to figure out who the true villains are, and what their motives are. (besides the promoter guy). Of course in a prison filled with death row criminals with super blood powers, it's difficult to tell who's not a villain.


----------



## Red (May 3, 2008)

Humming bird got off easy.


----------



## Hisoka (May 3, 2008)

Hehe

One word:

Ultra Chaos Endorphin Screw Hadoken Style Alpha-Wave Version Kick

Or maybe too many words


----------



## Proxy (May 3, 2008)

Red said:


> Humming bird got off easy.



It was set up that way.


----------



## nalex43 (May 3, 2008)

love this manga so far but anyone else get the feeling that this might turn into elfen lied?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

i like it , its getting really interesting with the introduction with of the new blood of sin group, hmm maybe that pyscho bitch will start to change


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 4, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i like it , its getting really interesting with the introduction with of the new blood of sin group, hmm maybe that pyscho bitch will start to change



I like that "psycho bitch." She reminds me of Nina from Code Geass...but for some reason I hate Nina...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

^yea i like here too, and dont care for nina, i guess the dmw bitch has more of an excuse to be a bitch so thats why i favor her


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 4, 2008)

I hit chapter 8, and to be honest I like this manga before this VS stuff and all the branches of sin. In retrospect, this new dev makes me feel like I was tricked by the writers. I thought I was in store for a story about an innoncent kid in prison, mixed in with some akia style stuff, but instead it looks like I'm getting some kinda Bleach.


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

expect this owns bleach


----------



## Danchou (May 9, 2008)

Hm, I'll be picking this up. Always wanted to read it after I saw some guy sporting the artwork in his sig.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 9, 2008)

what happened to Shiro being all batshit crazy and in her red armor?


----------



## Lord Jure (May 9, 2008)

I guess lullaby is back online...


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

^ yeah looks like it >_>


----------



## Kuki (May 16, 2008)

Shiro's Ultra chaos endorphin screw hadoken style alpha-wave version kick at ch 12 was awesome


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

it owns all the kicks in manga


----------



## Niabingi (May 29, 2008)

Chapter 13 by snoopycool is out here is a mediafire link.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



PRISON BREAK!!!

They are always full of action, especially if prisons have blood-related superpowers and there are elite guards that arte trained for sole purpose of defeating them.


----------



## Penance (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And there's a rat?!  Sweet...


----------



## fxu (May 29, 2008)

That was fucking good....

Every chapter amazes me even more...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 29, 2008)

Bowling part was especially... jucy.


----------



## KLoWn (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice chap, and the upcomming prison break seems promising


----------



## Proxy (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just read it. It was damn good. Someone has to do something about that spy. He rigged the cameras and it looks like he's out to doom 'Scar Chain'. This prison break, if it happens which I doubt, should be something great. Maybe we'll see what other abilities the Deadmen have.

Plus: The colored images were an added bonus.


----------



## Gary (May 29, 2008)

damn such a good chapter


----------



## Midus (May 29, 2008)

Nice. Glad the author is sticking with the whole "No one is normal in Deadman Wonderland" thing. For a moment, I thought he'd meet a group of "sane" people. Things only look to get even more hectic from this point on.


----------



## spaZ (May 29, 2008)

I wonder how hes able to talk again if his vocal box was ripped out? Unless he got a new one..


----------



## Gary (May 29, 2008)

i bet he got a new one


----------



## ninjuichi (May 29, 2008)

I personally didn't like this chapter. It felt poorly paced compared to the last and the month long wait for a new chapter makes it worse. Still the events to come seem interesting.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 30, 2008)

> I wonder how hes able to talk again if his vocal box was ripped out? Unless he got a new one..


he has a device that acts as his voice. it's the same as the one some smokers use nowadays except that his device is installed in his throat.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2008)

isnt a new chapter supposed to be out?
...its 7th of july and the last chapter came out in may...


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2008)

I was impatient in the first place...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 7, 2008)

Its still at 14 chapters not really a whole lot to talk about right now.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2008)

cool It should be out soon


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

So is it out yet?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 9, 2008)

Does it look like its out?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Guess not sadly.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Threads like these (for monthly manga) are the most difficult to keep up, seeing that there is only so much to discuss for one chapter. Despite that, I hope things kick starts back up soon.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 10, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Threads like these (for monthly manga) are the most difficult to keep up, seeing that there is only so much to discuss for one chapter. Despite that, I hope things kick starts back up soon.


yeah they are but the new chapter should be cool


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 10, 2008)

Been awhile since i were in this thread, slow manga is slow.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope the hyper monk will kick some ass...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

So how many chapters do u expect this manga to be...

I actually have no idea...since it is a monthly manga...


----------



## Penance (Jul 10, 2008)

Could be hundreds...


----------



## Denizen (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it does look like a manga with some sort of climax and conclusion forming together. But  considering it took about 10 chapters just go get to the Deadmans, who knows.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> So how many chapters do u expect this manga to be...
> 
> I actually have no idea...since it is a monthly manga...


Hopefully 200+ atleast.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 11, 2008)

that would be worth the wait


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hopefully 200+ atleast.



Do you have any idea how many years does it take for monthly manga to reach that many chapter?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Do you have any idea how many years does it take for monthly manga to reach that many chapter?


What does it matter? You gonna die soon or something?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL it won't even get close to 200 chapters.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL it won't even get close to 200 chapters.


You can predict the future?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think theres even a monthly manga thats hit 200 yet.. So yeah probably won't even get close.


----------



## Eleven (Jul 11, 2008)

Has a new chapter come out?


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

No. **


----------



## Gary (Jul 19, 2008)

new chapter UP and oh yeah deadman wonderland 14


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 19, 2008)

The new chapter is great


----------



## Penance (Jul 19, 2008)

What a great chapter...


----------



## Denizen (Jul 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Very few people download these days, unless it's the only option.



Prove it. Right here, right now.


----------



## Gary (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I also added the link to snoopy cool


----------



## Penance (Jul 19, 2008)

So many branches of sin...


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 5, 2008)

any idea when will the next chapter come out?


...probably no but I wanted to bump the topic, its sad nothing is happening here;

I hope the next fight will be awesome... do you think the owl will die?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks reps


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks, awesome!


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome action-packed epic chapter, im pleased


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2008)

WTF?!  What a crazy chapter....


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 7, 2008)

I wanted to see more of that psycho loli


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 7, 2008)

lol @ at the crazy ass little girl.

And I'm guessing that data chip was set to self-destruct.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 8, 2008)

Craaaaazy chapter. Kinda wondering where the story now goes.


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2008)

Holy shit what a big sword. That loli must be compensating for lack of breasts.

"Hey fuckers, listen to my song"


----------



## Proxy (Aug 8, 2008)

Shiro


----------



## fxu (Aug 8, 2008)

;_; shiro......... ?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

She saved the day... Lol


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 7, 2008)

are there any spoilers for the new chapter,or does anyone know when it's going to come out?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 7, 2008)

Blah! I thought the new chapter was out when i saw the thread bump'd!


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Chapter 16 out

this


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet, relation development between Ganta and Psycho-boxer-sexobject.

With that said, Ganta's a fucking idiot, seriously


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't he find it funny when Shiro through the chip and than suddenly there was a huge explosion? What a moron how could he not put those two together.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL Ganta.

Idiot, making Shiro cry.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2008)

Ganta is a bitch 

Shiro :tears You don't have to cry.

Maybe Karako has some ties to Shiro? 

Also, hopefully we'll get to see how this Mockingbird really is. I liked the chapter.


----------



## Penance (Sep 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Didn't he find it funny when Shiro through the chip and than suddenly there was a huge explosion? What a moron how could he not put those two together.



I know, right?


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 10, 2008)

lol, rokuro made a higurashi no naku koro nii-like face;

awesome chapter but we will have to wait for like 2 moths for the next one;


----------



## Dr. Insano (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow.. this manga is amazing.  Great artwork, some of the coolest character designs I've seen in a while (though I wish Ganta was a few years older and didn't look so much like Renton from Eureka 7 >,<), crazy villains all over the place. great story.  The fights have been a little 1 dimensional so far but they are good enough and sure to get better.  
Kind of reminds me of a game I love, Bioshock, somehow too lol. 
I swear these monthly mangas are torturous though man... specially when they take a month off, gah.  Its like drug withdrawal or something >,>


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Heh, this chapter was awesome! 

Ganta getting pissed at Shiro for saving his life, what an idiot. There was clearly an explosion after she threw the chip in the room. Ah well, he'll realize his fault soon.  

Rokuro and the undertakers made the chapter for me. Seeing Rokuro going bat-shit crazy was great to see. 

Pages 31 and 37 were the highlights for me. 

Poor Shiro. Shame on Ganta for making her cry.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

silly Ganta xD

I guess he's put 2 and 2 together now but we'll see what effect it has on Shiro

Looking forward to the fight with Rokuro and the Undertakers and I want to see Mockingbird now xD


----------



## Unbelievable (Oct 6, 2008)

Just started reading the manga today, finished up to the current chapter.  Awesome manga, great artwork and a good premise for a story.  Sucks that we'll have to wait a few more weeks for the next chapter to come out though.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

When is the next chapter due


----------



## Gary (Oct 8, 2008)

So about a week till the next chapter?


----------



## Lord Jure (Oct 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> So about a week till the next chapter?



The next chapter will be published on October 26th. It will take few more days (maybe even a week) for it to be scanned and released on English.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 18, 2008)

where is it??? 

(btw I know its nowhere, just wanted to bump the topic and bring in the agony... but if someone could tell me some info that would be good)


----------



## tersalius (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah it should be out by now???


----------



## spaZ (Nov 18, 2008)

Snoopycool is busy with other things right now I think.


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 18, 2008)

So what chapter is the manga up to right now?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2008)

Chapter 16 is the latest chapter, but 17 is supposed to have been out on the 26th of Oct in Japan.


----------



## Penance (Nov 23, 2008)

'Salty Cookies'...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow.  Training session coming up, and 'Mockingbird'...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2008)

HELL YEAH 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So much for the executioners being top fighters. Senji handled them with ease. And I guess this is Ganta's training arc, so to speak. It looks like his first challenge may be against Owl, seeing as how he may revert to his old self.

How does Hummingbird know of Shiro being the retched egg? Hmmm...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 23, 2008)

Wicked chapter, you don't fuck with teh crow


----------



## Skylit (Nov 23, 2008)

Proxy said:


> HELL YEAH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hummingbird? 

Wasn't it Mockingbird?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 23, 2008)

I was just wondering when the enxt chapter would be up 

Oh well..*goes reading*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 23, 2008)

ooh, new chapter!


----------



## hussamb (Nov 23, 2008)

i think its good, im reading it now..i hope they will make anime from it soon


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2008)

hussamb said:


> i think its good, im reading it now..i hope they will make anime from it soon




I dont , they should finish the manga first then make a anime. otherwise it will be full of fillers


----------



## Springlake (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally a new Chapter, and Crow keeps showing everyone how to do it


----------



## P3RFECT (Nov 23, 2008)

Who exactly is mockingbird?


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Oboro said:


> I dont , they should finish the manga first then make a anime. otherwise it will be full of fillers



But an anime would be quite awesome.

Considering these artists did the manga of Eureka Seven, you would think that Bones should handle any sort of adaptation of this manga, as well as the fact that Bones are skilled at translating the original artist's particular style into animated form.

But yeah, it should be at least a year and a half before any sort of attempt at an adaptation is made.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> But an anime would be quite awesome.
> 
> Considering these artists did the manga of Eureka Seven, you would think that Bones should handle any sort of adaptation of this manga, as well as the fact that Bones are skilled at translating the original artist's particular style into animated form.
> 
> But yeah, it should be at least a year and a half before any sort of attempt at an adaptation is made.



Not to mention that this is a monthly manga, so they'll need to get a good number under their belt before attempting an anime.


----------



## hussamb (Nov 24, 2008)

is it wrong to wich that the manga would end soon so i could see the anime!!!
it will be so great


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

pfff... what a letdown...

undertakers looked like shit now... like their only strength is the worm eater weapons they have... on the other hand branch of sin users are godly just because...

im disappointed... when the 2 crazy guy attacked ganta i was like "woah, they will be sick!", and a page latter I was like WTF... maybe that was the goal of the mangaka but it wasnt a good kind of wtf...

I thought this manga needs some serious badguy with potential and finally we had the badguys but they lost their potential in this chapter...

and i dont even like crow...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

What are you talking about that was epic when crow came out of no where and just sliced those guys up.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> pfff... what a letdown...
> 
> undertakers looked like shit now... like their only strength is the worm eater weapons they have... on the other hand branch of sin users are godly just because...
> 
> ...



You just described the author's exact intentions and the thought processes behind them.

...well done?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

spaZ said:


> What are you talking about that was epic when crow came out of no where and just sliced those guys up.



it wasnt epic at all, it was a freaking surprise attack... after that he owned some fodder, well done... a fight between 2 strong guys, thats what i call epic;

and authors intention was making the villains look like weak shit before serious fight to make good guys look badass in the first place?

than congratulation for that, I call it fuckup...


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> and authors intention was making the villains look like weak shit before serious fight to make good guys look badass in the first place?
> 
> than congratulation for that, I call it fuckup...



No, the intention was to build up these two incredibly psychotic people as a grave threat, and then provide a comedic and surprising twist when they were killed instantly out of nowhere.

If you didn't like it, then you're too used to generic shit. Seriously, the reception people like you give to these things is the reason why so many authors are afraid of breaking out the mold or being creative.

It's not a fuck-up, it's just your inability to accept something slightly different from the norm.


----------



## AlbelNox (Nov 24, 2008)

P3RFECT said:


> Who exactly is mockingbird?



I seem to recall something about being him Ganta's next rival.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> No, the intention was to build up these two incredibly psychotic people as a grave threat, and then provide a comedic and surprising twist when they were killed instantly out of nowhere.
> 
> If you didn't like it, then you're too used to generic shit. Seriously, the reception people like you give to these things is the reason why so many authors are afraid of breaking out the mold or being creative.
> 
> It's not a fuck-up, it's just your inability to accept something slightly different from the norm.



call it whatever you want, imo it was weak... I just felt that "look guys, I can pull out unexpected shit out of my ass too" from the author...

if not being generic is good enough for you its allright... a safe falling into them wouldnt be generic either, and  rather surprising yet as shitty as this "twist";

whole scene made no sense but making crow look all "badass" and only shallow people eat this crap and drool over how cool it was; no offense, just my opinion;

I guess its my fault for chopping up random insane guys is not exciting enough for me...


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> whole scene made no sense but making crow look all "badass" and only shallow people eat this crap and drool over how cool it was; no offense, just my opinion;
> 
> I guess its my fault for chopping up random insane guys is not exciting enough for me...



So basically, you prefer long, overdrawn battles that take too long to finish. In that case, there's Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and other shounen manga for you to enjoy.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> So basically, you prefer long, overdrawn battles that take too long to finish. In that case, there's Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and other shounen manga for you to enjoy.



no, and please dont try to find out whatever I like, just say it if you cant accept other peoples opinions... I hate OP and Bleach and find Naruto only readable;

what I like are things which makes sense and arent there for the cool factor;

the twist we are talinkg about was like that:

mangaka made us believe something had significance... and then: SURPRISE! it hadnt... but no worries, crow looked cool!

thats definietly not something I like;

I didnt even said anything about battles... character development or story is good enough... but that scene contained no character development, nor story;


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Kellögem said:


> I didnt even said anything about battles... character development or story is good enough... but that scene contained no character development, nor story;



LOLWUT. It introduced a character back into the story and displayed that he's stronger and quicker than even the most valued undertakers.
That was in fact, a most significant development.

I think what you're trying to get at here is that you expected something to happen and it didn't, and that somehow irked you.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> LOLWUT. It introduced a character back into the story and displayed that he's stronger and quicker than even the most valued undertakers.
> That was in fact, a most significant development.
> 
> I think what you're trying to get at here is that you expected something to happen and it didn't, and that somehow irked you.



not really since he just killed 2 fodders from behind... he hardly displayed anything; and introducing a character into the story we saw like a couple of chapters ago.. such a significant development;

and what irks me is the author made it look like something will happen and than it didnt, just he sacrificed 2 character for making crow look cool;


----------



## Denizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> and what irks me is the author made it look like something will happen and than it didnt, just he sacrificed 2 character for making crow look cool;



He didn't sacrifice them at all, he deliberately made up an exaggerated story for two on-a-whim characters so that their sudden deaths would be even more unexpected. The authors never intended to use them.

Yes, perhaps they were there to "make Crow look cool", but overall it was simply to surprise the reader as well as introduce Crow.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> He didn't sacrifice them at all, he deliberately made up an exaggerated story for two on-a-whim characters so that their sudden deaths would be even more unexpected. The authors never intended to use them.
> 
> Yes, perhaps they were there to "make Crow look cool", but overall it was simply to surprise the reader as well as introduce Crow.



well, i didnt like this kind of surprise, lets leave it as that; i never said im definietly right, its just my opinion  - those 2 already had character designs which is a rare thing for undertakers and I see no point in sacrificing them for cool factor; not to mention it made undertakers look like shit which I didnt like either; and reintroducing crow like that made no effect on me;


----------



## Penance (Nov 24, 2008)

AlbelNox said:


> I seem to recall something about being him Ganta's next rival.



Hmm...maybe They'll fight over Shiro....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

Ohh new chap *runs off to read*

Ganta is such a cry baby, Crow was a fucking badass, and what was the point of giving backgrounds to those enemies when they got pwned in one panel


----------



## fxu (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to show what kind of bad motherfuckers are the undertakers...


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, this is probably one of the mangas where you have to read shit loads at a time instead of chapter by chapter I guess.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 24, 2008)

Denizen said:


> No, the intention was to build up these two incredibly psychotic people as a grave threat, and then provide a comedic and surprising twist when they were killed instantly out of nowhere.
> 
> If you didn't like it, then *you're too used to generic shit*. Seriously, the reception people like you give to these things is the reason why so many authors are afraid of breaking out the mold or being creative.
> 
> It's not a fuck-up, it's just your inability to accept something slightly different from the norm.



bleach, naruto, and one piece, and any shounen really, does the same thing. its called false hype. you give fodder back story in order for one of main or supporting characters to own them and look good doing it. That in turns establishes the main or supporting character 'epic' status for owning "badasses" with little to no effort. Hell you see that shit in baki the grappler (though whether its a seinen or shounen I'm still not sure of), see son of Ali vs Baki. 

Authors generally do this for various reasons. In this case its your dealing with a side character who lost due to plot to the main character, and basically the author ran out of ideas and didn't want to introduce a new character in order to A. Save the main character life, B. Introduce his new trainer. So what he does instead is reestablish the side characters badassness and thus reversing the relationship between the main character and the side character.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll agree with Denizen. The author purposefully hyped up these characters, having us think that they would be formidable, only to kill them off in one panel. It essentially shows that any character is susceptible to being dying.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

This manga should be classified as a Seinen since it follows its logic more than Shonen.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Doesn't the amount of violence i.e. ways of dismemberment be a factor as well for being a Seinen?


----------



## Denizen (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't think it can be classified as a seinen just down to gore. It's got a young male protagonist, fairly expressive character designs and artwork, and more elements of a shounen manga than a seinen - there isn't much in the way of nudity or complicated language.

But yeah, it does seem to blur the line a little. Obviously more shounen should be like DW.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 25, 2008)

18 is out


----------



## Denizen (Dec 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever thought of the idea that if they were Ganta, they would just put pinpricks in their fingertips and then shoot people with tiny blood bullets, like a machinegun?

It seems to be leading in that direction (smaller=better) but I would so love to see him do that.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, that might be pretty smart. I wonder if the entry wounds would do enough damage though? Ganta doesn't seem capable of giving his blood enough velocity for him to be able to rely the impact and momentum to seriously hurt and maim people.

edit: Okay, so his Ganta Gun can knock people out, but his Ganta Gun projectile is considerably heavier than a theoretical Ganta Machinegun would be...

edit edit: Okay, scrap that, I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.
What the fuck am I talking about?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 25, 2008)

He just needs to make it smaller which will increase the speed and hopefully go to the speed of a sonic boom.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 25, 2008)

That sound a tad optimistic doesn't it?

Oh well, it's fiction logic, who the fuck cares?

Increase speed and decrease size?

Ganta Machinegun, clear as the day


----------



## fxu (Dec 25, 2008)

Link to chapter 18 by SnoopyCool.

Vol. 4 ch. 25


*Spoiler*: __ 




I got a boner here:

NarutoLover14
and here
NarutoLover14

OH GAWD RAEPTIME


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 26, 2008)

fxu said:


> americaoffline


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 26, 2008)

Wasn't expecting to see that, lol.

But hey I ain't complaning. Ganta and co. should have come a littttle earlier though.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 27, 2008)

How could they think of doing that to Shiro 

At least they came before anything happened. Looking forward to 19.


----------



## fxu (Dec 28, 2008)

Proxy said:


> At least they came before anything happened. Looking forward to 19.



If Shiro was like that in front of me, I would've come too


----------



## Proxy (Dec 28, 2008)

She's too sweet and innocent 

Now if the lullaby ended, they would be screwed


----------



## Penance (Dec 28, 2008)

Heh...drunk Shiro...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 28, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only a gay man would deny that the crazy bitch is hot 

and lol at her brother and crows reaction


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 29, 2008)

just got completely caught up. Its a great series. Cant wait for more


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2008)

That's good to hear. Now we wait for another month


----------



## RivFader (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn..I can't find the coloured version for this pic  :

Could someone uplaod it, please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 4, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Damn..I can't find the coloured version for this pic  :
> 
> Could someone uplaod it, please?
> Thanks in advance.



That seems to be the cover of Volume 2, so just look for that.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 4, 2009)

Doesn't the cover of Volume 2 feature Shiro?

Edit: Nvmd. Found it.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2009)

fxu said:


> I got a boner here:
> 
> here



Haha, I love that girl.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary said:


> Fuck yeaaaaa



Comin' to you to save the motherfuckin' day yeah! 

It's a good day, indeed


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 18, 2009)

Chapter 19 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Noooooooo Karako


----------



## Proxy (Jan 18, 2009)

Nooooo


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally caught up to chapter 19 today...this manga is awsome, I love how ~detailed~ some of the gorey scenes are.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 19, 2009)

Someone's overdue for a third degree pimp slap. 

And I don't mean Nagi either.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOoooooooooo... wait... I think  I'm getting used to people getting fucked up too often in this manga ...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you say, hot?


----------



## fxu (Jan 22, 2009)

I neglected DW for a bit... I was lazy.

Anyway, you can read DW 19 *here*.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*here*

A drawing so badass, yet so sad


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 22, 2009)

damn through her tit too. Ouch


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

just read ch 19... not bad... not really attached to the characters honestly lol, I mean, so many are gunna die anyways XD... so the chick dies... it's been a while since I read the last chapter anyhow, dont remember her much.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol slaughter?


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2009)

Denizen said:


> Can't spell it without Laughter



i never noticed that until i saw the dark knight.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



new chapter was full of slaughter.. my god genkaku is a maniac and i hope he dies an extremely painful death.. he managed to kill basically everyone besides Ganta..

wtf plot?





btw, this is boner material in DW..

while everybody was jizzin with lobbying restrictions


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 5, 2009)

Genkaku is awesome, reminds me of Hidan...

Shirou and Karako are alive as well (+ the loli with the axe or whatever), he only saved some fodders + owl... but Im wondering, did owl really die?

I dunno how can someone survive that but I expected more from him...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 28, 2009)

Funny how SC never posted this, but here's chapter 21. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganta's power is continuously growing. I look forward to seeing what else he can do.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 29, 2009)

Chapter 21? FINALLY?

wow. It took a whole month - chapter 22 is already out by now. No fault on SC's part, though, the RAW is like...non existant.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 29, 2009)

i just started reading this manga, and after awhile  i ate dinner, then mentally prepared myself to see freaky and messed up things lol, awesome manga though


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

so ganta stayed in DM. 

well, on the bright side, at least we'll get to see Mockingbird fight soon.


----------



## Reich (Apr 5, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> so ganta stayed in DM.
> 
> well, on the bright side, at least we'll get to see Mockingbird fight soon.


dw..a place with sick and mad ppl lol
I like the work,especially the fact that everyone could be the next to die.

*Spoiler*: __ 



r.i.p owl >-<



and ganta..he?s grown up..k,just a little[=


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish the mangaka would forget about Ganta and make a mini-arc about Crow..

That would be awesome.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 6, 2009)

i agree crow is awesome and other then the other branch of sin users who ran off all his friends were killed by the rotten seed (supposedly shiro). ganta can stay there to be near shiro, crow, and hummingbird(think that was her name) and her brother(dude who was super snitch)


----------



## Reich (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I wish the mangaka would forget about Ganta and make a mini-arc about Crow..
> 
> That would be awesome.


that would be interesting too..moreover i wanna know how they got all the other deadman to that prison.

*Spoiler*: __ 



guess shiro aka redman couldn?t be involved in every case,doesn?t she?the one thing i also?d like to know:
what?ll happen if ganta knows the truth about shiro?


----------



## tersalius (Apr 23, 2009)

really what the hell is wrong here

we were always up to date with the raws

but now we are like... way behind it

as a matter of fact i think i even forgot when was the last time i heard any news about a new chapter of this manga.

thats sad because this IS a GOOD manga.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

That's true.

Where is the new chapter? The mangaka drop dead or something?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Is anyone from SnoopyCool here? They should know.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think anyone from SnoopyCool is on this site. And if they are I haven't seen them.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Too bad, maybe they'll release some news about it in the future.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll go search for news on MangaHQ.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Weird, Mangahelpers only has up to ch. 21

Funimation.com

that has some cool images though.  

yeah, I got off track. But srsly, the latest chapter I could find on every site was 21.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

According to SnoopyCools website:


> Chapter 22 will be published on March 26th in Japan.



We're way behind


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT??????????????


The bastards are far too slow. Does anyone other than SnoopyCool scantalate Deadman Wonderland?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

SoSexy Scans were doing the first 8 chapters before SC took over, but they seem pretty dead to me. Also SC is normally a pretty fast and good group. I don't know why they're so slow


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Not complaining, just wondering 
Are you, by any chance, from SnoopyCool?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 24, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Not complaining, just wondering
> Are you, by any chance, from SnoopyCool?



I dont believe he is, Spaz just gets pissed when people complain about scans not coming out fast enough.


----------



## Reich (Apr 28, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Weird, Mangahelpers only has up to ch. 21
> 
> *General Motors debt deal to give government majority stake*
> 
> ...


The scan with Shiro?s just amazing.
It?s usual for SC to take some time for a chap,but they always did/do a very good job.So,it doesn?t matter if they need 1 month or more.I only want to get nice scans and more important:an accurate translation.Nothing else matters(':


----------



## tersalius (May 31, 2009)

ok guys

by now i think we ALL are tired of waiting for a new chapter from snoopycool.

REALLY WHAT HAPPENED???

i already tried to look for raws but found nothing...

at snoopycool they dont tell us anything... are they even working in this manga???

I love this serie like, i hope, many other people here.

so lets think, if snoopycool is out of picture, is there anyone else who we could rely on to continue the work from where snoopycool stoped... like some other grup or a free time translator...

so i ask for anyone who likes this manga just like me, lets think about a solution that could help us all to continue reading this awsome manga.

lets help people.

thanks for the attention.


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2009)

man stfu who cares if its late it will eventually come out


----------



## tersalius (May 31, 2009)

sorry friend

but i do care

and with some luck maybe there are others in this forum who are like me too 


if i can do something to help things move faster so be sure ill try

anyway im not the type of person who just sits and wait.

so the quastion goes for the ones who actually dont want to just sit and wait

lets think how to restart to see new chapters of this manga???


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

spaZ said:


> man stfu who cares if its late it will eventually come out



 SpaZ darling. You're missing the point.

This manga is not merely "late" It's completely dropped off the charts.

It's GONE.

It's been more than 2 months since the last chapter was released.

There's obviously something wrong here...


----------



## Denizen (Jun 1, 2009)

Blegh, where the hell _is_ Deadman Wonderland?

In fact, are there even any RAWs anywhere?


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 4, 2009)

Snoopy on his forums stated there should be a a few releases in next days and DMWL should be one of them. So hopefully we can all enjoy 22 this week.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 4, 2009)

Wonderful news! *waits*


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, guys...I present Deadman Wonderland Chapter 25!
Grab it at Mangahelpers!

But where are 22-24?


----------



## Penance (Jun 25, 2009)

Hopefully they'll turn up shortly...


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Penance said:


> Hopefully they'll turn up shortly...



Let's hope. It's quite strange to miss 4 chapters in a monthly manga. regarding the scans: Did SnoopyCool gave an explanation?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 25, 2009)

Why....? Happens all the time, groups scan there own raws and no one releases a public raw.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 25, 2009)

Found that odd. SC hasn't been updated in quite some time. Don't really want to read 25 without the others though.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Found that odd. SC hasn't been updated in quite some time. Don't really want to read 25 without the others though.



True. Let's hope there's someone who can scan the other four.


----------



## Darth (Jun 26, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Well, guys...I present Deadman Wonderland Chapter 25!
> Grab it at Mangahelpers!
> 
> But where are 22-24?



FINALLY!!!!!

But really.. Where are 22-24? 

And did the author release more than 1 in a month? Because that's 4 chapters in only 2 and a half months.. >.>

I'll begin the search for 22-24...  thx for the update RivFader!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

Indeed bizarre, ever since I caught there have been no chapters released.  And that was months ago.


----------



## Darth (Jul 2, 2009)

I cannot find 22-24. I have failed. 

I may be able to locate the RAWs though..


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I cannot find 22-24. I have failed.
> 
> I may be able to locate the RAWs though..



You should really try to locate the RAW's


----------



## Darth (Jul 2, 2009)

I went straight to the RAW provider..

Unfortunately, his site is in french.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I went straight to the RAW provider..
> 
> Unfortunately, his site is in french.




Do we have any French DW readers here?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 2, 2009)

25 is such a sick chapter something fucking awesome happens in it.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

spaZ said:


> 25 is such a sick chapter something fucking awesome happens in it.



You will not tempt myself to open that archive, spaZ


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2009)

I've already opened it.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I've already opened it.



Is it good?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 2, 2009)

spaZ said:


> 25 is such a sick chapter something fucking awesome happens in it.



Of course, something awesome happens in every DW chapter, that's why I love this manga.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is it good?



Hell yeah. 

It's funny because I just started reading this and I caught up all the way.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 3, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> It's funny because I just started reading this and I caught up all the way.



Do you, by any chance, own RAW's or scans for chapter 22-24?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2009)

That's the same portion I'm missing I've been looking for months lately though and I have encountered any.


----------



## TheWraithOfLife (Jul 5, 2009)

ya 25 is pretty cool....but its like so random from ch 21 its like,"wait wtf happened from 22-24 if dis is happnin?"
so how many chapters have actually came out,like in japan,what are they up to? heh imagine if the series was completed already but no one put it on the internet yet...any1 volunteer to hack the authors computer?


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2009)

Bumping thread.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think we'll ever see chapters 22-24..


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I don't think we'll ever see chapters 22-24..



Someone said on another forum that DW will come to the US in this year's autumn. Good for most U.S. citizens, bad for Europeans


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm living in Lebanon!


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I'm living in Lebanon!



So we're both unlucky


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 12, 2009)

No new chapter, sorry for bumping. =P

Anyway, look at this: Kakashi vs. Itachi

So like... Tokyopop will maybe license DW according to this. I am not even sure that's a good news. I heard a lots of negative things about quality of recent TP releases.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Guess who's getting an anime.


----------



## fxu (Jul 24, 2009)

WHAT? Where's the news?

Link me.


Edit: oh, the post before yours....


----------



## tersalius (Jul 24, 2009)

thats awsome news!!! OBS: lets hope for BONES studios to be the ones behind the anime

AND...

maybe now that we gonna have an anime MAYBE more people will look for deadman wonderland and maybe (too many maybe i know!!!) we can FINALLY have some new group who's gonna pick up deadman wonderland manga from the last scanned chapter released and after SOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGG, we can finally have new chapters to read.

ok i know im dreaming here (ok maybe not) but i want so much to read new chapter of deadman wonderland manga that any hope is better than no hope at all.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a series I want to the animated so badly.....
Now we just have to wait for the chapters


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 25, 2009)

tersalius said:


> thats awsome news!!! OBS: lets hope for BONES studios to be the ones behind the anime
> 
> AND...
> 
> ...



Before Pandora Hearts got its own anime it hadn't moved beyond chapter 13-14(IIRCL), so I am certain we will see updates for DW IMO. I wouldn't worry about it not finding a bigger audience either because DW has the right elements.


----------



## tersalius (Jul 25, 2009)

man i REAAAALLLLYYY hope you are right!!!

for now lets wait for any news, or coming from the anime or even better coming from the manga.

and indeed pandora hearts manga is up to date with the raws thanks to the anime popularity and is a damn good manga (just finished reading it) so theres hope for deadman.


----------



## Gene (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope they at least wait till this series is over.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2009)

^I don't.  I want two seasons.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I don't.  I want two seasons.



I want an ending without fillers


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 26, 2009)

tersalius said:


> man i REAAAALLLLYYY hope you are right!!!
> 
> for now lets wait for any news, or coming from the anime or even better coming from the manga.
> 
> and indeed pandora hearts manga is up to date with the raws thanks to the anime popularity and is a damn good manga (just finished reading it) so theres hope for deadman.



That's the spirit. Also I agree. PH is a great manga.


----------



## Penance (Jul 26, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I want an ending without fillers



*Almost* this...


----------



## Denizen (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope Moonphase is right about this one. This show definitely deserves an anime adaptation. Any maybe this announcement will spur some people to continue where SC left off.

I hope Bones does this, it would be a good partnership again.


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 31, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland anime news


----------



## RivFader (Aug 2, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Deadman Wonderland anime news



Sounds 

Still no news on scans


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 13, 2009)

Yo what happened to this?? Did the scan/translators drop this??


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

They were like 6 chapters behind so I guess so.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 14, 2009)

The anime is probably going to be like elfen Lied what with the weird powers and gory scenes.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The anime is probably going to be like elfen Lied what with the weird powers and gory scenes.



Oh god, please let it be like Black Lagoon.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

Is Bones picking this up?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Is Bones picking this up?



We don't know anything about the animators, only that there'll be an anime.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

SnoopyCool has stated that once it becomes licensed by Viz they won't continue scantalating it.

It's a shame really.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> SnoopyCool has stated that once it becomes licensed by Viz they won't continue scantalating it.
> 
> It's a shame really.



Yeah, we poor Europeans can't get these mangas yet we have to suffer from soem of the laws in the US. Oh well, there'll be new scans, I know it...I hope for it.....


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a good thing they decided to make an anime for this. Otherwise, we may not have seen a scantalated chapter for years to come!

Or we could always have spaZ translate the Raw's for us.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> It's a good thing they decided to make an anime for this. Otherwise, we may not have seen a scantalated chapter for years to come!
> 
> Or we could always have spaZ translate the Raw's for us.



If we only could get our hands on the RAW's for chapter 22 to 24....


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm trying. 

We need an informant in Japan. Do you know any Japanese people on this forum?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I'm trying.
> 
> We need an informant in Japan. Do you know any Japanese people on this forum?



I've got a buddy who's currently studying Japanese and is going to live 6 months in Japan by the end of the next year. I can give him some money if we don't have our chapters by that time


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy shit I have to wait 14 months?

there must be a faster method. 

Keep in touch with your friend. Worse case scenario, we'll need him.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Holy shit I have to wait 14 months?
> 
> there must be a faster method.
> 
> Keep in touch with your friend. Worse case scenario, we'll need him.



First some hentai, then DW.
 Aya aye, sir!
We could ask some from the guys @ MH. But I doubt that'll be very successful...


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

I've already asked. They won't give me the RAW's.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I've already asked. They won't give me the RAW's.



Have you asked SnoopyCool? They should have something, maybe they're willing to share it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't asked them. It seem their chief editor and translator for Deadman Wonderland have both gone AWOL. 

I'll see if I can dig them up though..


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

HisshouBuraiKen is one of the most famous, but I don't know what he's translating right now.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> HisshouBuraiKen is one of the most famous, but I don't know what he's translating right now.



Hes translating anime for churchhill or w.e its called.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

Have all the chapters been translated because I think they missed 3 in between?


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Hes translating anime for churchhill or w.e its called.



Any idea how I can reach him?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Send him a PM.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Any idea how I can reach him?



Why hes not going to translate anything for any of you anyway.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww that's nice


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 8, 2009)

Chapter 22 has finally come out! 

Some scantalating group called "DreamOfFlight" Hopefully, we can expect regular releases from them.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 8, 2009)

ssjhaider said:


> Chapter 22 has finally come out!
> 
> Some scantalating group called "DreamOfFlight" Hopefully, we can expect regular releases from them.


I LOVE YOU
So long...
I have waited so long...


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 8, 2009)

I have felt your pain. Let us both rejoice!


----------



## Romanticide (inactive) (Sep 8, 2009)

Yesyesyes!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiro x Ganta development made me


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha!
I am so excited now!
Coo' girl from early chapters is making a come back.
More Deadman on the way.
Realistic relationship delevlpment.
CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT CHAPTER IN ANOTHER HALF YEAR OR SO


----------



## Romanticide (inactive) (Sep 8, 2009)

Furny324 said:


> Haha!
> I am so excited now!
> Coo' girl from early chapters is making a come back.
> More Deadman on the way.
> ...



I WAS LIKE 


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMGWTF GANTA'S LOSING TASTE AND HEIGHT HE'S BEEN EXPERIMENTED ON AND THEY FUCKED HIM UP.

But they when it was just about depression it was like...coo' 

And then Shiro came and made him food and I was like AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWMG


----------



## tersalius (Sep 8, 2009)

thank godness

it was about time!!!

now lets hope that this was not just a lucky release and that this guys will actually keep up with it.


----------



## Penance (Sep 8, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 8, 2009)

I can just imagine them doing that.
Troll beyond troll.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 8, 2009)

It actually _updated_? 
YES YES YES


----------



## Moon (Sep 8, 2009)

...make the creepy tranny go away 

Weird chapter by its standards, almost seems like it's getting watered down a bit with the whole closure of public viewing of the deadmen and calmer pace.

And it has been a while since it was last scanned (that I've seen) so did something happen where they don't need the candy anymore or did it just not get any screen time this chapter?

Oh and raws of 23&24 are up on MangaHelpers, so we outta be getting some more scans shortly


----------



## Proxy (Sep 8, 2009)

HELL YES


----------



## Penance (Sep 9, 2009)

YES!  Then I can read 25...


----------



## tersalius (Sep 9, 2009)

HOLLY SHIT!!!

those raws of chapters 46 and 47 were AWSOME, 

ok i dont know anything about japanese BUT by the look of things this manga will get even better.

now we just need to hope that the guy who released chapter 22 will keep up with the good work and we can finally start to dream again about the day that we will be up to date with the raws.

damn i want to know what happened in those two last chapters!!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Hell yea. We finally get another DW release


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 9, 2009)

Moon said:


> ...make the creepy tranny go away
> 
> Weird chapter by its standards, almost seems like it's getting watered down a bit with the whole closure of public viewing of the deadmen and calmer pace.
> 
> ...


It's more of a breather episode. It's fairly common practice to have one or two low tension chapters or episodes after a huge development like the last few chapters had. It'll be back to normal pretty quick.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 9, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Hell yea. We finally get another DW release



may I ask what is your sig from?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2009)

Minatsuki is so cruel! pek

With the previous chapter ending with that crazy ass #3733, I wasn't expecting this type of laid back chapter but it was nice. Looking forward to the next.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> may I ask what is your sig from?



Its from the new Mahou Sensei Negima Magic world OVA's that are coming out in a few days, I stole the scenes from the preview.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 9, 2009)

tersalius said:


> HOLLY SHIT!!!
> 
> those raws of chapters 46 and 47 were AWSOME,



Are we really that far behind!?  man we have a lot to look forward to if we ever get the raws and translations up to speed.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2009)

Bluth said:


> Are we really that far behind!?  man we have a lot to look forward to if we ever get the raws and translations up to speed.



LOL 27 is the newest raw out.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

Hurray for spelling mistakes 
And the scans better hurry up, I don't want to spoil myself by looking at the RAW's. I'm sure they're good ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool chapter bro.   How far along are the RAWs anyway.


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 10, 2009)

According to SpaZ, RAW's are up to chapter 27.

According to some random guy who posted here, RAW's are past chapter 40.

Choose for yourself which you'd like to believe.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh for the love god, thank you for today. FINAL-FUCKING-Ly we have updates again.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

Chapter 23


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 10, 2009)

What is DreamOfFlight's website or IRC/where to download their releases??

EDIT:

Found it. Here is the link if anyone wants it.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



So...Shiro's blood is starting to move, Ganta's a , Azami might be the next addition to our fancy party and human rights are (once again) ignored. Nice chapter


----------



## Proxy (Sep 11, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Awesome chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or more like this aspect of Shiro is learning about her abilities. It looks like these Deadmen's abilities are going to rival the originals. Ganta to save the day again? Maybe.

The promoter's plan was good, and as long as they can put on performances like this, the public will be eating out of his palm. With how things are looking now, this is just the start of a new arc. Can't wait for more.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, seems like there are lots of developments going on. Let's hope the anime will cover the whole manga and won't have a shitty filler ending (I think of something along the lines of Black Lagoon).




Edit: Fuck, I just spoilered myself to death after viewing the RAWs


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 11, 2009)

Azami is so hot...

Im glad I can finally read DW again;

but its such a shame the undertakers went down so easily;

anyone planning to buy the english volumes when they come out? ..I sure am..


----------



## tersalius (Sep 11, 2009)

COOL!!!

a new chapter so fast

this way we can believe that we will be once again up to date with the raws.

at least i hope so.

ONE MORE THING!?

correcting my own stupid mistake, sorry!!!

latest raw out is 27

not 37 or so.

sorry my mistake


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg7pG40FoI8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer I found. Too bad it only features manga scenes.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 11, 2009)

23 already?
Life is good.
OH WOW.
That was like...
amazing.
I couldn't be much more excited now.


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, DreamOfFlight has stated that 23 was the last of their scantalations. We're probably going to have to wait awhile before 24 is done.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 11, 2009)

ssjhaider said:


> Unfortunately, DreamOfFlight has stated that 23 was the last of their scantalations. We're probably going to have to wait awhile before 24 is done.


Dude...
there goes my high.
As for Snoopy Cool, I believe they're on a (possibly indefinite) hiatus.


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, DOF hasn't said that they won't be doing anymore. They simply stated that 23 was the last of their COMPLETED scantalations. And that they would need to get permission from the RAW provider before scantalating a new chapter. 

Hence, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh well, guess I can wait. I still have Berserk, Hunter X Hunter, Highschool of The Dead, Black Lagoon,........


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 11, 2009)

Isn't High School of the Dead, and pardon the expression, dead as well?
I haven't seen new chapters in...
ever.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Furny324 said:


> Isn't High School of the Dead, and pardon the expression, dead as well?
> I haven't seen new chapters in...
> ever.



Yeah, it's on hiatus. A LOT of mangas I read aren't getting chapters, usually the good ones.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 11, 2009)

Something I've kinda been wondering about:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganta helped Scar Chain escape, and killed Super Monk. Why did he only get 1 week of solitary confinement? I'd think they'd at least rip out an eye or some non-essential organs.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 11, 2009)

This is some good stuff, but now I'm anxiously awaiting chapters 24-27.
Ch 25 is missing and from ch26+ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone seems to want to beat the shit out of Ganta. What the hell happened in chapter 25 damnit.


.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe he became a pussy all of a sudden?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 12, 2009)

Riv you are awesome! Looked on mangahelpers and winny and couldn't find it.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Riv you are awesome! Looked on mangahelpers and winny and couldn't find it.



No problem. It was posted here a while ago and we were ironically crying for the RAW's for 22 to 24 

btw: Does anyone know enough Japanese to give us a quick summary?


----------



## tersalius (Sep 16, 2009)

damn

where are DW new chapters!?

thought that seeing how fast the last two chapters were released that this new group would keep up with the fast releases to put us up to date with the raws!!!

hope they didnt decide to stop working on it!!!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 16, 2009)

tersalius said:


> damn
> 
> where are DW new chapters!?
> 
> ...



Nope, they got permission to work on the next chapters from their provider. But it'll take a little while so be patient and take a look at their site once in a while.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 20, 2009)

some updates

DW chapter 24 is out!!!

thats was a pretty nice and fast release


----------



## RivFader (Sep 20, 2009)

tersalius said:


> some updates
> 
> DW chapter 24 is out!!!
> 
> thats was a pretty nice and fast release



Thanks for the info!
Release page.


----------



## Penance (Sep 20, 2009)

Great...


----------



## Proxy (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice...

Can't wait for 25.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't wait for chapter 28 RAW 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, Mockingbird has a pretty fucked up personality and it seems like Ganta's about to do something very risky/ getting beaten to a pulp. Good chapter


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2009)

Caught up to the part where their justifying the Deadman brutality, great bunch of chapters.


----------



## tersalius (Oct 14, 2009)

oh dammit!!!

where are the NEW CHAPTERS???

the guy who released the last 3 chapters stopped working on this manga or anything like that???


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2009)

This manga is doomed to never have it's scans actually be done.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> This manga is doomed to never have it's scans actually be done.



Don't crush our hopes!


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2009)

I've recommended the manga to helz0ne scantalators. (I'm part of the forum and they're trying to decide their next project) 

They seem to like the idea of doing it, however, they're under the impression that DreamOfFlight is going to continue with the project.

Unfortunately, since she's not going to do so, I recommended that the manga team on helz0ne pick it up.

We'll see how it goes from there. Maybe they will. Maybe not.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> I've recommended the manga to helz0ne scantalators. (I'm part of the forum and they're trying to decide their next project)
> 
> They seem to like the idea of doing it, however, they're under the impression that DreamOfFlight is going to continue with the project.
> 
> ...



Thanks, great master Darth :worship


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2009)

Anytime.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2009)

They're better than nothing.

And they're not BAD persay..


----------



## RivFader (Oct 18, 2009)

I only need translations, I want to know what happened at the end of chapter 27 already


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

I still havent even read chapter 25 yet, I can't find the scans!! unless its not out


----------



## RivFader (Oct 18, 2009)

No, i just skipped through the RAWs and got spoilered tod eath


----------



## Proxy (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet chapter. Ganta's strength boosted again. I wonder how the others will turn out. Can't wait for 26.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 18, 2009)

22 page chapter? 

Entertaining, though, can't tell exactly what's going on in some frames.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2009)

Oho...Not again, ZGanta...not again...he better not freak out for very long...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2009)

Probably not, seeing that it's his blood. Mockingbird wasn't shown after that, but something tells me if he gets to Ganta, it'll be all the more hectic.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2009)

Mockingbird said something about his current body not being his own. 

And what's this? He can stand up to Shiro? Sounds insane to me.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2009)

That's true. I forgot about that line. Makes you wonder what else he's capable of when he was at his maximum. 

Then again, I'd say those restraints were in place when they fought, so Shiro's probably still holding more power back, especially since she's probably the cause of the earthquake which sunk 70 percent of Tokyo.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2009)

Huh. Didn't think of that. If she was the cause, that would make quite a riot in Japan. Everyone would want to see her dead.

Is Mockingbird insane though? He seems insane. It looks like he's torn between choosing a crazy bloodlust, and his desire to be homosexual. 

I'd really love to see him fight at full power though. So far he's only copied Crow's ability. And he even took that to a new level by shooting out a blade from his palm.

Also, I see you lurking Gary.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2009)

His personality is similar to Shiro's, with one being slightly innocent and the other being sadistic. I'd like to see some more interesting abilities from Deadmen, rather than forgeries since their attacks are common.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 20, 2009)

19 Pages for a monthly Manga is ridiculous.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 20, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> 19 Pages for a monthly Manga is ridiculous.



And it was still awesome.


Mockingbird. pek


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 20, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> 19 Pages for a monthly Manga is ridiculous.



That's Togashi level of laziness right there.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> 19 Pages for a monthly Manga is ridiculous.



I agree. But then again, this is something rather new for Togashi. Most of his chapters have hit the 45 page mark.

Maybe he was busy or something.. 

@Proxy

I would love to see some new Deadman rising through the ranks with original techniques. I was a bit disappointed when all the forged deadmen had the exact same ability. I was hoping for a bit more creativity.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Darth said:


> Maybe he was busy or something..



Helping with the anime adaptation? They might need him as far as the scripting and character design process goes.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess this chapter served to show why Deadman Wonderland is a better story in its monthly installations.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 20, 2009)

oh my, mockingbird is a beast. It kind of disgust me though when his body is falling apart.

It's like as if ganta is transforming...I seriously wonder what that crystal is doing to him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok so I catched up but, is the red man Shiro?


----------



## tersalius (Nov 22, 2009)

so...

by now we can all pressume that this new guy that was working on deadman wonderland decided to give up on it.

DAMN THATS A SHAME

when i tought that we would finally get up to date with the raws again this crap happens.

and the manga was getting so cool in the latest chapters...


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate it, the old RAW's I upload to MH get deleted, new RAW's aren't appearing only and the scans stopped....DW is doomed


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2009)

Son of a Bitch...


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks like Viz has licensed the manga. So it seems like no professional groups actually want to begin scantalating it. I guess we'll have to wait for Viz to release and start all over from the beginning.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2009)

Pure Scans just scantalated chapter 16. It was released yesterday.

What this means? I have no clue. But perhaps they'll catch up to the RAW's and scantalate us some new chapters..

maybe. 

hopefully..

link


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting, a new group 

Let's hope we get to see some new scans soon...


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 1, 2009)

They just released old chapter in HQ. Snoopy was doing that too before they died. Well, I will definitely be buying this manga from Tokyopop. First volume will be released in February.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 1, 2009)

Lord Jure said:


> They just released old chapter in HQ. Snoopy was doing that too before they died. Well, I will definitely be buying this manga from Tokyopop. First volume will be released in February.



What happened to SC anyway? It's sad to see such an old group dying


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2009)

spaZ said:


> wow.... your smart. OHHH wait theres alot more  to it then just that.



Oh boy Sarcasm. That's sooo beneficial.


----------



## Penance (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, Noes!  Infighting...


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2009)

spaZ said:


> wow.... your smart. OHHH wait theres alot more  to it then just that.



I appreciate the compliment, but it was something I always knew. Thanks though


----------



## Denizen (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy shit, there *is* a God!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2010)

Shiro breaking down kinda ruined the seriousness of Ganta's declaration.


----------



## tersalius (Jan 6, 2010)

fucking shit

ABOUT TIME!!!

so anyone knows where are the raws at japan now??? is the latest raw still ch 30???


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 6, 2010)

damn didn't call it first, finally! chapter 26!

So gonna read this right now aaaaah!!!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

Ganga just a pussy don't know why mangakas like those type of people to be the main character I'm glad now all of the other character hate him but still I'm sure he gonna have their friendship again.

kinda disappointed with  Takami too  I expected at least a punch from a sister complex fella like him xD.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Shiro


----------



## Penance (Jan 7, 2010)

Freakin' right, doggie!  

Jesus...everyone wants Ganta dead now, huh?  Heh...and he in turn feels the same.  Ah, good ole' natural HATRED....  I actually like this development... especially knowing that it won't completely last...


----------



## MalakTawus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it possible to reupload a link for chapter 29 (raw)?I'm looking for it but all the links are down.....


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm Now Ganta hates deadmen.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 7, 2010)

I just read this manga.  It's awesome


----------



## Penance (Jan 9, 2010)

I knew this would happen...I knew it!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2010)

This is truly a gift in these days with no other series coming out!


----------



## Penance (Jan 9, 2010)

And here I thought that "Female Prison Guard" had a sturdy moral center...guess you can't trust anyone's intentions at Deadman Wonderland...


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 9, 2010)

Penance said:


> And here I thought that "Female Prison Guard" had a sturdy moral center...guess you can't trust anyone's intentions at Deadman Wonderland...



She does, but she can't outright ask a Deadman to spy for her.

She's the only "good guy" in this manga, far as I can see.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 10, 2010)

damn this is messed up Ganta who gave up everything for Azami, and she again brainwashed with that mask going to kill him...!

This manga is just so good, it's like a good movie in which I just want to keep on watching at what's going to happen next.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

My only complaint is that I find this manga to be a tad bit predictable once you get the pattern down.

Other than that, I'm loving the art and the plot's still pretty damn good.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor Ganta everyone hates him except Shiro and he goes off on her. Can't wait to see what he is going to do when he realizes that Azami is standing over him ready to kill.


----------



## MalakTawus (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanx Evul!!!!
Finally i can see it!!


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

MalakTawus said:


> Thanx Evul!!!!
> Finally i can see it!!



God be with you, my son


----------



## MalakTawus (Jan 22, 2010)

Whoa!
Chap.32 raw is finally out!!!


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally!
Let's see how everything plays out...*starts ddling*


----------



## Thatnewb (Jan 27, 2010)

> Fear not, my beloved children for I am not only the best Mahjong player on Earth but also a great and noble soul!
> The pope shall deliver:
> AMEN!



Thank you been looking for these.


----------



## Penance (Jan 27, 2010)

Thatnewb said:


> Thank you for posting these I work with I Eat Manga and after releasing chapter 28 we found out their where no raws to 29 but thanks to you we have them now x3 (Well be putting you down as raw provider if you dont mind) Just wanted to say thanks.



Taboo-Tattoo


!!!! Thanks for having me check...


----------



## Penance (Jan 27, 2010)

Oho...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganta's not cold-hearted


...I was kinda hoping for that, for a second...


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

^yeah, but he's still screwed either way.

Man, Ganta's turning into a loli chick magnet.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Ganta's being a lady's man as usual 

I wonder how Azami will use her powers after this whole arc is over, it'd be nice to have her fighting side by side for the rest of the manga.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 27, 2010)

Ganta is his girls are so cute. Loved the way he got through to Azami. Glad Shiro realizes Ganta was trying to protect her. Anyway Ganta in some trouble now. I he is trying to protect Azami but I wonder how she is going to help him.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah damn, I was kind of hoping Shiro going berserk...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ganta's packing some serious power, but something tells me we'll be seeing Crow soon.

Something Shiro said probably got to him, despite the tough front he's putting on.


----------



## LadyVessalius (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this! =D I'm a big fan, I can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 31, 2010)

this is one of my favorite under the radar mangas


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 14, 2010)

My thoughts are everyone will be a little late to save Ganta and he will be somehow messed up after the experiments


----------



## G-Man (Feb 14, 2010)

Chapter 29!!  OMG!!  That double-page spread where Shiro says "If everyone hates Ganta... I'll just make up for you guys by liking him more!" was simply gorgeous!  Ch.22

I am seriously gonna cry when Ganta finds out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



that Shiro's the Red Man/Wretched Egg he's so bent on killing!    




Oh, and LOL at Crow's reaction to Shiro landing butt first on his face!  He's a little lolicon himself!


----------



## Denizen (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, shit's about to get real. But how real?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 14, 2010)

Poor Ganta he just can't catch a break. I hope Shiro and Azami are able to save him before the experiments does a lot of damage. I just love Shiro's love for Ganta. She will never turn her back on him. It's so cute.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 14, 2010)

If Ganta survives the experiement wont he be stronger...............powerup me thinks.


----------



## Penance (Feb 14, 2010)

^At the cost of his free will or sanity, most likely...


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 15, 2010)

This chapter was awesome, it seems like after this arc they'll finally have the party complete and can move on to the real stuff a.k.a. the Wretched Egg plot.
And the new characters look awesome as well


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 15, 2010)

Penance said:


> ^At the cost of his free will or sanity, most likely...



Yeah except for the fact that Ganta is special and he will most likely be the first successful experiment.


----------



## Denizen (Feb 15, 2010)

Did anyone download those RAWs? (from 30+) I want them.. :\


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2010)

^reps coming your way.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^reps coming your way.



Thanks you, Lord Darth 
So, any guesses about the length of the series? At the current pace and developments I could imagine that the series will go for ~60-70 chapters.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not sure myself. the 70 chapter mark seems like too little. Especially once the anime picks up for the series. Popularity might push the manga pretty far but I'm guessing it won't be less than 150.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> I'm not sure myself. the 70 chapter mark seems like too little. Especially once the anime picks up for the series. Popularity might push the manga pretty far but I'm guessing it won't be less than 150.



Wow, that would be 45% more than FMA 

btw: Do we got any new information from the anime?


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 11, 2010)

Pray to me, mindless minions


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

Chapter 30


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2010)

Goooood...........


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure, is the warden now on the side of the deadmen or is she a third party or what?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks to be a third party.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems like it could go either way, but oddly enough I can see the Warden teaming up with the Deadman, if only temporarily.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor Ganta. The one thing I can say his cute self makes all the girls want to help him. The Warden looks like she is really to kick butt. Glad all the guards decided to join her.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont really follow the news nowadays, do we know something about the deadman wonderland anime?

..I heard they announced one or something ages ago..

and new chapters are awesome btw just as expected.. I like these new opponents, hope they will be stronger than the undertakers.


----------



## Penance (Mar 14, 2010)

So we're caught up now, right?  


Awesome chapters, btw...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally, some good chapters of DMWL. It's starting to go on a roll, so I hope it keeps up with this awesome.


----------



## Thatnewb (Mar 15, 2010)

Penance said:


> So we're caught up now, right?
> 
> 
> Awesome chapters, btw...



Theirs still chapter 33 to do.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear Ganta's a man now.  Progression of protagonist now in progress.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 15, 2010)

Good chapters. Loved the girls recusing Ganta. Finally the rest of the Deadmen get there. The battles she be good. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2010)

These new enemies have potential.


----------



## fxu (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm probably late here but... does anybody know if volume 1 of DW has any censoring on the English version?

I was doing some shopping on Amazon and remembered about this manga.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 22, 2010)

fxu said:


> I'm probably late here but... does anybody know if volume 1 of DW has any censoring on the English version?
> 
> I was doing some shopping on Amazon and remembered about this manga.



No, as far as I can see. If there is any censoring, I haven't noticed it - it's still pretty over-the-top with its gore as it was in the original.

This manga was the first time i've pre-ordered a book, actually. I don't regret my purchase, except maybe for Viz's rubbish attempt at Cover Art.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 18, 2010)

Minatsuki's and Sukegawa's backstories were messed up. 

Uzume got what she deserved though. Nice combo from Mina and Suke.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 18, 2010)

Great chapter. I liked the backstories and team-up between the two. Looking forward to seeing Senji's match.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 18, 2010)

Good chapter. The back story was interesting, though the ability itself is pretty awesome.


----------



## Penance (Apr 19, 2010)

The chapter was pretty awesome...combo attacks, now?!


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, but Chaplin's still a terrible character. 

And his backstory just made me pity him.

Minatsuki on the other hand.  She's fucking awesome.


----------



## Litho (Apr 20, 2010)

Just bought the 1st volume yesterday!
I'm wondering if I should wait for the volumes to come out or to just read in advance online :s


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.. Look at it this way, 

reading licensed manga online is illegal. 

But then again, they probably won't release current chapters for quite awhile where you're living. (Unless it's Japan and you've subscribed to the magazine)

So ultimately, it's your choice I suppose.

EDIT: Personally, I have no such moral inhibitions. I read what I want, when I want.


----------



## Litho (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's got nothing to do with moral stuff for me, it's just that it's more fun to read chapters for the first time in the actual volume, but then again, how to moyster the willpower to wait so long!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 20, 2010)

Penance said:


> The chapter was pretty awesome...combo attacks, now?!



Yea. I liked the combo attack. I liked the backstories too.


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I caught up  Man, these latest chapters are drawn really good. I mean, latest FMA chapters good, qua art.
I wonder what the little 1st devison kid will be able to do.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2010)

What, new chapter?

It's really been awhile hasn't it.


----------



## Litho (May 20, 2010)

34 has been out for a (long) while now


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2010)

I had no idea.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 20, 2010)

Haha I know, right? Didn't even realize that the chapter came out.  Had to go to manga toshokan for it.

I rather enjoy the background that they're introducing to the deadmen we've come to know pretty well.  Adds some development to them, we see some abilities we haven't before, and their opponents are suitably themed for these characters.

And policeman senji?  Never would've seen that coming.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 20, 2010)

Now that was a dark flashback. DMW seems rather good at that.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> Haha I know, right? Didn't even realize that the chapter came out.  Had to go to manga toshokan for it.
> 
> I rather enjoy the background that they're introducing to the deadmen we've come to know pretty well.  Adds some development to them, we see some abilities we haven't before, and their opponents are suitably themed for these characters.
> 
> And policeman senji?  Never would've seen that coming.



Hitara's story was messed up but good nonetheless.

Senji being a cop should have been expected, seeing as this was released in the second volume I think:


----------



## Penance (May 20, 2010)

Yup...chapter was awesome; now we just have to wait for the next chapter...


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Hitara's story was messed up but good nonetheless.
> 
> Senji being a cop should have been expected, seeing as this was released in the second volume I think:



hmmm... is this the only thing that would've pointed to it? cuz i dont really remember the earlier volumes >< 

maybe i need to reread haha


----------



## Litho (May 20, 2010)

Maybe we can expect a new chapter soon, cause I think it was a while since 34 came out so maybe that was the april chapter


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2010)

Damn, I thought there was an update. I read chapter 34 a while back.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> hmmm... is this the only thing that would've pointed to it? cuz i dont really remember the earlier volumes ><
> 
> maybe i need to reread haha



Yeah, pretty much. Not much has been said about his past or hinted at, save his mugshot picture.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2010)

Any news on when the anime is being aired?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2010)

Nope. We don't even know the staff yet.


----------



## Bluth (Jun 4, 2010)

new chapter is out




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was not expecting Senji to be a policeman.  I thought it was nice little story for him.  It's also good to see that Ganta is going to get a fight now as well.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome chapter. I enjoyed Crow's fight the most so far.

Maybe Ganta's upcoming fight may be able to top it for me.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 4, 2010)

i rather like this flashback.  and the bfs crow makes.

just wondering, i don't remember much about the general societal context.  senji's flashback mentions an earthquake that changes their society.  and the old guy's flashback (sorry, don't remember his name off the top of my head  ) seems like a post natural disaster situation.

has it been directly mentioned in other places?


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Senji a cop? Ew. Fight was good though. I wonder if it's actually possible to create such giant blade from the blood in the human body without passing out instantly? It'd probably have to be really thin. 

And lol at "You have two girlfriends." Ganta is a pimp. 




@xingesealcmst: The earthquake was 10 years ago. The prison was built after the earthquake and that's when all the weird things started happening. Yeah I know it's hard remember everything that happens monthly/irregular released mangas.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Was that the guy who stole ganta's candy early on?  Or something...


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he was the guy that bullied and Ganta stood in their way? Maybe also Asuka?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 4, 2010)

Yellow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ thanks! i def. need to go back and read chapters again haha.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2010)

Vat a Tweest!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blowout chapter!  Crow's storyline is by FAR the best out of Ganta's friends, and he put quite da hurtin' on the RadScorpion....  The whole, "Ferryman turns devil" thing was interesting, too...


----------



## Mikoto (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a hunch that we'll be encountering the other three (or less depending) people on Senji's To-Kill list later on in the story, either as an ally or an enemy. >_>;


----------



## Xion (Jun 6, 2010)

Penance said:


> Vat a Tweest!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I personally liked Condor Candle's the best and Crow's the least. But that's admittedly only because I don't like cops and find the whole "justice" and "band of good cops" thing a tad cliche.

Then again the first battle probably had the best/deepest flashback sequence, though I don't really remember it.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapter 36 is up.

totally unphased Wonderland/Deadman Wonderland c036/01.png&server=nas.html

The plot just gets wierder and wierder...but I like it.


----------



## Litho (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, my fav. char. is back.
Very good chapter.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 18, 2010)

Best chapter of the series so far. I'm so into this manga


----------



## Penance (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah....So Awesome.....


----------



## Proxy (Jun 19, 2010)

Madoka's ability is a unique one. I wonder what's going to happen next.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh oh...Shiro gone berserk again


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, the tragedies...


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 20, 2010)

Madoka's ability has to be one of the most broken things I've ever seen. 

Great chapter though.

Also lol@how powerful mockingbird has become. He just absorbed the abilities of 20 deadmen.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 20, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Madoka's ability has to be one of the most broken things I've ever seen.
> 
> Great chapter though.
> 
> Also lol@how powerful mockingbird has become. He just absorbed the abilities of 20 deadmen.


Well he did beat Shiro/The Red Man before so that is to be expected


----------



## Litho (Jun 20, 2010)

What's with the way he speaks anyway? Isn't this his real body? Was it originally a girl? They've mentioned before that mockingbird was very strong ( referring to him as a male peron), but that he 'started acting strange'.

Theory: the mockingbird we know now, is a second 'original sin' (so not so original), and it was put in the body of the strongest deadman, known as mockingbird, whose real personality is now dead.


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> What's with the way he speaks anyway? Isn't this his real body? Was it originally a girl? They've mentioned before that mockingbird was very strong ( referring to him as a male peron), but that he 'started acting strange'.
> 
> Theory: the mockingbird we know now, is a second 'original sin' (so not so original), and it was put in the body of the strongest deadman, known as mockingbird, whose real personality is now dead.



In a battle between Mockingbird and the Red Man, the former is the 'good guy'?  Pfffft...help them all...


----------



## Denizen (Jun 22, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> What's with the way he speaks anyway? Isn't this his real body? Was it originally a girl? They've mentioned before that mockingbird was very strong ( referring to him as a male peron), but that he 'started acting strange'.
> 
> Theory: the mockingbird we know now, is a second 'original sin' (so not so original), and it was put in the body of the strongest deadman, known as mockingbird, whose real personality is now dead.



I assumed he just lives through other body parts, of both genders, and so doesn't know how to refer to himself gender-wise... As for why, who knows? Maybe a drawback of his blood ability is in fact an ironic thing that his blood doesn't actually work properly - which if he's an early specimen could be feasible?

Meh, I don't know, I never really imagined him having a particularly huge status.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2010)

New chapter was really good.

Love the flashback between Ganta and Shiro pek


----------



## Cash (Jun 22, 2010)

cant wait to see Shiro go nuts. need more Mockingbird also


----------



## Thatnewb (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone have the raws for chapter 37?


----------



## Tangible (Jul 27, 2010)

Did this get dropped by whoever was scanning it?

That would make me beyond sad.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

dropped? no.

Inconsistent/barely finishes a chapter? yes.

Different chapters being scantalated by different people/groups? yes.

aka: we're lucky to get any finished chapters at all really.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 28, 2010)

Its a shame I really enjoy this manga


----------



## Xion (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone will get rep if they send me a scan link. :ho


----------



## Xion (Aug 2, 2010)

Offer's still valid pwease.


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2010)

lol Xion, I would if I could.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 3, 2010)

Kakuzu merely speculates Hidan is still alive.

Chinese scans, if any want.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet, thanks...


----------



## Captain America (Aug 3, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Kakuzu merely speculates Hidan is still alive.
> 
> Chinese scans, if any want.



I'll read this anyway though.


----------



## Gene (Aug 11, 2010)

My hero. I seriously just went "what the hell" when I went to IEM's site.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Shiro's about to let loose. I'm expecting something good. With how things are escalating now, how much chapters could this go on for?


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't say. It seems like it might end soon if the author is forced to. If not, this could plausibly be the end of the DW arc and on to the rest of the world! 

Imagine, Deadmen wandering through the countryside fighting each other and the military in an epic war that could span for decades! 

Yeah, I think it'll end within 10 chapters. >.>


----------



## Penance (Aug 13, 2010)

Chapter's nice...


----------



## Bluth (Aug 13, 2010)

So I guess the anime might actually have the entire story if the manga is now finishing up, though it could easily move to something outside of DW.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

As I read the first chapter I was completely and utterly hooked.

My avi is Shiro xD


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2010)

Bluth said:


> So I guess the anime might actually have the entire story if the manga is now finishing up, though it could easily move to something outside of DW.



That's probably going to be the case.

Unless they make it really short. Like 24-30 episodes or so.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 14, 2010)

Shame this series is coming to an end, awesome chapter in any regard.

You will be missed, psycho doctor bitch


----------



## Tangible (Aug 14, 2010)

You guys actually think this series is coming to an end? That makes no sense to me.

Unless the mangaka is being rushed/bored with the series, it is nowhere near ending. There are too many possibilities outside just the prison.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonder if it'll finish before the anime releases.


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

Doubt it. think the anime starts in October


----------



## Cash (Aug 15, 2010)

Deadman wonderland is on one fall chart but not the other. I need confirmation that this will air next season or not


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Doubt it. think the anime starts in October



Really?

If that happens I will be watching with wonder  

SO Deadman Wonderland better become a anime.

My wonder aint for everyone


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor Ganta, he can never have a happy ending. As soon as one problem is solved, another commences. 



Ganta said:


> Doubt it. think the anime starts in October



According to the Anime thread, it it starts in Spring 2011.


----------



## Cash (Aug 17, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> Poor Ganta, he can never have a happy ending. As soon as one problem is solved, another commences.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Anime thread, it it starts in Spring 2011.



yea, I was going by the wiki then. I just saw that news in the anime thread cant wait


----------



## Dei (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone know when the next chapter will be out?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

So that's who Tamaki was in the past? 

Makina is so awesome 

And oh snap I predict upcoming massacre.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Tamaki is awesome

"Yeah I get it mom you're dying, but I'm now trying to break the highscore damnit!" Along those lines

He was like the perfect example of a wow addict


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL, Tamaki's flashback was hilarious. Written with the fanbase in mind I imagine.

One of the most fucked up manga villains I've seen having a completely normal childhood/life but simply being fucked up can be refreshing if done correctly.


----------



## Penance (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeeeeesssssssssssss...*goes to read*...


----------



## Penance (Sep 14, 2010)

So...s'gonna be ending pretty soon, I guess...sweet chapter, though.


----------



## Litho (Sep 16, 2010)

Just cought up with DW.

I hope this manga isn't as close to ending as everyone assumes. It shouldn't go on forever like the big three, but something along the lines of FMA (in terms of length) would be nice.
I like that Mockingbird is getting more spotlight though! I like that we saw some of the fox's past but I want more about him!


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 16, 2010)

This manga will in no way surpass 100 chapters, it's heading towards the final battle


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2010)

A weekly chap?

Regardless, it was pretty awesome. 17 pages was a killer though.


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah...threw me off...nice chapter, though...


----------



## Litho (Oct 16, 2010)

So that's how it is...

Poor Tamaki, not being his cool self, not being in control.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Azami **


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2010)

Wait, when the heck did she die?  And how was she with Shiro?  Story is confusing me lately.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait, when the heck did she die?  And how was she with Shiro?  Story is confusing me lately.


Don't you remember three chapters ago when she was alone with Shiro when she "died" and her second personality came out


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah Azami had to take care of Shiro, then Shiro woke up, well...the wretched egg did and it ended with Azami saying "Who/What are you?" 
She got off-paneled


----------



## Penance (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn......


----------



## Tangible (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm. Sad : [


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 28, 2010)

fuck... I feel like shit after this last chapter.

I think I dont care about this manga anymore, killing Azami like that was unforgiveable and I dont really give a damn about Shiro.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazi 

And with that fox-eyed bastard gone, what's going to happen to DW?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who saw this outcome coming, seriously? 

I knew she was screwed when Ganta told her to look over Shiro.

I expected the worst and that's what happen.


----------



## Litho (Oct 29, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Am I the only one who saw this outcome coming, seriously?
> 
> I knew she was screwed when Ganta told her to look over Shiro.
> 
> I expected the worst and that's what happen.



This.

Also, I'm not complaining. I'm used to characters dying cause of Gantz. And I didn't really care that much for Azami.
I'm gonna miss Tamaki though, he was awesome.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 29, 2010)

Azami was much better than Shiro and they killed her for the lulz..

at least it should had been something dramatic with last words and tears and shit, but they killed her fucking off-pannel. wtf..


----------



## Tangible (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit confused.

I can't remember the old guys importance, and he is also mockingbird?? o.0


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I guess I'm a bit confused.
> 
> I can't remember the old guys importance, and he is also mockingbird?? o.0



I only just caught on after not reading the manga for a half year but, the old guy DID make the wretched egg so I think he is plenty important.

+ that OMG ULTIMATE FEED IT MOAR forgery got off paneled too?


----------



## Tangible (Oct 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I only just caught on after not reading the manga for a half year but, the old guy DID make the wretched egg so I think he is plenty important.
> 
> + that OMG ULTIMATE FEED IT MOAR forgery got off paneled too?


I wasn't saying he was UN-important, just that I couldn't remember his importance/relevance.


----------



## Xion (Oct 31, 2010)

A good chapter (three actually, the series fell off my radar ).

It's sad to see it looks like it's heading towards the end though.

Also I didn't really follow, is Mockingbird's body being controlled by the old guy? Is he the old guy? Is he the old guy's ability? A little confused there.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 31, 2010)

old guy transferred his body to mockingbird apparantly, but didn't he then use his own head as bowling ball?

And the weird monster-forgery is still around right?


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2010)

what monster forgery are you guys talking about?

dont remember him..

maybe i missed a couple of chapters


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> what monster forgery are you guys talking about?
> 
> dont remember him..
> 
> maybe i missed a couple of chapters



chapter 37

the pond of water or whatever that forgery jumped in, they were talking about the ultimate forgery



it was coming out before shiro/Egg came but then it just dissapeared so I think it got offpaneled


----------



## Mahdi (Nov 1, 2010)

This manga does not shy away from killing characters........I love it :ho


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly, I hate that about this manga. 

Owl should never have died. 

And Azumi was wtfRANDOM.


----------



## Litho (Nov 2, 2010)

You are all pussies 

Random deaths are just plain realistic^^ Peoples deaths are random and absurd. muhahahaa


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 2, 2010)

cause people fighting with their blood is realistic, right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2010)

sooo because the fighting is unrealistic it should be impossible to display something as real as people dieing?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 2, 2010)

no, but is shouldnt kill off people randomly..

DW is not a realistic manga, deal with it.. after the emotional shit and shounenish powerups killing characters just for the wtf factor is not realistic, just random. it would suit something like berserk but killing characters witout a reason doesnt make something more mature or realistic nor does boobs and gore.

and I have no problem with people dieing in it, but the random wtfish off-pannel death. and if you think a cut off head in someones hand is realistic, I dont know where you live.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 2, 2010)

Azami's death isn't random, it's good for Ganta because he did a shitload to turn her to normal, and now it will make it like it is in vain, making him hate the wretched egg even more


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2010)

so if the wretched egg kills his friends now one after one (offscreen) that wouldnt be pointless and random cause it makes ganta hate her more and more?

ganta already hated the wretched egg enough without this bs..


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 3, 2010)

No because this can give more conflict.

If it were just his friends it was like "omg shiro you're the wretched egg..but we've been friends for so long so I wanna try to turn you normal again!"

But now this might actually give him that last little push that even if he finds out it's Shiro he will kill her.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2010)

that might be, but they still handled Azamis death incredibly badly imo...

they could had put a bit more emotion into it and give her a chance to have a tearfull dieing scene fitting to her importance or something, the random wtflolshedied offscreen death was unnecessary. I had no problem with she dieing, but they treated her poorly for no reason or just for the lulz.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2010)

from what I saw I don't think she had TIME for a tearfull ending.

from what I remember she jumped to attack ze egg and that was the last we saw of her.

she probably got her head cut off a second later


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 3, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> no, but is shouldnt kill off people randomly..
> 
> DW is not a realistic manga, deal with it.. after the emotional shit and shounenish powerups killing characters just for the wtf factor is not realistic, just random. it would suit something like berserk but killing characters witout a reason doesnt make something more mature or realistic nor does boobs and gore.
> 
> and I have no problem with people dieing in it, but the random wtfish off-pannel death. and if you think a cut off head in someones hand is realistic, I dont know where you live.



I'm sorry, but do you have any idea what you're arguing?

This is in the "redman's" character. The manga started with her unloading on a room and killing an entire class' worth of students for the sake of it. Have you forgotten that she just kills shit for the fun of it?

If it's within the Redman's character to kill anyone for pleasure, what part of her wanton slaughter is random to you?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> I'm sorry, but do you have any idea what you're arguing?
> 
> This is in the "redman's" character. The manga started with her unloading on a room and killing an entire class' worth of students for the sake of it. Have you forgotten that she just kills shit for the fun of it?
> 
> If it's within the Redman's character to kill anyone for pleasure, what part of her wanton slaughter is random to you?



I dont give a darn about the character, Im talking from the perspective of a reader. killing off Azami like that after all of that character development,  story and shit was just dumb. It was a bad and random decision from the writer. like killing her for the lulz. you can explain it how it is possible inside of the story, but it wont make more sense outside. like Ganta suddenly taking a crap. it can happen, its not illogical to happen, yet it would be random and shit, like Azamis death.

and I was argueing against the realism of a crazy little girl with the ability of cutting with blood holding a head in her hand. thats just brutal, not realistic. and not even showing what happened or giving azami the chance of a less disappointing death was lame.

it looks like you are the one who doesnt know what is you arguing against.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 3, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont give a darn about the character, Im talking from the perspective of a reader. killing off Azami like that after all of that character development,  story and shit was just dumb. It was a bad and random decision from the writer. like killing her for the lulz. you can explain it how it is possible inside of the story, but it wont make more sense outside. like Ganta suddenly taking a crap. it can happen, its not illogical to happen, yet it would be random and shit, like Azamis death.
> 
> and I was argueing against the realism of a crazy little girl with the ability of cutting with blood holding a head in her hand. thats just brutal, not realistic. and not even showing what happened or giving azami the chance of a less disappointing death was lame.
> 
> it looks like you are the one who doesnt know what is you arguing against.



Ok, let's work the realistic angle, because you're an idiot and your favorite character was killed off.

If you're alone in the woods with a serial killer who enjoys killing for fun, are you going to survive because you're a developed [not really] human being?
Your argument amounts to, "This character who only likes to kill people isn't allowed to kill my favorite character because my favorite character has too much backstory."

Really?
How fucking jaded are you?

From the perspective of a reader, it makes fucking sense that when a character is alone, crippled and next to another character that slaughters for fun, one will die.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 3, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> Ok, let's work the realistic angle, because you're an idiot and your favorite character was killed off.
> 
> If you're alone in the woods with a serial killer who enjoys killing for fun, are you going to survive because you're a developed [not really] human being?
> Your argument amounts to, "This character who only likes to kill people isn't allowed to kill my favorite character because my favorite character has too much backstory."
> ...



now you are getting butthurt and resort to insults, ok, be my guess...

you cant realize Im critize the story from the readers pow?
shit writing is shit writing, I know it was possible for the red man to kill Azami in the story, but that was just randomly writing out a well developed character out of the story.
randomly, cause it happened without a reason. she could have died a fine death, but she was just killed off offscreen. what was the logic behind this death? the mangaka thought we wouldnt give a darn about Azami dieing so he cut it out?

and from the perspective of the *story* it makes sense when a character is alone, crippled and next to another character that slaughters for fun and die, from the perpective of the reader its random wtf mindfuck if a fully developed character suddenly dies witout much reason and story to tell. like if the wretched egg would suddenly kill ganta in 1 pannel. logical? of course, why wouldnt she... but would be shit writing from the mangaka and random.


----------



## Penance (Dec 16, 2010)

BOSS....................
*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Ganta...


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow. That was a good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ganta has a BSOD going from day into night.  You know it's serious. D:


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 17, 2010)

Wicked chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ganta!  There's no end to the shit he has to deal with.  Looks like we're finally going to learn more about Ganta's ability though.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 17, 2010)

chapter was awesome, although page 10 reminded me of Bleach


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 18, 2010)

Loved the chapter poor Ganta. Glad they reattached Azami head back.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 18, 2010)

T7 Bateman said:


> Loved the chapter poor Ganta. Glad they reattached Azami head back.



I thought that was hair girl in the body bag for some reason.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh wow. I missed chapters 37-40 and I just caught up.

This manga is twisted, yet epic.

chapter 40 was pretty brilliant.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 2, 2011)

Chapter 40

also for online reading

by the way has the weird monster been explained what happened to it? 
You know that weird goo thing in the pit?


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 2, 2011)

Good chapter.  Even with the slower pace of the last couple chapters it's still an engaging read.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the deadmen aren't free from the wretched egg just yet, if anything it's only going to get worse for them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Deadman wonderland needs a Time Skip IMO.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 3, 2011)

Seems like DW is going the classic route with the story. Timeskip imminent if you ask me.


----------



## Penance (Jan 3, 2011)

Timeskip, huh?  We'll see...Ch 40 was pretty perfect.


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

I would like to see a older Ganta


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 3, 2011)

an older rage filled Ganta who people will be scared shitless of. I dont think the expressions he has at the end of the chapter is a positive sign. Make no mistake about it, the old Ganta is gone. Deadman wonderland has finally broken him and what may come out of him wont be anything good....


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad Ganta got release but it's not over. Wretched egg is still out there, I wouldn't mind a timeskip. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

I know deep down in later chapters that Ganta will face Wretched Egg and go crazy on it along with mocking bird


----------



## Penance (Jan 3, 2011)

And so many of us thought that it was ending.  Jesus.  It's time...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2011)

WE can create earthquakes? And casually too? Good god.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 5, 2011)

I think only Shiro can do that though...maybe Ganta soon enough since he has the crsytal. Really wondering how chaotic it'll be now that theres deadmen roaming the streets and Sakagami and Shiro are freely killing people who come into DW


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 9, 2011)

new chapter was awesome..

and Genkaku is still alive? fuck yeah..


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad to see this series isn't ending, it still has a lot of possibility.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sooooooo looking forward to a fight!!!!


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess this will be the last arc. at least the manga will be finished by the time the anime end.

hope there will be more enemies, not just hummingbird (or what was that guy called) and shiro.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 17, 2011)

So its Hagire Renichirou, Shiro, and the two mysterious attendents vs 16+ Deadmen. For some reason I still see them being slaughtered as the only ones who might be able to harm Shiro is Ganta, while it'll probably take many just to beat Hagire.

Regardless...it'll be a nice fight when it hits the anime!


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

^Until they start censoring shit


----------



## Drakor (Jan 17, 2011)

Hm...thats true but the people who made the anime for Samurai Champloo, Ergo Proxy, and Dante's Inferno is doing it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 17, 2011)

This chapter:


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 17, 2011)

I also did not like the chapter for that reason. I also felt that they treated Gantas emotional state as just another one of those childish problems he has. I mean he saw someone he so desperately try to save decapitated and done by none other than the person he loves and instead of having him all angry, hes just in another one of those wimpy self denial modes. I was hoping for a different reaction this time because it was such a dramatic situation so this chapter didn't really make me as excited as I had hoped.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 17, 2011)

from what I can tell a couple of weeks at least passed since the shut down of DW, so I'd not expect Ganta to be in rage mode all this time.

not to mention who is he supposed to be angry at?

imo his depression is more understandable. he went throught so much shit its no wonder he is trying to run away from it now, and there is nothing he can do, I mean I doubt a hug will cure Shiro..

I bet this manga will have a sad / bittersweet ending at best.


----------



## Penance (Jan 17, 2011)

^Yeah, it's been a couple of months, and four days since the shutdown of DW...


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 17, 2011)

Kell?gem said:


> from what I can tell a couple of weeks at least passed since the shut down of DW, so I'd not expect Ganta to be in rage mode all this time.
> 
> not to mention who is he supposed to be angry at?
> 
> ...



Maybe its just me but take last chapter for instance, the focused on the fac that Ganta feels that has no friends and that he is empty inside. this chapter sort of felt that they forgot about that i mean maybe its too soon to tell but i was expecting a different sort of reaction from Ganta. I get the fact that the girl might probably be the best person to understand his situation but still, it feels as though his emotional state at this point has been un addressed or largely ignored.


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 17, 2011)

Also, he has been shown to be angry whenever the red man was mentioned. I refuse to believe that he could have forgotten about that especially when it comes to Azami.


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome chapter is awesome.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 11, 2011)

Well the guys who did Samurai Champloo and Ergo Proxy are doing the anime. 

Edit: Wow Ganta has finally developed some murderous impulses. 

"I'll kill her because I love her, thats why I won't anyone else do it!"

He changed expressions so fast, that always implies something bad will occur later on.


----------



## Penance (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm ready.  I can't wait to see this stuff animated...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, he went straight for the kill without hesitation, Ganta is out for blood.


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

And his attack was ineffective as it seems. She just regenerated.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> And his attack was ineffective as it seems. She just regenerated.



It was expected, but he did go all out for the kill, for love!!!


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> It was expected, but he did go all out for the kill, for love!!!




He lacked 'anger'.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice Ganta


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2011)

Shiro!!! 

Shiro....


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh hell yeah! I just caught up to chapter 41 and was about to come to this thread to say how awesome this is and saw 42 was out!
I wonder how many chapters this has left, i didn't think it would get back to action so soon!


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 14, 2011)

Brilliant chapter, it's going to take a lot more than that attack for Ganta to kill Shiro and then there is still Mockingbird to deal with.  I loved it when she attacked them with their own submarine.

An anime is finally coming out? Sweet.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2011)

So the reason Tamaki put Ganta in there was not only because he was attacked, but because of his relation to Shiro when they were kids as well as because of his father. 

Well it explains why Ganta was with her as a kid then, but it doesn't explain why he ended up so much weaker than her. Maybe he had a memory lapse and was the one who injured her, making those scars which are unable to heal due to the Mother Goose system suppressing her?


----------



## Penance (Mar 26, 2011)

Is the anime still premiering in three weeks?


----------



## Random Member (Mar 26, 2011)

^To my knowledge, no changes to the broadcast date have been announced so it's still scheduled to air starting from April 16.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 26, 2011)

They're probably going to  change things here and there, nothing too drastic I hope.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

The chapter was good.


----------



## Beniyo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys! 
Deadman Wonderland anime is coming! (Apr 12)
Here is some new pictures from the 1st episode!!!
here


----------



## Penance (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice start.  I wonder what'll happen next...


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 17, 2011)

First episode was good, nice to see they kept the signature gore of the series. It is toned down, but not to a point where it takes away from anything.

Also the added filler was nice and added to the series, hopefully they do that without dramatically changing the plot.


----------



## Penance (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I like how they showed all the "pre DW clippings" from the other characters (who haven't been introduced, yet) in the ED...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 17, 2011)

Penance said:


> Yeah, I like how they showed all the "pre DW clippings" from the other characters (who haven't been introduced, yet) in the ED...



Seemed kind of spoilery to me. Especially the one of young Ganta and Shrio


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 29, 2011)

so is there no chapter this month?


----------



## Space (Apr 29, 2011)

it seems the anime is an adaption of the manga, so it probalby won't completely follow the plot of the manga. makes me wonder how this anime will end?


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2011)

They'll most likely show up to when Scar Chain got out of the prison.


----------



## Tian (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea as to where chapter 44 has gone to? Its been over a month and nothing! It has a brilliant story but the monthly release window makes the sotry feel slower than it actually is.


----------



## Akatsubaki (May 5, 2011)

So I decided to watch the anime and became interested in this series so I marathon'd all 43 chapters today and It sucks having to wait for the new ones while I had 43 consecutive chapters at my disposal =\


----------



## Zabuza (May 11, 2011)

I have to be honest and say this is probably one of the most bloody awesome mangas I've ever read.

Plot, Characters, Art, Drama.
This thing is bloody perfect.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Are those Scar Chains rebels stupid? Aren't they afraid there's a traitor in their ranks?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 15, 2011)

Ryan Pleasure said:


> So I decided to watch the anime and became interested in this series so I marathon'd all 43 chapters today and It sucks having to wait for the new ones while I had 43 consecutive chapters at my disposal =\



Same for me. I shouldn't have gone that fast but it's so good


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Same for me. I shouldn't have gone that fast but it's so good


I'm currently at chapter 15-16. I want to stop but I can't. Guess I'll stop reading at 30 or so.


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

New chapters was awesome


----------



## Megaharrison (May 18, 2011)

God, Hagire gets more awesome every chapter. Great villain. I liked the comparison made between him and Colonel Kurtz a few chapters ago.


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

Finally caught up with the manga, awesome development going on. The moment between Ganta and Normal Shirou in the chapter was so saddening .

And those Twins just slicing their hands off like a boss.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

FUCK
Why did it have to stop?!

Waiting for July is going to be impossible


----------



## Drakor (May 18, 2011)

Despite having super natural abilities, I like how they kept it more closer to reality. 

Slightly increasing Human durability, experiments to reduce decay of a corpse/body and increase pain tolerances, attempt to use the body's blood production as a weapon...Ganta's mother was pretty ingenius.

Too bad we won't see how blood lusted the real Sakagami Toto was, at least it seems this is how he'd be at his former prime


----------



## Megaharrison (May 18, 2011)

The real Toto's personality was probably similar to how he was before the Old Man took over. Nobody but his older sister saw much change in him until he revealed himself.


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

Great couple of chapters...


----------



## Enigma (May 18, 2011)

I liked these chapters.

So did the June edition just come out a month early? And the next chapter will come out in July?


----------



## Proxy (May 18, 2011)

Ganta's mom 

This keeps getting better. Cutting hands off?


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2011)

People can't  post a link to the new chapters or something.

Ch.62

For people who DL.



*EDIT:* Dammit, I want moar.


----------



## Inimicus (May 21, 2011)

These last few chapters have been great, Ganta's mom and the whole mother goose system is crazy but genius. Senji better not die though


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Senji won't die don't worry.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

No this isn't a new chapter 
Just me saying how bloody awesome this manga is. marathoned it and damn it has awesome moments, has great fights, it's bloody, gore, yet sweet and sad.

Ganta really loves Shiro but how will this be handled, all those deaths by the hands of the wretched egg that is in shiro. A part of me really hopes for a good ending for both of them, but seeing how this series is I can't help but think that either shiro will die or they both die.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 14, 2011)

the final set up of the Eureka seveN manga was similar to Deadman Wonderlands.. 2 pairs, in E7 Eureka and Renton + Dominic and Anemone, in DW Ganta and Shiro + Toto and his sister. and 1 person from the pairs wanting to save the other while not knowing how to do so and the parallel pairs are in the same situation - while in E7 Anemone and Eureka were in the same shoes, and Renton and Dominic was trying to save them, while its Shiro and Toto in DW Ganta and Yosuga as the ones fighting for them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



in E7 one person died from both pairs in the end - Eureka and Dominic (even thought Eureka technically didnt died, but its kind of the same), so by going on this logic only one person will survive from the pairs in DW as well.. like Ganta and Toto dies and Shiro and Yosuga survive.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

Unless the author is the one that wrote E7 and is dead set on doing something similar, this can go either way IMO :x


----------



## Drakor (Jun 14, 2011)

With how Ganta nearly cracked with his "I love you but I have to kill you" moment with Shiro before he realized he's lashing out at someone with DID, I can see him dieing for her. Hopefully someone stops Hagire from taking Ganta's body.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

don't know maybe ganta is a little special and will devour hagire instead


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 17, 2011)

IES posted new chapter it is a meh chapter


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2011)

Online Reading


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Penance said:


> Online Reading



At which date will the next chapter be released?

If it's more than one month from now then I'm not reading this chapter yet


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> At which date will the next chapter be released?
> 
> If it's more than one month from now then I'm not reading this chapter yet



It says the August issue...


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2011)

Spike31589 said:


> IES posted new chapter it is a meh chapter



I liked it...


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 17, 2011)

Them bastards. 

Poor Shiro.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2011)

Shiro...god damn that is some crazy back history. While we're all sorry for Shiro's pain Ganta is being literally mind fucked


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2011)

wow god damn it why am i caught up to date with this manga


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

Penance said:


> It says the August issue...



Thnx.
That sure is a long wait..

But I'm going to read it now, anyway


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 18, 2011)

Selva recommended it to me and I got hooked. 

The plot is really good and the design is awesome. I especially liked that they use their blood in battle and that this power actually has sensible limitations (like using too much causes fatigue and even death). There are too much NERFs these days and it's refreshing to see a manga where people actually have their limit. Character development is amazing as well. I found the main and supporting characters' backstories to be quite awesome and well-thought. My favorite character is Crow/Senji.

I stopped at 36 though. I like reading stuff in one go and not chapter by chapter so I might wait for it to get completed before I continue. But if I'm tempted.......


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you liked it Benz 

oh God the new chapter! wth poor Shiro  but it was too short and I wanted moar >.<


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Shiro...god damn that is some crazy back history. While we're all sorry for Shiro's pain Ganta is being literally mind fucked




And her full past story isn't revealed yet. It was just the beginning and he almost 'gave up' from what he saw. Truly a mind fuck.


----------



## Penance (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate the director's face...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> Selva recommended it to me and I got hooked.
> 
> The plot is really good and the design is awesome. I especially liked that they use their blood in battle and that this power actually has sensible limitations (like using too much causes fatigue and even death). There are too much NERFs these days and it's refreshing to see a manga where people actually have their limit. Character development is amazing as well. I found the main and supporting characters' backstories to be quite awesome and well-thought. My favorite character is Crow/Senji.
> 
> I stopped at 36 though. I like reading stuff in one go and not chapter by chapter so I might wait for it to get completed before I continue. But if I'm tempted.......


Next one doesn't come out till August so that's some waiting.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 19, 2011)

Penance said:


> I hate the director's face...



He has the best bat-shit-crazy faces in the series imo (and there are many to compare).


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 19, 2011)

Goddammit, I read it  

Poor Shiro 

I think I know where this is going in regards to the history part, but I don't know what Ganta will do...

Oh after the little history lesson, he is going to ask for forgiveness to shiro/wretched egg for never knowing what she went through, etc...
some other shit happens and they all live happily ever after 

But wtf 21 pages? That's way to short for a monthly manga, where are the 40+ chapters


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## TargaryenX (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not getting this...Why does he have to shut down the mother goose system manually instead of blowing it to smithereens or just taking Shiro out of DW? When they shut down power to that one area it deactivated the chorus block and Shiro went berserk. Why can't Hagire just pull the plug?


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> wow god damn it why am i caught up to date with this manga



Same here. After the anime finished I started the Manga and finished way too fast. Now I have to wait with the rest of you...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 11, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> I'm not getting this...Why does he have to shut down the mother goose system manually instead of blowing it to smithereens or just taking Shiro out of DW? When they shut down power to that one area it deactivated the chorus block and Shiro went berserk. Why can't Hagire just pull the plug?


It's still required for something. It's got some vital information on it, no?


----------



## TargaryenX (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't catch that part, but you might be right. They were saying it was some kind of bio-computer.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

It's been tooo long since the last chapter.

Damn monthly mangas


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2011)

Dunno if this was posted already

Chapter 14

chapter 45b/46 or something is up in mangafox


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Dunno if this was posted already
> 
> Chapter 14
> 
> chapter 45b/46 or something is up in mangafox



Yep, that was last months. Sucks that it was only 22 pages. The month before was less than 30 pages as well. I guess that's why it's "Part B".
Hopefully the next chapter comes out sometime next week and has 40+ pages


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 11, 2011)

All this waiting is quite painful. >.>


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck yeah Crow! 

I have a bad feeling he'll die soon though...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Fuck yeah Crow!
> 
> *I have a bad feeling he'll die soon though*...



Don?t even think about it, dam? it!

He was so badass this chapter Also i know Ganta was a little kid and all but man being it trauma or on purpose he looked like a pussy when he asked who was she


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 25, 2011)

fuck yeah, bad ass sheep didn't even care


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 25, 2011)

Hagire had his rage face on at the end of the chapter. Crow is fucked.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 25, 2011)

He's gonna get a taste of Hagire's love afterall.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2011)

...What did I just read?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 26, 2011)

She killed everyone but the sheep.

Crow is probably going to die... if he does, then I hope he will die in an awesome way.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah, CROW!!! Please don't die!


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, the sheep staid alive 

Poor Shiro and Ganta, I hope they can somehow find each other 

but dammit now it's another month, AGAIN


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome chapter was awesome.

But I do hope crow doesn't die =0
Though I guess it could happen..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a need to let this out. FUCK YEAH SENJI  Epic chapter, actually any chapter with him in it is epic, especially when he kicks ass.

I hope he lives, my fav character must not dieee


----------



## Penance (Jul 26, 2011)

Senji is my Straight Cougar (anime)...  He won't die till he's ready to die...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2011)

So....are we going to get chapter 46?

I didn't realize that they skipped a chapter until now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

your chapter 46 was the chapter 45b I think


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> your chapter 46 was the chapter 45b I think



This is chapter 46.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just more Shiro torture though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn then why did they split it in two, just confusing the readers

Aceman is useless poor Shiro


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 26, 2011)

I just started reading this and I already want him to kill off almost everyone in the prison. Good manga.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 26, 2011)

Love me some Crow he better not die. Poor Ganta and Shiro. Its horrible what those kids had to go through.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2011)

*Chapter: 46*


----------



## yo586 (Jul 26, 2011)

Geez when this manga first started I was reading it for pure amusement, somehow drawn in by the zany scene and over the top violence.

What an interesting evolution it has had, from gratuitous gore for seemingly no reason to a complex and heart wrenching story.  The last few chapters have been some of the toughest I have read in any manga.  Both because of the torture of an innocent child, but also because I did not expect at first that this would be the way it would turn out.

Definitely a unique and worthy read.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fucking shit this 2nd grader is pissing me off.

For a lot of these people, 'monster' is quite the proper term.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2011)

all the deadman characters backstorys are depressing holy shit


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 27, 2011)

Just read chapter 46, even more torture for shiro  I can't wait to see what happens between Ganta and shiro when they meet again, now that Ganta knows everything that has happend.

But I wonder what that mother goose system does or will do when Ganta "opens" it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Looks like I read 47 before realising I missed 46



Same here. 

And I really hope we don't have to wait two months(+) for the next chapter.. =/

Edit: Holy , chapter 46 is twisted.
Poor Shiro.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol I just realised i missed 46 too.  It's funny how I had no idea even if I missed a chapter, I guess it's because it's a monthly manga. That crazy professor is pissing me off  Poor shirooo 

Thanks for the link btw


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the anime for this series yet? I watched the intro and it looks amazing, they're really going all out.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

Azami...  

Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

My god, the director is a monster of unimaginable levels. It's fucking hilarious because it's always these guys who call someone else a monster.

For everyone responsible, I want gruesome deaths. Gruesome.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> Has anyone looked at the anime for this series yet? I watched the intro and it looks amazing, they're really going all out.


I've heard that it's bad compared to the manga.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2011)

doesn't look like it at all

[YOUTUBE]gl5NMctvZ6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

I heard that they ruined the surprise when it was revealed that Shiro is Egg by giving her his voice or something. Changing some other stuff, too.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2011)

yea they did change up a lot of the show, the animation makes up for it though I guess


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2011)

The intro is really good, but it doesn't represent the overall anime. All out? Don't think so  Pales in comparison with the manga for sure.

There are some changes I'm not fond of too. Still it was okay I guess.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 28, 2011)

Given the amount of episodes they had, and the real life Tokyo earthquake occured, a magnitude of changes had to be made or it could of just brought down morale and caused a lot of moral issues with the violence and such. 

Doesn't change the fact they never even introduced Azami


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2011)

Those assholes, i wanted to see Azami still despite those ugly changes the animation was good but actually the opening was the best of the anime


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2011)

I just watched the anime; at what point do I pick up the manga to continue?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm I suggest you reread maybe because the anime cut out some characters... such as Azami and also some of the characters of branch of sin. Though I understand it's pretty annoying to reread the whole thing again.

Anime ends at chapter 21, so chapter 22 is where you can start.


----------



## Kue (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey fellow Deadman fans. 

I just wanted to say that my Deadman Wonderland mafia sign-up thread will be made tomorrow.  There will be huge manga spoilers in the game, so if you don't want to be spoiled, it is not recommended you join.  I will come back on this thread to post the link.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

Any news on the next chapter? Or will we have to wait till the end of september because we got the previous chapter faster?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2011)

No I don't know when it will be released 
Waiting badly for it though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2011)

Chapter 48 is up at mangafox
Link removed

The badassery of Crow has no limits!


----------



## Penance (Oct 7, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Chapter 48 is up at mangafox
> the King.
> 
> The badassery of Crow has no limits!



Ahhhh.....that was sweet.  Crow being badass, Mockingbird being worthless, Woodpecker trying to be a Big Damn Hero...Glorious...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 7, 2011)

To mark such an occasion here's the uncensored version of the OP
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlSWLjey4LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2011)

caught up

damn some awesome shit happening

and wood pecker trying to look good


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 7, 2011)

Senji can't catch a break. First an eye, now his arm.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my fucking god why did DMW have to be a monthly Manga. This manga is so much epic it deserves the weekly spot.
Goddamit I love this so much. Senji always always being the boss. Even Ganta manned up a lottle bit in this chapter.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 7, 2011)

Senji's badassery doesn't cease to amaze me. 

Though sucks he loses an arm now too.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 8, 2011)

fuck i missed this manga! now to wait another month


----------



## Dei (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy shit that was an amazing chapter.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 8, 2011)

I always knew the ability to steal/copy/assimilate others abilities was hax, but I never thought we'd see "blood" used to hack into computers lol...maybe its the iron in it or something


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2011)

The chapter: Senji 

Too bad for his arm , but just you wait, he'll be back with a scythe/blade for an arm 

Great chapter, i really like the panel where Ganta stopped in his tracks for a while, it was really well done.


----------



## Penance (Oct 8, 2011)

Senji's SUCH a good mentor...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome chapter.

Every backstory has been interesting so far, imo. Good stuff.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2011)

Senji, once again, proves why he's a boss. One of the best chapters, imo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Why is it that every time Ganta get to seem cool he gets his ass handed to him?. Crow was of help in this chapter as well despite his state, wondr if their plan will work.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

Good Teamwork...


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2011)

I just want to tell this is the best Ongoing Manga at the moment.
You guys can say whatever you want but Deadman Wonderland is fucking epic goddammittt!!


----------



## Mastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Just started reading and almost caught up, awesome shit so far.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I just want to tell this is the best Ongoing Manga at the moment.
> You guys can say whatever you want but Deadman Wonderland is fucking epic goddammittt!!



Seconded. 

Also, chapter 49 was awesome, imo. Can't wait for # 50.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys I started watching the anime.. It says it is aired and finished.. but only 12 eps... Is it like the Gantz anime ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

It?s not sure but probably if they get to pull out more seasons, all of them will be around 12-13 eps. ya know there are many anime like that with short seasons.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> It?s not sure but probably if they get to pull out more seasons, all of them will be around 12-13 eps. ya know there are many anime like that with short seasons.



oh so they'll have seasons.

I thought it ended @ 12th episode. Derived from the manga and ended abruptly...
Glad it isn't the case.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 26, 2011)

Senji is fucking immense. I think he well out skills Toto but he just got bummed on account of it being 3 on 1 and literally every Deadman power against his one. I'm kind of surprised that Toto can control all those powers so well and throw about that much blood though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2011)

Senji is badass in every single chapter, yeahhhh  I think Ganta did pretty well, just the whole gem in the chest thing. Awesome chapter!

My only complaint is that it consist only 25 pages


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

woah it was so awesome how Senji and Ganta pulled the exact same move Ganta pulled during his initial fight with Senji 
The chapter was too short though


----------



## Inimicus (Oct 27, 2011)

Senji is seriously in his own category of being badass. He just lost an arm and yet he's still doing some awesome teaming up with Ganta. These last few chapters have been nothing short of epic.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 28, 2011)

Would it really be that hard to have Deadman Wonderland on a weekly schedule? I think it's a waste of money only selling it monthly but that's my opinion.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

New short chapter out

Chapter 53

And I'm so pissed off at how short it was.
I want to read more!
aarghhh  

On the other hand the chapter was epic and  Senji is just the best .


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 28, 2011)

So short, but so good. 

Senji is such a boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2011)

They are badass

Still short chapter


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2011)

Short ass AWESOME chapter...


----------



## Mastic (Nov 28, 2011)

Just Senji being badass was worth the entire chapter.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2011)

Crow being again badass, was nothing new actually.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 28, 2011)

Way too short dammit  But it was indeed good for what it was


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2011)

Ganta's picked up some cool from Senji...


----------



## Roharu (Nov 28, 2011)

Mmmm... it won't take long before Ganta follows the steps of badass Crow, this chapter was evidence of that. Those two were so badass that even the author post a page saying so..... however it was so damn short...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 28, 2011)

Um, did Ganta's attack really do no damage?


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2011)

It freaked Peacock out...


----------



## Roharu (Nov 28, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> Um, did Ganta's attack really do no damage?



Not sure what to say.... I mean, his most powerful attack that was capable to one-shot most of the top tiers in his verse (except Wretched Egg) should have damage him heavily, but I guess the guy was so tough he wasn't pierced by it. However he was still damaged by it. At least this is what I think that happens.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 29, 2011)

Words can't explain this chapter. 

...But I don't get the last panel, so why isn't Toto dead? Can anyone explain ?_?


----------



## Kek (Nov 30, 2011)

I read the whole series over the last two days.

I must discuss this manga.


----------



## Selva (Nov 30, 2011)

So, Toto isn't dead yet? 
here Boss. Just boss 
The chap felt too short because of all the pages spreads methinks. I still wanted to read moar though and it ended when it was getting good


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 3, 2011)

^ I guess not, he's one tough bastard to survive that. 

Senji is seriously the epitome of badass. It's good to see Ganta is following in his footsteps.


----------



## Selva (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally some background info about Toto and Yosuga. Me is so happy


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Good to see some of the past between those two, still Yosuga is an idiot....This wil en dup wrong because of her


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Dec 28, 2011)

Less than 30 pages and Yosuga about to fuck things up. The wait might just finally kill me.


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2012)

... Not worth the wait.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 28, 2012)

This chapter was just awful.
 Was like telling you how this story will end.
If the mangaka managed to keep me hooked on this like crazy, with a single chapter he managed to make me not want to keep reading this anymore.

Terrible chapter, and I don't know what went through his mind, unless he really got bored of writing DMW.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 28, 2012)

What a let down...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 28, 2012)

So it's a terrible chapter because it doesn't have action in it?

I'm curious why people don't like it, it wasn't thrilling but I certainly found it decent.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jan 28, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So it's a terrible chapter because it doesn't have action in it?
> 
> I'm curious why people don't like it, it wasn't thrilling but I certainly found it decent.



I agree. It was fine. Probably fit in perfectly with the volume. As a chapter, it was sort of an intermission. How can one chapter make you think of stop reading after number 51?


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2012)

Its wasn't the lack of fighting that killed this chapter, its the lack of _anything_.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2012)

chapter was just meh.

still whiners are exaggerating.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 28, 2012)

It was way too short, it's a monthly manga and we only get 17 pages? That's ridiculous. About the chapter it self. It was indeed nothing special but I am curious as to what's going happen next. I mean, how the final battle will go.


----------



## Penance (Jan 28, 2012)

Pfft...That wasn't bad......


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> It was way too short, it's a monthly manga and we only get 17 pages? That's ridiculous. About the chapter it self. It was indeed nothing special but I am curious as to what's going happen next. I mean, how the final battle will go.



Reminds me of Claymore.


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2012)

Sooo. New Chapter?


----------



## Xnr (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'd like to know as well. Come on, someone should know.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 1, 2012)

As far as I know, they don't run on a fixed schedule anymore even though it's a monthly release. So it could come out anytime.


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2012)

Jossy said:


> As far as I know, they don't run on a fixed schedule anymore even though it's a monthly release. So it could come out anytime.



Great.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 4, 2012)

Jossy said:


> As far as I know, they don't run on a fixed schedule anymore even though it's a monthly release. So it could come out anytime.



That is just... Togashi level. Any idea if the manga's ending soon the reason for the stalling of the scheduling?


----------



## Kek (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe the popularity bombed? I mean, the last two chapters were like 18 pages each.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2012)

Dammit I thought there was a new chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2012)

> なんかものすごいブログ書くのが空いてしまってますね。
> なんか年も変わって季節も変わってます。びっくりです。
> 
> まあツイッターが手軽なのが良くないです。面倒臭いというのはそれだけで孫悟空並みにすごいパワーがあると思います。
> ...



From her blog

The author is/was pregnant and because of unstable physical conditions, she couldn't get any decent work done or something.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 5, 2012)

As soon as I saw author was pregnant, I now understand why the quality dropped. Probably did it on the spur to try to get some cliff hanger going before preparing but first signs of labor pains kicked in.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I hope her child is okay. If she's willing to continue writing after she has her baby that should still give sth to look forward to.

But man this is like the 5th or 6th manga I've picked up recently which, just as it gets interesting, is stalled. So annoying.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 5, 2012)

Isn't this a two person (writer/illustrator) manga? 
I guess the one who got pregnant was the one who writes the story, considering the art quality hadn't really dropped


----------



## Kek (Apr 5, 2012)

Really? Well, that's understandable.


----------



## deadmanwonderlandlover (Jun 8, 2012)

Did eanyone else notice that in episode 2 in the creadits theyer is a pic of Shiro and Ganta when they were kids?????? :amazed


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2012)

lol first time dub watcher.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

really good manga when the the next chapter come out i know the author was about to have a baby. and that is why it has not come out since January. maybe soon


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 25, 2012)

glad the manga isnt dead, waiting for new chapters!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2012)

*Deadman Wonderland Manga to Return From Hiatus*

The February 2013 issue of Kadokawa Shoten's Monthly Shōnen Ace magazine announced on Wednesday that Jinsei Kataoka and Kazuma Kondou's Deadman Wonderland survival action manga will be returning from hiatus on January 26 in the magazine's March issue. The announcement also revealed that the newest chapter will begin the manga's final arc. Kondou also announced the news on his Twitter account on Wednesday and posted a preview image. The image says, "the final carnival begins."


----------



## Cromer (Dec 26, 2012)

OH YEAH!


I've kinda missed this manga. Would love to purchase it in physical form; alas, money is tight enough that I haven't investigated whether an officially licensed English manga is out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2012)

This is great to hear.   I caught up to the series a few months ago and was wondering when it would continue.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

glad it is coming back


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 27, 2012)

That's great. I'm excited as well.


----------



## Aman8da (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Xnr (Dec 27, 2012)

Took a long time but let's hope it comes back with a bang.


----------



## Selva (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Deadman Wonderland Manga to Return From Hiatus*


oh god fucking yes :WOW

I didn't even know it was on a hiatus, but I do remember reading the last released chapter and wondering why it's taking too long to update


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> oh god fucking yes :WOW
> 
> I didn't even know it was on a hiatus, but I do remember reading the last released chapter and wondering why it's taking too long to update



The author got preggers man.  Maternity haitus. 

I just fucking nutted in my pants when I heard this news. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 27, 2012)

I was so happy to read that Deadman was coming back. Can't wait.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished Deadman Wonderland Anime and 


Seriously!  What just happened? 


- What was the "Red Tunnel Occurrence" that wiped out Tokyo?  
- What does the Red Man have to do with it?
- Is Shiro the Red Man?
- Is Nagi Shiro's father, explaining what the "Wretched Egg" means?
- Did Ganta escape with Shiro and Karaku?
- Why did the "Red Man" want to kill Shiro's classmates?
- Did the world find out about Deadman Wonderland abusing and torturing prisoners to death?
- What was the ruthless female warden after?

The ending gives you the feeling that Shiro is about to stay in Deadman Wonderland "to not loose his friends", which is against everything he was previously fighting for up to that point.


----------



## Joker J (Jan 3, 2013)

you don't read the manga?


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I just finished Deadman Wonderland Anime and
> 
> 
> Seriously!  What just happened?
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



More like turn the place into rubble. 




But yeah, Half of your points are answered in the parts madhouse cut out of the anime, the other half are answered literally after the point the anime stopped.


----------



## Selva (Jan 4, 2013)

The anime was very underwhelming compared to the manga.
Well, it had some nice things here and there but overall, the manga really deserved a much better adaptation than this.

@Sarahmint: read the manga. It's better. And start from the beginning because there's an important character in there that the anime didn't mention. The art is beautiful and it's very easy to read. Ganta is much better in the manga than the anime imo. Just read it


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jan 14, 2013)

Question:

I started reading deadman wonderland after seeing it on toonami. The cartoon stopped at the break out and the crazy monk undertaker showdown. I started reading the manga at that point. I keep hearing people mention that important characters were left out of the cartoon. Who were these people and what did they do.(I don't feel like reading i'm lazy)


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 15, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> Question:
> 
> I started reading deadman wonderland after seeing it on toonami. The cartoon stopped at the break out and the crazy monk undertaker showdown. I started reading the manga at that point. I keep hearing people mention that important characters were left out of the cartoon. Who were these people and what did they do.(I don't feel like reading i'm lazy)




*Spoiler*: __ 





Azami Mido: She's actually one of the first inmates Ganta meets in the story and one of his first friends. A volume or two after the point where the anime stopped, Fake deadmen are created as a potential military force (Also known as "forgeries". Their attacks are weak but hold a deadly poison in them, So guess who is captured and made into one involving a mini arc about saving her.







*Spoiler*: __ 





*Chaplin Sukegawa.*



*Idaki Hitara*

Both of these characters meet and befriend Ganta after his fight with either Senji or Minatsuki (Can't remember which one). Along with Ganta, Senji and Minatsuki, both characters help Ganta to try and save Azami from the forgeries, along with destroying wonderland/the fake deamen/Red Man.

 Both also have a Major fight when the group is split from Ganta and each of them face a forgery who managed to retain their humanity and develop the poison blood to a higher level.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jan 16, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That girl was in the cartoon but she played a minor roll and he didn't meet her like he did in the manga. He kinda just talked to her briefly and played with her dog. The other two I guess will be introduced later. Because they did show old dude briefly when ganta was out in the yard talking to that girl. So they didn't leave anybody out they just switched and move certain parts of the story around. I'm sure they are saving this for the 2nd season. Hopefully they will air a second season here in america since its a huge hit here and it's popularity is growing. I'm slowly hearing hella people talk about it after toonami aired it. They did this for inuyasha and I don't think it had as much hype as deadman wonderland.

Japan used to stay making these types of manga's/anime's and they were the most popular. Now they are a bunch of pussies lol. Most top sellers are goofy wacky shit like one piece.


----------



## Idol (Jan 26, 2013)

*Deadmen Wonderland #52 Raw:* Link removed


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jan 26, 2013)

WAITS FOR MANGA READER!!!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 26, 2013)

My mind is ready... 
​


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2013)

omfg I couldn't resist and checked the raw 
Can't wait for the translations.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Toto... oh god what happened to you! T__T


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2013)

"yaaaawn!"?
So they probably won't translate it any time soon  if only I knew how to read Japanese T_T


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hisshouburaiken? Haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Ch. 52 is out now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit, so curious as to what he told Ganta.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 8, 2013)

Aaaaaahhhhh! What the hell did he say to Ganta.

LolToTo those were some fucked up faces.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fYzDtoYx4vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 9, 2013)

Goddammit, why censor out what he said


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2013)

very good chapter wonder what was said


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good chapter overall


----------



## Selva (Feb 11, 2013)

ugh hiding the most important thing Hagire said.
Shiro is... his sister? mother? his other persona?  lol


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 16, 2013)

shiro is his clone. Ganta is in love with himself lol!!!!! They would add something weird like that in this manga. I honestly think that shiro is the old mans daughter or grand daughter. Or she could be a demon from hell or a alien.......

Speaking of the old man, It's been sooo long so I kinda forgot. Did they ever show what the old man originally looked like? Because he just reviled that the old man we've been seeing was just another deadman's body.

Also I would love to find out where shiro's branch of sin came from. I hope it's from like outer space or hell or something. I still think that the wretched egg that killed ganta's class wasn't shiro. That wretched egg looked like a dude and shiro looked different with the outfit on.


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

I think Ganta went a bit overkill in that chapter, anyone else think so?


----------



## Penance (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol, He did exactly what he needed to...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 19, 2013)

Shit's about to go down. !!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

He did what he should have done long ago


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2013)

Another awesome chapter imo.

Shiro


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2013)

I really want Senji to step in and start fucking shit up again. At the beginning of the series i just thought he would be the brute everyone was afraid of except wasn't as great as he was made out to be but he's become one of my favourite characters along with being one of the most powerful.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Mar 20, 2013)

DAT ASS!!!!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2013)

(510)THIZZ said:


> DAT ASS!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 








It was righteous.


----------



## Selva (Mar 21, 2013)

Shiro looked so boss in this chapter.
So, I think Ganta is gonna have to kill Shiro and he himself is going to die in the end to prevent yet another disaster hitting Japan. I hope I'm wrong tho because I really want a happy ending for those two


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally Shiro is in action. Also FINALLY Ganta gained his resolve. Upcoming chapters will be GOOD.


----------



## Idol (Mar 27, 2013)

*Deadmen Wonderland #54 Raw:* Link removed


----------



## rajin (Mar 27, 2013)

*DEADMAN WONDERLAND 54 RAW*
*the nasty shit he was experimenting with  *


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 3, 2013)

Did he now

Ch 54 Translated


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 3, 2013)

Well that was an interesting chapter  So Ganta was supposed to be a test subject but instead he was spared because his mother couldn't bring herself to see it as a test subject but as her own child.

That ending


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 3, 2013)

Really nice developments all round. I do like how the backstory in this series feels carefully constructed, rather than having new parts which hardly make any sense bolted on for forced surprises. Like how Naruto flashbacks like to throw in random crap like Karin being in the Chunin exams. When new reveals happen in the past here, they make sense.


----------



## Kek (Apr 4, 2013)

That's deep man.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 4, 2013)

Just started reading it is good so far and can someone plz explain wtf she just said






Dat Minatsuki is a nasty one


----------



## Kek (Apr 4, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Just started reading it is good so far and can someone plz explain wtf she just said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty self-explanatory. She's going to kill him, cut up his dead body, and cum in the formaldehyde that his body will be soaking in. She gets off on that kind of stuff.

And that she gets off on ohter's hopelessness/fear, the kind of face that Ganta is making then. Her Dad made the same face, but it wasn't enough for her. So no the only way for her to get off is seeing her brother's helpless face, as he tries to save her.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2013)

Forgot she had a tongue ring, not sure if she's someone you'd want going to town on you.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2013)

Great chapter


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

Baby Ganta looked so kawaii. Man, I feel so sorry for Shiro >___< I'm still holding hope she'll survive in the end along with Ganta >_>


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2013)

So that's how Shiro became a test subject, I've always been wondering where is her family and why is she suddenly in the lab.

Also, Ganta and Shiro actually ride the ferries wheel together.
I don't think it'll end like having both of them coming to terms just because of that ride. Violence will take place there>.>
Ganta is on his own now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2013)

good chapter poor shiro


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2013)

By the waay, What does "Maruta" means?
The name which Ganta's mother gave to him?

I remember Hagire saying something about the name which was given to Ganta by his mother.


----------



## Kek (Apr 5, 2013)

Maruta (Log) is the codename used for the people that the Japanese experimented on in WWII.

Here's the wiki.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 5, 2013)

Kek said:


> Maruta (Log) is the codename used for the people that the Japanese experimented on in WWII.
> 
> Here's the wiki.



Thank you~~
That is so helpful 

On a side note, his mother appears to be somewhat cold until she gave birth to Ganta.


----------



## Idol (Apr 26, 2013)

*Deadmen Wonderland #55 Raw:* Link removed


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2013)

*DEADMAN WONDERLAND 55 RAW*
*sheer size of Love's manliness *


----------



## (510)THIZZ (May 1, 2013)

So wait a minute. Shiro is just some random kid his mom replaced him with.............WTF? This is a great turn of events. So shiro is still a mystery at this point and she was already weird looking at birth. So her being an experiment can go out the window now. I hope she is an alien or a demon or some shit like I want her to be. It would explain the whole "branch of sin" thing. I had to read those few pages over again because they made it look like she put ganta on the table. But that was just them skipping scenes so it made it look that way. It was to hid shiro's back round.


----------



## reaperunique (May 1, 2013)

The raw for 55... God, I want to know what was said


----------



## SternRitter (May 6, 2013)

New chapters out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like there won't be a happy ending.


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> New chapters out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



At this point I really don't think anybody was expecting one...


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2013)

In this manga, hell no.

Even though it's already been heavily implied, I'm glad Shiro finally confessed she loves Ganta.


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, good to have it out there before they kill each other.


----------



## Jagger (May 6, 2013)

Link to the new chapter?


----------



## Jagger (May 6, 2013)

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for double posting instead of just editing your post.


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2013)

What an incredibly awesome manga. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Jagger (May 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for double posting instead of just editing your post.


You're welcome. Call me next time you want me to do that.


----------



## Shinryu (May 15, 2013)

Shiro my god that girl's life makes those africans look like bill gates. that poor girl a victim of mad scientist.On a side note how the hell were those two Ganta's mom and that weirdo with the green hair.Ganta is so going to get curbstomped by Shiro.


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Shiro my god that girl's life makes those africans look like bill gates.



Dat political correctness.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (May 23, 2013)

Had no idea they were translating it too. chapter 55
Notice what hitsugaya said here?


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2013)

*DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER 56 Raw *
*here ya go. *


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2013)

rajin said:


> *DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER 56 Raw *
> *Curse of the Golden Flower's *



Such a tease Rajin. So damn good, cannot wait for a translation.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 27, 2013)

The manga is very good. BTW, how often is the chapter published? Is it actually weekly?


----------



## bubble_lord (May 27, 2013)

Monthly. Though I imagine there won't be many months left to wait till the conclusion.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 27, 2013)

How people think Deadman will end? Things got pretty crazy


----------



## Eisenheim (May 30, 2013)

Chapter 56

[2]


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2013)

Amazing chapter as always. 

It really seems to be coming to a close


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

Good chapter .

But I am expecting a tragic ending.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 30, 2013)

I just got back to this and missed a whole lot.  Just reading the last chapter,  so Shiro is not going all out with Ganta and she is stronger than him?


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2013)

I don't know why she's dodging. If she wants ganta to kill her, wouldn't she just let him? 

Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 1, 2013)

^
Still trying to find answer for that. I think I also missed something.  

So I guess there will really be no happy ending now, one of them will probably die, it bet it is Shiro. A bittersweet ending.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jun 14, 2013)

I still want to know where the hell shiro came from and where the branch of sin came from.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 14, 2013)

I am guessing she is dodging because she wants him to feel it. All the emotions that she has had bottled up for so long, she wants him to feel the weight of them before she disappears. Well that is the only reason I can think of as to why she would dodge...


----------



## rajin (Jun 25, 2013)

*56B - 2nd LAST CHAPTER : LAST CHANCE : 5 double images joined
Online*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 25, 2013)

2nd last chapter ???


----------



## Tangible (Jun 25, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> 2nd last chapter ???


There is only one more chapter. It is the 2nd to last chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we get a happy ending! Wasn't expecting that. Ha


----------



## Kek (Jun 25, 2013)

Only 16 pages?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2013)

Short chapter so this is the chapter before the last one


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 26, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> 2nd last chapter ???



Well, it is ending in July.


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe we'll see a continuation of the anime now that the manga is nearly over?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 26, 2013)

^
Well, I doubt it. I do not remember this selling very well.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 28, 2013)

Chapter 56.2

Link removed


----------



## Selva (Jun 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _new chap_ 



wait, what? i feel we're about to be trolled in the last chapter  there's no way this actually happened. it's probably a dream


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 28, 2013)

Kek said:


> Maybe we'll see a continuation of the anime now that the manga is nearly over?



I hope so. Given they used 12 eps for 21 chapters, they can certainly do another half-season of arround 13 or 14 eps to finish the rest of the manga, if they don't add much filler in which they shouldn't since the manga is over.


----------



## Selva (Jun 28, 2013)

if another animation company and staff are involved then i'm all down with that. i didn't like how the anime was handled 
and it will be better if it was made into a couple of OVAs or movies tho to keep the censoring to a minimum.

i'm dreaming i know lol


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 29, 2013)

Seems like they are dead as they hugged then a huge explosion occured. Adding to that fact that there was a panel of angel wings.


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Seems like they are dead as they hugged then a huge explosion occured. Adding to that fact that there was a panel of angel wings.



Thought that was the woodpecker's wing. Though I still thought they were dead after that explosion.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice chapter.

Can't believe this is ending next month


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 29, 2013)

This chapter felt a bit strange, all the seriousness about killing eachother turned into living with eachother and then... boom!


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 30, 2013)

so Ganta had a chance to kill her and then didn't.   I had a feeling that something like this would happen that neither wanted to kill each other.    Then that explosion...WTF??


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so irritated; I _would_ find this a month before it's over. At least I have a week or so to finish the rest - I'm only on Chapter 20.


----------



## rajin (Jul 26, 2013)

*DEADMAN WONDERLAND 57 FINAL Raw *: ALL DOUBLE PAGES JOINED.
*part *


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 26, 2013)

I CAN'T READ IT. FFFFFFF.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2013)

Seems like a fine ending. wanna see translation already!!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh, I hate how the tone of the series did a complete 180 in the final arc.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganta and Shiro dieing together would've made up for that, and been a nice bittersweet ending. This is just incredibly stupid honestly. Idk, maybe I'll feel differently if I re-read the series after a while.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not gonna peek. I'll waiting for the translated chapter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2013)

Do I dare look? No...no I can wait.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope they explain certain things that we all are curious about.

Where the hell did shiro come from? who were here parents? does she have parents? is she human? why does she look like that?

Branch of sin, where did it come from? 

Why did igarashi start playing around with branch of sin?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

They said shiro was just another baby they took for their experiments since Ganta?s mom was planning on using Ganta but regret made her change her mind.

She _was_ human at least more than now.

No word on her parents but as I see it she most likely was an orphan.

Branch of sin, wasn?t that coming from those red rocks?

They started to play with the branch of sin because of their stupid scientific curiosity that made them enough assholish to play with huma lives as well. The boss of Ganta?s mom was just a piece of shit I don?t really think there was a deep meaning in that,


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2013)

Not bad of an ending


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, though I would have wanted a shot at Ganta?s upper body though, it seems like that last explosion left a shit load of  scars on him. Also by what Senji was talking seems like he lost his Branch of sin.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 28, 2013)

Not really a surprise ending. Ganta lost his branch of sin and just on the last page Shiro wakes up... of course.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2013)

I am not really satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 28, 2013)

Was a meh ending, but I liked it.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 28, 2013)

Can someone explain the ending to me, because I don't get it. What happened to Ganta and Shiro? It was implied that he's alive, but is that all the info we get?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 28, 2013)

Ending is okay for me. A happy ending~


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Can someone explain the ending to me, but I don't get it. What happened to Ganta and Shiro? It was implied that is alive, but is that all the info we get?



They came out alive, apparently Shiro was in coma and Ganta lost his branch of sin. She woke up in the latest pages.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

It was an alright ending, I guess.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't believe DW ended 

Nice ending though, though I'm thinking of rereading the entire series for the full experience (as some of the waiting surely made me forget parts of the story).

It was a bit weird seeing 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the Deadmen in their daily life, but it was a nice touch imo.




This series was great and it's the first series that I've been following that ends as I'm following it. DW<3 Ganta/Shiro<3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> They came out alive, apparently Shiro was in coma and Ganta lost his branch of sin. She woke up in the latest pages.



 That kind of confuses me...where does it say Ganta lost his branch of sin?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2013)

Superman said:


> That kind of confuses me...where does it say Ganta lost his branch of sin?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 29, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry but a happy ending didn't fit DW.

Meh.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sorry but a happy ending didn't fit DW.
> 
> Meh.


I can see why they wrote it with a happy ending. The idea was that these people had all been through completely awful things already and giving them a sad ending would have been too much for a manga pointed towards youngish teenagers. 

I'm fine with the ending. It's good to see Ganta get back to normal after getting sucked into this through no fault of his own.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

It should have been more bittersweet. This is tad a bit too _sweet_.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2013)

If Ganta remained a manlet all his life instead of getting taller, the ending would've been bittersweet enough.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2013)

^why Would you hope that?



@lk3mizt said:


> nice catch



Not really.   It was hard to miss.


----------



## Koori (Jul 29, 2013)

For all the characters have been through, this was a very happy ending. Everybody recovered their lives.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2013)

A decent ending, It was happier than I expected considering how all this has started. It is just nice to see everyone with their normal lives far from the brutality of Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 30, 2013)

Meh to the ending.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 9, 2013)

Not gonna lie, at 1st I was like "that was ok". But then I realized this was a beautiful ending after nothing but fucked up shit happening from the start up until the end. Deadman wonderland is exactly what it was supposed to be, some underground shit that never really existed. 

I took me awhile to figure out what happened last chapter but I think I got it. I think both ganta and shiro canceled each other out and they both lost their sin. I figured out that shiro lost her sin because she was unconscious and banged up badly. She was worse than she was after she started the earthquake. She is normal now and so is ganta. *LAST BUT NOT LEAST, anybody else  catch that the "woodpecker" wasn't ganta this whole time, it was shiro? *

I felt that this manga was too short. I hate it when great mangas are short and leave a lot of things unresolved. Maybe their will be another deadman wonderland. I still want to know this though.

Where the hell did shiro come from? who were here parents? does she have parents? is she human? why does she look like that?

Branch of sin, where did it come from?

Why did igarashi start playing around with branch of sin?

Now that the manga is done. Since deadman wonderland was a hit in america and other places outside of japan. Also the DVD sales were through the roof. They just might animate a second season!!


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2013)

Shiro was just an albino baby that was probably given up by her parents.

Braches of Sin are caused by the Nameless Worm, which is a parasitic worm that the Director and Ganta's Mom created when they were experimenting ways of increasing people's immune systems. They used Shiro for these experiments, and the Nameless Worm instead turned her into a Deadman who could control their blood.

Then the Earthquake happened, and the Worms were released onto the public, and some became Deadmen from it.

Igarashi saw the potential, and was facinated by the Branch of Sin as it was something completely new and undiscovered. He simply became obsessed with trying to understand every aspect of it. His interest in Shiro and the Branch of Sin was over 100%.


----------



## Selva (Aug 12, 2013)

beautiful ending. i can't believe it all ended now. i loved this manga to pieces and i'm happy it wrapped up pretty nicely. i never thought we'll get this sort of happy ending tbh but i'm glad we did in the end.


(510)THIZZ said:


> Also the DVD sales were through the roof. They just might animate a second season!!


where did you read that? afaik, the sales were terrible.
my only wish is to get a proper anime adaptation from a different company this time around. maybe in a series of movies to keep the censoring to a minimum.

i can dream lol


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 13, 2013)

Selva said:


> beautiful ending. i can't believe it all ended now. i loved this manga to pieces and i'm happy it wrapped up pretty nicely. i never thought we'll get this sort of happy ending tbh but i'm glad we did in the end.



I agree with this. And I might re-read the manga soon. Forgot about a few things.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 13, 2013)

Kek said:


> *Shiro was just an albino baby that was probably given up by her parents.*


I can't accept this man, I just can't. Shiro was just fucking weird and popped out of nowhere. maybe I just missed some things(monthly manga) but:

One minute she was acting all "blond", the next minute she was acting like a huge emo bitch. At the end she was acting like both and she was more like a grown sexy woman. WTF was that all about? like, which shiro was the real shiro?

Why did ganta forget shiro? they wasn't that young to the point where he would completely forget somebody he hung out with all the time. 

Hagire took over the directors body and fought evil emo shiro and she killed him(cut his head off). How in the hell did he transfer himself into mocking birds body?

I'm still pissed off at the 1st appearance of the "red man" looking like a big buff ass dude. After learning it was shiro it didn't even look like the original, you could tell it was a girl. 

Maybe this stuff is petty but when you create something as good as D.M.W little things like these need to be explained.





Selva said:


> beautiful ending. i can't believe it all ended now. i loved this manga to pieces and i'm happy it wrapped up pretty nicely. i never thought we'll get this sort of happy ending tbh but i'm glad we did in the end.
> 
> where did you read that? afaik, the sales were terrible.
> my only wish is to get a proper anime adaptation from a different company this time around. maybe in a series of movies to keep the censoring to a minimum.
> ...


After it finished airing on toonami they were talking about how high the ratings were. Then I read on the net that the dvd's were selling like crazy here in the U.S and Europe. So I thought since it sucked in japan and did well everywhere else it aired. We could possibly get a new season. I think the same thing happened to inuyasha. Didn't do to well over in japan but did well here in america and other places. Then people started to complain about finishing up the series and they did. This also happened to another anime I can't think of right now.

They have a poll going trying to get a second season. Vote here and spread the link.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol, are your sure you read the manga dude?



(510)THIZZ said:


> I can't accept this man, I just can't. Shiro was just fucking weird and popped out of nowhere. maybe I just missed some things(monthly manga) but:
> 
> One minute she was acting all "blond", the next minute she was acting like a huge emo bitch. At the end she was acting like both and she was more like a grown sexy woman. WTF was that all about? like, which shiro was the real shiro?



The 'blonde' goofy Shiro was the real Shiro, or the original Shiro. The crazy psycho was a split personality that emerged to help deal with the torturous experiments that the Director and Ganta's Mom put her through. Normal Shiro couldn't handle the pain, but this Shiro (called the Wretched Egg) could.



> Why did ganta forget shiro? they wasn't that young to the point where he would completely forget somebody he hung out with all the time.



I guess they never state it explicitly, but you can assume that the trauma of seeing what Shiro did to those scientists and the facility using her Branch of Sin when they were kids is what caused Ganta to forget about her. Couldn't handle the shock I guess.



> Hagire took over the directors body and fought evil emo shiro and she killed him(cut his head off). How in the hell did he transfer himself into mocking birds body?



Don't know if they explained that or not, but I'm guessing Chan and En's power work whether or not the Director was alive. Maybe they only needed his head to overwrite the memories onto Toto.



> I'm still pissed off at the 1st appearance of the "red man" looking like a big buff ass dude. After learning it was shiro it didn't even look like the original, you could tell it was a girl.



Suits of armor will do that.


Don't know why you're upset about Shiro's origins. She was literally just a baby that Ganta's Mom found. Maybe her parents didn't want an albino baby, so they gave her up for adoption, or maybe Shiro was forcibly taken away from her parents, or maybe she was stolen from them. The thing is, it really doesn't matter. It has absolutely zero bearing on the story, _how _she wound up there. The important thing is that she was _Ganta's_ replacement.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 13, 2013)

Kek said:


> Lol, are your sure you read the manga dude?
> 
> 
> 
> The 'blonde' goofy Shiro was the real Shiro, or the original Shiro. The crazy psycho was a split personality that emerged to help deal with the torturous experiments that the Director and Ganta's Mom put her through. Normal Shiro couldn't handle the pain, but this Shiro (called the Wretched Egg) could.


Yo, I know about the split personality. What wasn't clear was the last shiro we saw after the goose system was destroyed. That shiro seem to act like both and she clearly looked a bit older and sexier. Ganta asked her about this and she said this was the real her. So I'm guessing shiro finally became sane and the two personalities were whole again??? She was making perfect sense and wasn't acting hella crazy.


----------

